# CT, MA, RI, Southern New England 2011-2012...



## THEGOLDPRO

Suppose its time to start a new thread for the upcoming winter season.... Lets see some pics of any new plow rigs or upgrades you guys have done for the coming season also.


----------



## LunchBox

Good thinking!
I'm pumped for the season. I put a flatbed on my International 6 wheeler to put my sander on it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Dope truck, must be nice to have an 8 yard sander, Would help out in some of the lots i plow.


----------



## abbe

I agree, sweet rig.


----------



## Santry426

Almost time to pull the plow out and go through it...


----------



## wolfmobile8

Already getting my plow ready bringing it down to the welder tommorrow can't wait for the snow to fly.


----------



## quigleysiding

It's not time!!! I"m not ready yet :laughing::laughing:


----------



## justinizzi

Cant wait bring on a good winter for all of us.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Any one in CT know a good place to buy ice melt by the pallet? I need something that is safe for concrete.


----------



## plowmaster07

Subscribed! And trucks about ready for the snow. Plow needs paint though. I'm not ready yet!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Lol im no where near ready for snow.


----------



## neplow

wolfmobile8;1317130 said:


> Already getting my plow ready bringing it down to the welder tommorrow can't wait for the snow to fly.


interesting. where is this one from?


----------



## braceyaself

Ill have a ton of pics next week! New skid will be here!


----------



## wolfmobile8

neplow;1318913 said:


> interesting. where is this one from?


I am from MA


----------



## neplow

wolfmobile8;1318940 said:


> I am from MA


not you. The forcast you posted.

LMAO


----------



## wolfmobile8

neplow;1318947 said:


> not you. The forcast you posted.
> 
> LMAO


oh:laughing: I got it of snow plow news but I was on acuweather today and they had there maps up today


----------



## wolfmobile8

Heres an updated map


----------



## LunchBox

THEGOLDPRO;1316877 said:


> Dope truck, must be nice to have an 8 yard sander, Would help out in some of the lots i plow.


Thanks guys I sanded a few lots with it, it's great not having to stop all the time with the little sander.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

THEGOLDPRO;1318894 said:
 

> Any one in CT know a good place to buy ice melt by the pallet? I need something that is safe for concrete.


Bump... Anyone.......


----------



## ss502gmc

Anyone sick of the 80 degree weather yet? I know I am, especially after going through all of my cold weather hunting gear tonight to get ready for the deer season. I hope we have seen our last 80 degree day till May! Lol


----------



## JTK324

hello guys welcome back lets get ready for some snow you can feel winter coming in the air


----------



## cdacaraudio

got a baby boy on the way scheduled to enter this world around xmas so i decided to get things ready early. went and got the plow from storage 2 weeks ago now i just need time to throw some paint on it and go through the truck. hope to have some pics coming soon. cant wait for the white stuff to start falling!!


----------



## JTK324

Congrats man good luck with both


----------



## fireside

My best felling at this time is as follows for CT. Ct shoreline from fairfeild to RI i think we will see lots of snow to rain events with very short periods of 
sleet. ct above 84 will see the snow but it will be very wet. If you look back at history after 2 great snowfall seasons this will be the pattern for dec and january. Most of winter will be done here by last week of january. The biggest problems will be after the rain stops will be the dropping temps as the storms move away.
Are most telling signs for the winter is what happens over the fall. If the weather continues to have wet/high percip storms with risng temps then major temp drops as been happening of late, buy lots of salt as we will have a ICE winter with no real need for a plows. More info to follow as i watch the weather tends. Just remember history will always repeat it's self look back the winters of 95-96(highest snow fall ever) / 97-96 than what happened after that.


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is what one of the guys I follow is predicting 

While viewing these numbers PLEASE keep in mind I am not hyping anything up. These are my current thoughts and ideas based of a bunch of different aspects and about two days of research

New York City: 40-55 inches
Philadelphia: 40-55 inches
Washington DC: 20-30 inches
Hartford: 65-90 inches
Boston: 45-60 inches
Albany: 70-100 inches
Scranton: 60-90 inches
Pittsburgh: 70-90 inches


----------



## KartAnimal29

Here the specifics folks. Just in case anyone is confused, this is NOT a new issue. This is basically me taking the map that I put out the first day of October and zooming in on the eastern half as well as adding a lot of specifics. Keep in mind these are just current thought of mine based off a number of things. Please feel more than welcomed to leave any comments and questions! Enjoy!

Zone 1: Flat out harsh and cold winter; to the point where it is considered unusual. Meaning, these areas usually see harsh and cold winters but this year will be unusually harsh and cold. In the midwest, blizzards likely to drop in every once in a while, with freezing temperatures, especially toward January. Clippers dropping moderate snowfall amounts will be quite a frequent event. For the northeastern areas, the lake effect machine will be cracking. Most storms that pass through will be all snow and winter will have a pretty early start on the area. The nor'easters coming up the coast will be all snow as well. Cold air will invade during December and February. In the end, temps will be well below average, and snowfall will be well above.

Zone 2: Average winter is the best way to describe it. Snowfall should be around average as well as the temperatures. Storms passing by heading toward the EC will clip this area with all snow, while areas to the south receive rain and mixing.

Zone 3: Interesting area. This area will jump aboard with Zone 1 for December and even into parts of January, where a harsh cold and stormy pattern seems likely, but by mid and late January we'll see a pattern where we get storms to come in with a lot of snow, but then warmth behind them. That pattern will end by February, where a harsh, story, and cold pattern is likely to return. These areas will receive a significant winter. In the end, the overall temperature will be slightly below average, but the snowfall will be well above.

Zone 4: Battle zone! There will be a fight for snow and a fight for rain and just about everything in between here. This will be the toughest area to forecast and it includes the big cities. Winter will get off to a fast start with cold and snow, but the middle of winter may feature lots of mixing and even some rain, but we're back to snow by the end of winter.

Zone 5: ICE. Heavy ice storms will move through. Lots of mixing a colder than average winter. May be a very problematic area in the end.

Zone 6: Dry winter. Some precip will swing down toward the end of the season, but overall not too much moisture. Average temperature wise.

Zone 7: Very wet, but warmer than normal. The area will receive some snow, but it won't be easy. One big snowstorm is likely toward the end of the winter. Lots of rain and mixing otherwise.

Zone 8: Dry. Temperatures will be average to above average with some rain coming toward the end of the winter.

Zone 9: Very stormy and wet here. Temps will on average remain normal. Cold toward the end of the season.


----------



## nepatsfan

THEGOLDPRO;1320829 said:


> Bump... Anyone.......


Did you try lesco/john deere landscapes. I find they have pretty good stuff and they discount the pricing the more you buy,


----------



## mansf123

pulling the plow out this weekend to services it......paint next week. Snow will be flying before you know it


----------



## CCL LLC

Same here getting the urge to take the plows out. Another 2 weeks or so


----------



## nepatsfan

Put a sander on today....serviced it. gonna pull it off tomorrow.lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

nepatsfan;1325492 said:


> Did you try lesco/john deere landscapes. I find they have pretty good stuff and they discount the pricing the more you buy,


Ill check with them tomorrow, I actually have one less then a half mile from my house.


----------



## nepatsfan

nepatsfan;1325617 said:


> Put a sander on today....serviced it. gonna pull it off tomorrow.lol


That was fun in the pouring rain. Sander is running like a top though. If anyone needs a good sander with a briggs 10.5 and controls, downeaster brand it is for sale. looking for 1700. It has some rust but I didn't have a single issue with it last year and it was just totally serviced, you can hear it run and operate if you want. 1.8 yard


----------



## Powastroka

Still have to put on a new cutting edge.

Flush all fluids.

Possibly paint the plow.

Fix a few strobes.

Pray the E60 does me right this year!!!

Pray for white GOLD!!! payup


----------



## mansf123

Should be all ready to go by the end of this week. Just have to paint the sander and touch up the plow. I think we will be seeing snow in november this year.


----------



## JTK324

Hopefully we see snow around thanksgiving any body care to start guessing????


----------



## WingPlow

we'll have snow the week of Thanksgiving...

its not to many years that i,m not either plowing or salting around Thanksgiving


----------



## dieselguy5245

Heard we could see some snowflakes on Friday


----------



## southshoreplow

dieselguy5245;1329209 said:


> Heard we could see some snowflakes on Friday


Yes I heard the same! Think it is time to pull the plow out.


----------



## JTK324

I just heard the same


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im going to kill myself if we get snow this week lol


----------



## hotshot4819

nepatsfan;1326232 said:


> That was fun in the pouring rain. Sander is running like a top though. If anyone needs a good sander with a briggs 10.5 and controls, downeaster brand it is for sale. looking for 1700. It has some rust but I didn't have a single issue with it last year and it was just totally serviced, you can hear it run and operate if you want. 1.8 yard


if you still have it , i could be interested...call 603-767-2140


----------



## timmy1

Getting back to the type of winter...Two things interesting this season I've noticed.

1.Swamps are FULL!

_The Old Swamp Yankees always claim "Winter can't start till the swamps are full". This has held true for what I've noticed over the years. You get a dry fall, and it seems like the snow doesn't fly till Chrismas or whenever the water tables come back up._

2. There are NO ACORNS!

_Supposed mother nature's way of providing food for wildlife in tough long lasting snow covered winters. Last year we were roller skating on acorns inches thick and we did have a ton of snow last year._
So, I guess my prediction would be a cold winter with an early start, with not a lot of deep snow. And if we do get deep snow, I guess all these squirells and chipmunks that are competing for the 16 acorns that fell in Southern New England are royally screwed!


----------



## mansf123

It sounds like we will see flakes thursday. I am just starting my cleanups now so i need about a month then bring on the snow.


----------



## FIREMAN Q

2 new wideouts going on this week.


----------



## nepatsfan

hotshot4819;1329489 said:


> if you still have it , i could be interested...call 603-767-2140


Will let you know asap. Just got a call for two late bids and I may end up needing that sander after all.


----------



## scott012072

let it snow, let it snow let it snow


----------



## 97S104x4

im still working on getting my truck 100% before the snow falls. i havent even uncovered the plow yet! i guess i better do that this weekend


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1329405 said:


> Im going to kill myself if we get snow this week lol


I'll be down with the Gun on Friday Night


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1330583 said:


> I'll be down with the Gun on Friday Night


come to my house too please


----------



## fishinRI13

scott012072;1329959 said:


> let it snow, let it snow let it snow


+1 payuppayuppayup


----------



## abbe

fishinRI13;1330633 said:


> +1 payuppayuppayup


That you cav?


----------



## fishinRI13

abbe;1330651 said:


> That you cav?


Certainly is


----------



## fishinRI13

had some flakes fall this morning in Manchester, NH! Supposed to stay cold the rest of this week and into next.


----------



## abbe

You know who it is right?


----------



## ss502gmc

I am definitely not even close to being ready for any type of snow, hopefully it will melt on contact if it makes its way here on the southshore. Im still working on contracts as i type this lol. Maybe some snowflakes will light a fire under some of these peoples arses


----------



## Santry426

Be nice to see some flakes to really get my ass in gear to get the plow out and serviced and cutting edge swaped out. But a few more weeks would be great!


----------



## fishinRI13

abbe;1330823 said:


> You know who it is right?


of course i do pete haha


----------



## mansf123

If that storm saturday decided to come close and give us a decent snofall would you guys go out? I cant see many companies being anywhere close to ready for a snowstorm now.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I would atleast sand my commercial lots. I was going to take the spreader off that was just installed but i figure i might as well leave it on just in case something really does happen. lol


----------



## nepatsfan

Get a nice big mudflap for the back of that spinner or your undercarriage is done.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

yea i was going to grab one tomorrow.


----------



## 2004F550

Sounds like salt runs are defiantly possible tonight and maybe even more for Saturday night, what a pain in the azz this time of year.


----------



## tiaquessa

I'm supposed to be taking my Trans Am up to Limerock on Saturday. Think i better leave the track tires at home, and buy some Blizzaks! So freakin' pissed off.


----------



## timmy1

Plow is ON!

Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it...


----------



## mansf123

saturday night could get very interesting around here. if things come togeather we could get some good snows in eastern ma.


----------



## darryl g

Holy crap...possible heavy wet snow in the east/northeast Saturday! Sounds like an outside chance at this point but with the cold air coming down from the north and moisture from the west......this could get interesting.


----------



## NAHA

f me in my a. iam not ready yet 2 more weeks thats all i need


----------



## SnowPro93

NAHA;1331686 said:


> f me in my a. iam not ready yet 2 more weeks thats all i need


I feel the same way and also need the 2 weeks.


----------



## WingPlow

as of 4:30 i have 36 degrees and some wet flakes mixing in


----------



## wildbroncobilly

channel 7 just said we could get 4-5" of heavy wet snow for sunday morning


----------



## SnowPro93

God I hope this is a joke....


----------



## mansf123

we may be looking at a noreaster saturday night


----------



## KartAnimal29

It's coming down pretty good in Torrington CT. Looks like I might want to hook the plow up tomorrow for Saturdays storm.


----------



## JCPM

Okay, attention all. Tomorrow I will be driving up to my jobsite, 45 minutes away, and picking up my Bobcat in order to load my sander ln my truck Saturday. This will, without a question, cause this storm to weaken and turn to all rain by the time it gets to us. You can thank me later....


----------



## mansf123

This state is screwed if this happens. no one will be ready


----------



## nepatsfan

I am sick to my stomach.....seriously


----------



## kattoom125

I am sick to my stomach about this!


----------



## 97S104x4

i finally get my truck back tomorrow from getting all the front end work done, looks like friday nite ill be putting the plow on just incase


----------



## stg454

Pretty good snow coming down here. Nice coating on the grass.


----------



## JCPM

snowing here. forcast says no accumulation but the radar shows a pretty massive front of snow moving down into CT right now


----------



## cat10

just starting to snow here in tewksbury mass


----------



## dieselguy5245

mansf123;1331943 said:


> This state is screwed if this happens. no one will be ready


yepp even the mass snowplow contractors arent even ready


----------



## backupbuddy

Got a coating on grass here in Plainville


----------



## WingPlow

just got in from the first salt run of the 2011-2012 season payup


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i seen mass highway hired trucks out salting


----------



## atvriderinmass

Cars and Grass are covered here in Chelmsford. Coming down pretty good! Woohooo!


----------



## Powastroka

Wood stove is cranked, and snows coming down HEAVY here in Brockton, MA


----------



## Ryank

We got a nice coating here in Manchester,ct. Roads were slippery and lots could have been sanded/salted. Glad nothing was plowable. My plow wont be ready until tomorrow night, its getting a new headlight harness. Stock one had worn out pins after 15yrs.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Got a coating on the grass and on my truck. I can't believe that my town was out salting tho.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The NAM at 48 hr.


----------



## KartAnimal29

NOAA snow fall totals as of now


----------



## JTK324

Winter storm watch for providence


----------



## tls22

You guys are really in for somthing historic.....probably not going to see this for another 100 years......Hartford-ORH look out.....i would def have some plows ready....also enjoy the tree clean-up aftewards.


----------



## JCPM

Weather.gov showing 3-5" Saturday night for central CT


----------



## braceyaself

holy **** i need to get some machines moving!


----------



## TJS

I am not ready
Still have to finish the dump bed.


----------



## HEMIGUY09

Haven't even marked any of my accounts, will be scrambling Sat. morn. this is too early....have not even started my fall clean ups , also need to wire in my new led strobes, thank got already got them mounted in lights...


----------



## rjfetz1

This is so not right. Last week I was saying to a customer "better rain than snow", "and I hope this pattern changes before the weather turns cold". I should be out cutting grass for the final mowing before fall cleanups and I have to get ready for snow?? Put mowers away and dig out the plow and sander? Say it isn't so, please?
What is this winter going to be like? Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

KartAnimal29;1330583 said:


> I'll be down with the Gun on Friday Night


Do you still have that gun Kart?


----------



## fishinRI13

I am really not sure what to make of all this, snow in october? latest this morning says 2-5 inches for Nashua, NH where I plow and my plow is still in RI! Good thing my boss has an extra blade for me to toss on just in case. This is nuts, what is the winter going to be like at this rate?


----------



## gtmustang00

Who sanded/salted last night?!


----------



## abbe

Sander is going in now, plows goin on later tonight. Rather be safe


----------



## djlunchbox

I don't believe this..... what a way to pop the cherry for us. This will be our first year plowing. lol


----------



## BillyRgn

I still haven't put my leaf box on, I guess we are skipping right over that step this year


----------



## Maleko

Just put the plow on, left the sander hanging in the garage...
Too early for this crap...
Lot of guys around town have their plows on saw some sanders in too..

Everyone is scrambling....


----------



## justme-

This is ridiculous- My truck is not up and running yet- gotta finish the starter wiring and finish replacing the injector lines just to be drivable. Have not marked customers out yet, nor heard from most of my accounts (bad on my part)!
Switching from fixing the Wife's car in the AM (already on a jack half apart from last weekend) to finishing the truck and getting out the the accounts.
Swapping the plow wiring to the new blade will have to wait!


----------



## cpmi

We are all set and ready to rock-bring it! The fall clean ups can wait!


----------



## WingPlow

gtmustang00;1332485 said:


> Who sanded/salted last night?!


i salted last night...


----------



## eric02038

Just finished installing the truck side wiring, plow is ready. I guess the strobes can wait


----------



## chrisf250

this is crazy, where do you think the line between rain and snow will be in MA? Looks like the coast will get a dusting while out west (worcester, springfield) gets most of it but in between in the metro west the reports are all varied. Some have 0-1 all the way up to 5.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Got all the plows and sanders on. I still want to shoot myself in the face.


----------



## GLLLC

THEGOLDPRO;1332821 said:


> Got all the plows and sanders on. I still want to shoot myself in the face.


Join the club THIS SUCKS:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## quigleysiding

GLLLC;1332826 said:


> Join the club THIS SUCKS:realmad::realmad::realmad:


Got the call from the boss from the state today at 3:00. He wants us ready for 5:00 tomorrow. He said half the trucks aren"t ready.We haven"t even done our paperwork yet.
He said not to worry about it that they would use last years.So now I have to free the sanders up. Ones OK but the Myer's is all ****** up. The starter is frozen the spinner is frozen.So back to the garage to straiten it out, Also got a couple of calls for new work today. Nothin like a freak storm to light the fire under every ones ass.


----------



## SnowPro93

got 2 of 4 trucks up and going the other 2 are in the body shop...wtf.


----------



## fishinRI13

I love seeing everyone get all antsy! I am at school up here in Southern New Hampshire and they I have seen 8-12 and 10-15 for us, so I dont know what its going to do but i got a plow my boss lent me on today and I hope it does snow so I can make some money, next year I will bring my plow up from RI earlier trust me! This should be interesting. My boss has about 10-12 trucks which he was absolutely scrambling around today to get plows on and sanders into the back of, its was absolute mayhem! But its good to see something that gets people excited. It will be a true test to see if everyone is prepared this early or not. I can;t wait! payup  payup


----------



## BPK63

Nobody is ready yet. I haven't closed the storm windows on my house yet. Put the plow on tonight and to my surprise everything works. I always have to screw around with wires and stuff cause something doesn't work. I had plans to work on the truck in the next couple weeks to finish a few things up but it's gonna have to wait now. This is just nuts.


----------



## eric02038

The good new is, Monday it's going to be back up to 50. I'm all about an early winter but this crazy.


----------



## nepatsfan

THEGOLDPRO;1332821 said:


> Got all the plows and sanders on. I still want to shoot myself in the face.


X3....all set to go. Had issues with one plow, fixed it though. Keep two rounds in that gun.


----------



## Santry426

Who woulda knew 3 weeks ago 82 and on my boat, Now calling for noreaster..Poor boat hasnt even been winterized


----------



## nepatsfan

Santry426;1332899 said:


> Who woulda knew 3 weeks ago 82 and on my boat, Now calling for noreaster..Poor boat hasnt even been winterized


HAHA...no kidding. I just winterized my boat this week. I pulled it out of the water on monday. I totally forgot about that indian summer. I cant wait until I dont have to plow anymore. Someday......doubt it.


----------



## chrisf250

fishinRI13;1332864 said:


> I am at school up here in Southern New Hampshire


UNH durham?


----------



## wolfmobile8

putting my plow on tommorrow and picking up my lightbar from being fixed and hopefully have time to mount it back on my backrack tommorrow.


----------



## ss502gmc

Anyone know where I can get salt on a Saturday in the Canton area?? Kinda desperate. Or somewhere around there?? Should only need a ton or so. I just got home from being on the road for 2 days! Im still working on the spreader as i speak!!! Im all about snow but damn.... I just dragged the plow out and rutted up my lawn sinking about 4 inches.


----------



## Ryank

I gotta throw on a new headlight harness and maybe slap some paint on my plow and ill coast through this storm, ill shovel sidewalks if I can't find a blower anywhere. Haven't really planned out my route yet, but estimated it would take 7hrs but that could change by tomorrow night as I just added two more driveways to my route today. Before 10am too. I received calls for 5 other driveways including a call from citgo corporate. Looking for a seasonal bid for a small lot near me. Not sure how thin I really wanna spread myself with driveways. So far I have accounts from Glastonbury-enfield. I would like to stay closer to home but not having much work I don't wanna be too picky


----------



## brfootball45

Toll Road in East Bridgewater should be selling salt tomorrow there always open


----------



## BillyRgn

I still don't understand how we can get what they say were gonna get


----------



## ss502gmc

brfootball45;1333137 said:


> Toll Road in East Bridgewater should be selling salt tomorrow there always open


Yea they probably will be except they usually charge double the price i normally pay and salt when up $10/yd from last year. I was planning on getting 10 ton next week too, this pisses me off!


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1332455 said:


> Do you still have that gun Kart?


hahaha I'm in the same boat man, I'm not ready for this crap


----------



## Yaz

We're back to Plowsite everyone!

What a super busy day so I just finished staking my driveway at 12:30AM, I was screwing around pulling off my 6" exhaust tips and blew out the sprinkles in my own yard. Tomorrow morning will be busy helping my friend that's a newbie Fisher MM2 owner with tips to dismount and mount his plow, swap off my nice summer wheels & tires for the stock rims & 285's and staking the rest of my accounts. Boy we are all going to be pissed if this another media BS storm! 

Nice to be back...I hope you all have a safe and profitable plowing season!


----------



## WingPlow

BillyRgn;1333141 said:


> I still don't understand how we can get what they say were gonna get


why not ???


----------



## 2004F550

Hey Brian looks like it could really pile up for us, DOT finally came and inspected the trucks yesterday afternoon and said to expect the call, plenty of trucks down it sounded like. Good luck up on the hill, stay safe.


----------



## eric02038

went to bed last night with the weather clowns saying 3-6 for my area. now this morning it's up to 6-12.


----------



## GLLLC

Santry426;1332899 said:


> Who woulda knew 3 weeks ago 82 and on my boat, Now calling for noreaster..Poor boat hasnt even been winterized


I said the same thing to my wife last night. my boat is still in the water.


----------



## BillyRgn

WingPlow;1333213 said:


> why not ???


We haven't even had a real frost yet and its not even Halloween


----------



## WingPlow

2004F550;1333229 said:


> Hey Brian looks like it could really pile up for us, DOT finally came and inspected the trucks yesterday afternoon and said to expect the call, plenty of trucks down it sounded like. Good luck up on the hill, stay safe.


last we heard was maybe up to 18 in the hills with gusts to 50mph

is Michael plowing this winter ??,,,,,havent seen him to ask


----------



## WingPlow

BillyRgn;1333255 said:


> We haven't even had a real frost yet and its not even Halloween


lol...true but this is New England....there are no rules


----------



## 2004F550

Yeah him and I are doing to DOT runs again


----------



## mansf123

well im as ready as im going to be for this. I think we are going to get pounded. Its going to be a real mess.


----------



## 02powerstroke

If anyone gets in a jam off cape its raining here so I wont be doing **** as usual.........


----------



## Fisher II

plow and sander on....loaded with sand as we type. looks like a sanding event for mepayup


----------



## darryl g

Coming down hard here too and I'm on the immediate shore...well a mile inland in CT. The plow is on but I'm holding off on the ballast and even taking the huge hand tool rack on have on the side of my truck...I like plowing income but I really hope I don't have to go out for this one...I'm still in lawncare mode for sure.

View out the garage door.


----------



## darryl g

*Snowy Nov into Dec?*

This guy is usually right....

http://www.accuweather.com/video/90462062001/snow-will-be-heavy-trees-coming-down.asp


----------



## quigleysiding

Ok Both trucks are ready and sanders are running. Wheoo


----------



## 2004F550

already 3" here sticking to everything


----------



## Santry426

Raw cold rain here in weymouth....My poor lawn


----------



## atvriderinmass

Just changed over to snow in Chelmsford, Ma (About 30 miles north of Boston) Woohooo It's here!


----------



## mjlawncare

easy 6-7 inchs here so far


----------



## FordFisherman

Plowed a dozen driveways, turned around and went home. Trees down, roads closed, wires down. A very dangerous situation here in SWCT with all the leaves still on the trees. First storm in 23 yrs that I won't plow. Not worth it.Let it melt.


----------



## Santry426

Damn steady rain here


----------



## eric02038

Just switched over to snow in Franklin 30 mins ago.


----------



## nhgranite

SW N.H keene/ monadnock region is getting pounded. already four to five inches and it just started at three. waiting for the power to go out. wood stoves rule.


----------



## fishinRI13

I am in Manchester NH and there is about a half inch on the ground and its starting to stick to the parking lots, its going to be a long night!


----------



## atvriderinmass

nhgranite;1333578 said:


> SW N.H keene/ monadnock region is getting pounded. already four to five inches and it just started at three. waiting for the power to go out. wood stoves rule.


Yes they do! Mine is cranking as we speak! Homesteaders rock too....lol


----------



## mansf123

37 degrees in foxboro,looks like it wants to change over at anytime now


----------



## dutchman

FordFisherman;1333553 said:


> Plowed a dozen driveways, turned around and went home. Trees down, roads closed, wires down. A very dangerous situation here in SWCT with all the leaves still on the trees. First storm in 23 yrs that I won't plow. Not worth it.Let it melt.


>

What part are you from I have to go plowing in Southbury..It is that bad


----------



## eric02038

mansf123;1333594 said:


> 37 degrees in foxboro,looks like it wants to change over at anytime now


Rain snow line is lake pearl


----------



## ctmower

Just took a drive around northcentral CT (Enfield area). Trees down everywhere, powerlines sagging, accidents left and right. A lot of people definitely ignored the warnings about this storm and are paying the price now.
I was honestly getting scared driving down some streets with the amount of trees that were sagging, afraid they would crush my truck with me in it!!
I was thinking about starting to plow some of my account but Im going to wait till midnight to start doing anything. Not really gonna worry about clearing the driveways and sidewalks perfectly like a would in the winter. Just gonna give my customers a path to get the cars out.


----------



## abbe

Just starting to change over here in Cranston, RI. Hopefully well be out pushing sometime tonight. Just about everything's ready to go.


----------



## mikelawtown

4 hrs of snow and alot of power outages already


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Just got in from my first round of plowing commercials, Its wet,heavy,and FULL of water, its the type of snow that Just splashs all around and makes it hard to plow.


----------



## FordFisherman

THEGOLDPRO;1333692 said:


> Just got in from my first round of plowing commercials, Its wet,heavy,and FULL of water, its the type of snow that Just splashs all around and makes it hard to plow.[/QUOT
> Well, i went back out and did the accounts i could get to. What a freakin mess out there. X2 on those sagging trees. Uneasy feeling driving under them.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Snowing steady here in stoneham for about 2hrs now.Wait and see if we get a call out from the state and dpw.


----------



## JeepTJ00

About an inch of snow here in Holliston Ma (right outside of Framingham)

Bob


----------



## mpgall26

Brockton,Ma 38 and pouring. Filled sander when the rain started and looks like rain forecasted all night now with temps >35.


----------



## fishinRI13

Heading out in about an hour to begin the night, Manchester, NH has about 4 inches already and its scheduled to snow until about 7 and 9am. $$$$$$$payup


----------



## eric02038

Just took a drive. Driving is just starting to get bad, but there are trees down everywhere. Once the winds picks up, it will be a big mess


----------



## nhgranite

atvriderinmass;1333591 said:


> Yes they do! Mine is cranking as we speak! Homesteaders rock too....lol


right on. house is toasty. homesteader is getting a beating tomorrow. Thumbs Up


----------



## mjlawncare

just came in for a break measured snow currently 14" and falling heavy


----------



## Maleko

Had to call it quits... To many roads closed tress down power lines etc... Cant get anywhere . Trees and branches are falling like mad.
I have never seen it like this our whole area has no power. I barely made it home.
All the roads were in passable .. All my buddys went home too gonna wait till daylight and see what is left.. There was no one on the roads. it was very surreal.
Stay safe out there...


----------



## wolfmobile8

Snow here pretty good. Went out for a quick drive and there are trees hanging over the road and alot of tree's down. Going out early in the a.m. to start my first push.


----------



## darryl g

Wow...nothing like that here in the Old Saybrook, CT area. Not much snow on the trees at all and only a minor slushy accumulation on the roads. I guess there's still time for that to change though.


----------



## ss502gmc

Been snowing in bridgewater ma now for 45 min. Cars and grass is covered... Bout time!


----------



## Ryank

Just drove to plow out one of my customers 13 miles away and it took 1.5hrs to get there to only find out theres huge branches blocking her driveway. Lots of roads blocked off in Glastonbury by trees, 17 south was almost oblocked off had to go on the grass to get on rt. 2 to get home. Then the exit was almost blocked along with every rd. To my house lotta 1 lane roads. The highway wasn't too bad but still trees blocking multiple lanes. Its hell I did moved more trees with my plow then snow!


----------



## abbe

What a waste of time, providence got a dusting.


----------



## quigleysiding

abbe;1334064 said:


> What a waste of time, providence got a dusting.


We got a dusting too,but the state called us in for 10 hours. So the all the roads are down here are pretty safe. They called us in at 9;00 last night and let us go at 7;00 this morning:salute:


----------



## chrisf250

not a lot of snow, but a ton of damage


----------



## 97S104x4

up here in foster we got 7 - 8" its starting to melt a little now but alot of trees down


----------



## abbe

Yeah I've been hearing the northern end of the state got hammered. Oh well. I'm still waiting on all my bids


----------



## darryl g

I plowed one driveway and hit some aprons on the way there and back (I don't bill for that). Fine with me, at least we didn't get all the tree damage.


----------



## Grumpydave

Got 16-18" at home, 4-5" of heavy wet cement and then got cold enough to fluff a bit. 2 full plows and a 3rd on the higher terrain. Power never flickered here but Northern tier of Ct and the Pioneer Valley in Ma will be dark for awhile. Heck of a start.


----------



## chrisf250

where abouts in the valley? I work on the coast but go to school in Amherst, don't want to head back only to find out I have no power


----------



## JCPM

Does anyone n


----------



## JCPM

Does anyone know the official accumulations for central CT. I think we got close to a foot but its hard to tell with the ice mixing in.


----------



## Grumpydave

Chris, WMECO outage map shows Amherst in the dark. That whole area looks pretty bad.


----------



## SnowPro93

man the rest of winter will feel like a breeze after that one. I had about 6-7" in Webster and the same in Auburn, By Worcester Airport we had 11-12".....no major break downs just hate paying a couple subs because all my trucks weren't ready....


----------



## braceyaself

Glad that one is over!!!


----------



## mansf123

nice early season storm. sucks we have to probly wait another month to get another snow storm. i have snow fever nowpayup


----------



## Ryank

Well finally done with my route, after sitting in traffic for almost 2 hrs because everyone needed gas. Truck was started at 9:00 this morning and I was done plowing around 10:30 and now its idling in my driveway, with a 6000watt power inverter hooked up to it so we can run the freezers, but the old powerstroke did great Plowing, you could never tell it had 248k on, the plow on the other hand has holes in it, but it doesn't effect the performance at all especially with the rubber piece on the top. And for 300 dollars how could I go wrong. Best money spent next to the toro ccr2000 I bought for 100 dollars yesterday, which worked excellent even though its 7 years old.


----------



## fishinRI13

ok well that one is over so when is the next one? I think next week sounds good to me, but that would be to good to be true!


----------



## nepatsfan

fishinRI13;1335095 said:


> ok well that one is over so when is the next one? I think next week sounds good to me, but that would be to good to be true!


I hope not! No more snow until december....then bring it on.


----------



## Grumpydave

I'm just waiting for this to melt off so we can finish fall clean-ups. Then I can think about the next plowing...


----------



## quigleysiding

I hope it does"t snow at least for a few more weeks so I can get some roofs out before it gets to cold.


----------



## Santry426

Looks like a cool and dry pattern for the next week or so..I'll take that til after thanksgiving when work slows down and the holiday bills start to add up...Then I hope its a storm or two a week!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looks like it's also going to get cold around the 15th. I need a month or longer to finish tree work and leafs before I see anymore snow.


----------



## KartAnimal29

the 15th to the 17th is our next shot at snow.


----------



## mansf123

looks like around thanksgiving we could be seeing some white gold...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I Hope it holds off till atleast mid Dec


----------



## djlunchbox

THEGOLDPRO;1343708 said:


> I Hope it holds off till atleast mid Dec


ditto. I have plow repairs to finish, pumps to rebuild, and fall cleanups to do still


----------



## dieselguy5245

So when does anyone think we will get snow next?


----------



## nepatsfan

dieselguy5245;1348204 said:


> So when does anyone think we will get snow next?


Hopefully feb.


----------



## fishinRI13

nepatsfan;1348276 said:


> Hopefully feb.


Party Pooper, bring on the white stuff payup


----------



## KartAnimal29

There is talk the day before Thanksgiving and Dec. 10th


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

KartAnimal29;1348694 said:


> There is talk the day before Thanksgiving and Dec. 10th


You shut your mouth lol


----------



## fishinRI13

KartAnimal29;1348694 said:


> There is talk the day before Thanksgiving and Dec. 10th


I will keep doing my snow dance then!


----------



## justinizzi

Noaa is saying 40% chance of snow towmorrow night here in westerly


----------



## Bostonyj7

Im so in on this


----------



## dieselguy5245

i dont know why you guys dont want it lol how much money can you make from feb. on i wanna start now lol


----------



## cdacaraudio

I really wish it would im getting bored


----------



## JCPM

dieselguy5245;1349556 said:



> i dont know why you guys dont want it lol how much money can you make from feb. on i wanna start now lol


My thoughts exactly. I make way more money plowing than doing cleanups. And with the economy the way it is, plowing has even become more profitable than a lot of my install jobs.


----------



## cdacaraudio

Ya and my coffee don't get cold sitting in the truck as im working outside lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I need a few more weeks to finish my clean-ups.


----------



## JCPM

Latest is a 30% chance of a wintery mix next Wednesday, day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Tuesday and wednesday...
There is considerable disagreement on timing and locations of a
low pressure system approaching from the midwest. This can be
expected in a rather progressive pattern. However...there appears
to be a decent shot for at least a period of precipitation in this
time range. The other thing will have to watch for is there
appears to be a decent shot of chilly air in advance of this
system. If this system tracks far enough south...it may end up cold
enough for snow across much of our region. However...since we are
dealing with a +nao if the upper level pattern amplifies a bit
more it will mainly be in the form of rain. Finally...a third
possibility is that this system passes far enough to our south we
end up dry. As you can see...certainly something will have to
watch but plenty of uncertainty remains. At this time...will
maintain a chance of precipitation tuesday night and wednesday.


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1348723 said:


> You shut your mouth lol


I don't want to see any snow till the mid of Dec. I'm so backed up on clean ups it's not funny.Leaf Vac has been down for 3 days now, Should be back up and running this after afternoon.


----------



## nepatsfan

JCPM;1349804 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I make way more money plowing than doing cleanups. And with the economy the way it is, plowing has even become more profitable than a lot of my install jobs.


I make more money on 1 day of plowing vs. 1 day of cleanups but when it snows you have to hope it melts or it can ruin the rest of the season.....a lot more money in 30-40 cleanups than 1 stupid snowstorm. we also have to take boxes off, sanders back in, plows on etc. Its just a pita!


----------



## JCPM

nepatsfan;1350819 said:


> I make more money on 1 day of plowing vs. 1 day of cleanups but when it snows you have to hope it melts or it can ruin the rest of the season.....a lot more money in 30-40 cleanups than 1 stupid snowstorm. we also have to take boxes off, sanders back in, plows on etc. Its just a pita!


I make more money in 1 day of plowing than I do 1 week of cleanups so its a no brainer to me.....


----------



## nepatsfan

JCPM;1350936 said:


> I make more money in 1 day of plowing than I do 1 week of cleanups so its a no brainer to me.....


How many plow trucks do you run? Do you have to put sanders in the trucks? It takes us a solid day if we are hurrying just to switch over to snow. Bringing machines to parking lots. Then we have to spend another day switching back, boxes back on, sanders out, washing trucks and sanders, equipment back. Then we have unhappy landscaping customers if the snow hangs around and we can't get to them. Snow is gonna come one way or the other and we will be ready when it does but I prefer it at least mid december otherwise it becomes a real pita.


----------



## JCPM

nepatsfan;1351142 said:


> How many plow trucks do you run? Do you have to put sanders in the trucks? It takes us a solid day if we are hurrying just to switch over to snow. Bringing machines to parking lots. Then we have to spend another day switching back, boxes back on, sanders out, washing trucks and sanders, equipment back. Then we have unhappy landscaping customers if the snow hangs around and we can't get to them. Snow is gonna come one way or the other and we will be ready when it does but I prefer it at least mid december otherwise it becomes a real pita.


I only run 2 trucks plus my father inlaw's truck. Everyone and there mother is going cleanups around here so there isn't much profit. I primarily do commercial plowing so I get paid for plowing, sidewalks, salting and ice melt services so I get really good money for every storm.


----------



## CoastalSnow&Ice

FIREMAN Q;1329660 said:


> 2 new wideouts going on this week.


yeah buddy!!


----------



## ss502gmc

Ok im def ready for some flakes! Any takers?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looks like all rain for CT, switching over to snow for Mass and Snow for Vt NH and ME


----------



## gtmustang00

Any snow maps?


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## nepatsfan

I like that map a lot! Let it rain baby!


----------



## fishinRI13

when is that for?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Tuesday Night, Wednesday


----------



## Banksy

Interesting............

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/weather/29803952/detail.html


----------



## KartAnimal29

From what I've been reading that video is wrong. 63 to 90 in. for Hartford this winter. It's going to be just as bad as last year, or maybe the new average for Hartford is 63 to 90 in.


----------



## WingPlow

watch the time frame from right after Thanksgiving thru the first couple days
in Dec......


----------



## BillyRgn

For all you Connecticut guys out there, someone was telling me that tonight at 11pm either ch 3 or 30 is doing a little segment on what to expect for this winter, has anyone else herd about this or know for a fact which channel it is on, the person who told me wasn't sure.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

I heard today that it is going to be a warmer than average winter with cold spells here and there with below to average snow fall for the Boston area with more snow in higher terrain areas.


----------



## abbe

No that's not okay


----------



## gtmustang00

So who thinks southern nh is getting snow? Updates snow maps? I looked at accuweathers.


----------



## fishinRI13

gtmustang00;1354539 said:


> So who thinks southern nh is getting snow? Updates snow maps? I looked at accuweathers.


I plow in Nashua and I went home to RI for thanksgiving from college, it's not going to snow there, sleet maybe mixing with very heavy rain.


----------



## gtmustang00

fishinRI13;1354670 said:


> I plow in Nashua and I went home to RI for thanksgiving from college, it's not going to snow there, sleet maybe mixing with very heavy rain.


I plow in Nashua too! Just started raining here.


----------



## fishinRI13

gtmustang00;1354768 said:


> I plow in Nashua too! Just started raining here.


Haha do you? I am a sub and i have every shell station in Nashua to plow, 7 total. If you see a grey F-250 with RI plates thats me. Thumbs Up


----------



## gtmustang00

fishinRI13;1355581 said:


> Haha do you? I am a sub and i have every shell station in Nashua to plow, 7 total. If you see a grey F-250 with RI plates thats me. Thumbs Up


With atomic led clearance lights? I've seen you around.


----------



## fishinRI13

gtmustang00;1355608 said:


> With atomic led clearance lights? I've seen you around.


Yea thats me, i have another bar for the back window this year but yeah thats me Thumbs Up


----------



## abbe

fishinRI13;1355774 said:


> Yea thats me, i have another bar for the back window this year but yeah thats me Thumbs Up


Trucks a hunka shiat


----------



## fishinRI13

abbe;1355996 said:


> Trucks a hunka shiat


dont be jealous that i have the extra cab and you dont abbe, all the options and i bet i paid half of what you did if even that much!


----------



## abbe

fishinRI13;1356203 said:


> dont be jealous that i have the extra cab and you dont abbe, all the options and i bet i paid half of what you did if even that much!


You forgot one important part, your doesnt have a diesel!


----------



## LR3

Anyone hear anything new for Connecticut?


----------



## ss502gmc

I heard there could be something to look for around Dec 3rd. But I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 3rd should be all rain. One of the guys I follow said this today ; Look for a MAJOR storm between the 8th and the 12th of December. That should be when our pattern change occurs (around the 10th). Yes the one I have been talking about since the beginning of October. Everything looks on track for that to take place.


----------



## redsoxfan

sorry new truck and plow = warm and snowless winter .......


----------



## fishinRI13

KartAnimal29;1358380 said:


> The 3rd should be all rain. One of the guys I follow said this today ; Look for a MAJOR storm between the 8th and the 12th of December. That should be when our pattern change occurs (around the 10th). Yes the one I have been talking about since the beginning of October. Everything looks on track for that to take place.


Looks like up here we are going to get cold finally for a while after the 6th, that means any storm rolling through will hopefully be all snow.


----------



## KartAnimal29

One of the other weather guys I follow posted this today : Korea has been seeing mild weather as we have been but is finally seeing some colder weather and snow chances as you can see on the GFS run. Also Japan is shown to be hit by a "Nor'easter". You know what they say about weather in Asia and the same following in suit over here.

Also heard that you want to look at Siberia around this time. If they have a good amount of snow pack on the ground right now that's also good for us.

http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/1522-siberian-snow-us-climate-forecast.html

Oh , also another guys I follow, not the same source as post 244 , is saying snow around the 13th.


----------



## justinizzi

I hope thats right i have about 2-3 weeks of clean ups to do then i hope we get slamed every week.


----------



## bigheadnick

I'm really starting to worry whether we're gonna get any snow at all this year. It's just not natural how warm it still is, Here we are practically in December and seeing September weather every day. Imagine how hot summer will be yikes


----------



## theholycow

We had a very mild summer immediately followed by the very mild fall we are currently having. That doesn't tell me to expect a sweltering summer based on this year...based on other data, maybe.

Anyway, I can certainly deal with this!


----------



## NAHA

Its gonna be an ambush, were gettn sucked into the kill box, lulled into a faulse sense of a mild winter


----------



## LR3

NAHA;1362822 said:


> Its gonna be an ambush, were gettn sucked into the kill box, lulled into a faulse sense of a mild winter


Hahahah, that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## theholycow

I was afraid the end-of-October storm was just the beginning of an earlier version of last winter, and my house would be buried to the gutters by January.


----------



## FordFisherman

theholycow;1362845 said:


> I was afraid the end-of-October storm was just the beginning of an earlier version of last winter, and my house would be buried to the gutters by January.


Its still real early. After the 18th its gonna be game on.


----------



## redsoxfan

*warm november*

Looking up on line stats show that4 out of the top 5 warmest novembers have produced below average snow fall for the northeast. On average less than two feet total for the year in mass. Those aren't good odds ...


----------



## KartAnimal29

Don't worry boy's the Snow is on it's way. It's only Dec, 1st. Seeing some talk about maybe some wet stuff for Southern New England around the 7th now, but there not really going into it much. I guess it could be an OTS, out to sea, storm. We are in the transition mode right now so the storms are going to be tricky to forecast.


----------



## JTK324

tony petraca from channel 12 in ri is a ******' he said no snow in the forecast and laughed


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I hope it never snows this year.


----------



## abbe

Then get off plow site chooch


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1364304 said:


> I hope it never snows this year.


I'm with you Thumbs Up


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1362034 said:


> One of the other weather guys I follow posted this today : Korea has been seeing mild weather as we have been but is finally seeing some colder weather and snow chances as you can see on the GFS run. Also Japan is shown to be hit by a "Nor'easter". You know what they say about weather in Asia and the same following in suit over here.
> 
> Also heard that you want to look at Siberia around this time. If they have a good amount of snow pack on the ground right now that's also good for us.
> 
> http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/1522-siberian-snow-us-climate-forecast.html
> 
> Oh , also another guys I follow, not the same source as post 244 , is saying snow around the 13th.


Siberia has lower than normal snow pack and for the last few years that has been pretty accurate for indication for us. So I think we might see a below average snow fall this year


----------



## nepatsfan

abbe;1364374 said:


> Then get off plow site chooch


Pick up some seasonal contracts and you will be doing the rain dance with us.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

nepatsfan;1365047 said:


> Pick up some seasonal contracts and you will be doing the rain dance with us.


lol no kidding.


----------



## braceyaself

Lol I pray for rain from December 1st on hahaha


----------



## mpgall26

That 2 feet better be in 12 storms


----------



## BillyRgn

mpgall26;1365895 said:


> That 2 feet better be in 12 storms


I second that


----------



## redsoxfan

*winter 2011-12*

accuweather is saying good chance that there wont be any storms for dec in the east


----------



## KartAnimal29

Dec. 8th GFS. There is a lot of talk about this being snow for most of New England now. Gonna have to keep an eye on this one. Also looks like another one for the 10th. This can and will change so don't go getting all excited boys, It's still very early.

The top map shows the cold air.


----------



## timmy1

Weds night...Not etched in stone, but could be some small action.


----------



## braceyaself

Not looking like anything for ct. Looks like there calling for rain


----------



## KartAnimal29

Thrusday-Friday Storm. DC and Balt see rain to snow (~4-6"), Philly heavy wet snowstorm (maybe some rain to start; ~8-10"), NYC and S. New England get a nice snowstorm (~4-8").
We're seeing inconsistency but all within the realms of snow for I95 to inland areas from Mid-Atlantic to the NE and back into the interior South.


----------



## JCPM

KartAnimal29;1367906 said:


> Thrusday-Friday Storm. DC and Balt see rain to snow (~4-6"), Philly heavy wet snowstorm (maybe some rain to start; ~8-10"), NYC and S. New England get a nice snowstorm (~4-8").
> We're seeing inconsistency but all within the realms of snow for I95 to inland areas from Mid-Atlantic to the NE and back into the interior South.


That would be awesome but ill believe it when I see it. Where are you getting that forcast?


----------



## LR3

Looks like rain in Groton


----------



## southshoreplow

KartAnimal29;1367906 said:


> Thrusday-Friday Storm. DC and Balt see rain to snow (~4-6"), Philly heavy wet snowstorm (maybe some rain to start; ~8-10"), NYC and S. New England get a nice snowstorm (~4-8").
> We're seeing inconsistency but all within the realms of snow for I95 to inland areas from Mid-Atlantic to the NE and back into the interior South.


 Where is this coming from? I have my fingers crossed for this scenario to playout


----------



## KartAnimal29

I have a few weather guys that I follow. 2 of them are really good and are pretty much right on 95% of the time. The people I follow are from Boston, NY and D.C. Area.

Edit: I do follow Henry Margusity and Joe Bastardi but those are not my main guys.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Channel 3 hear in CT tonight showed Sunny from Thursday to Sunday , but as he was ending his broadcast he did mention that Thursday there might be some moisture.


----------



## WingPlow

LOL,,,Henry ALWAYS calls for snow

heres a little hint on how to get the most accurate forcasts

go to Accuweather, dont bother looking at the blogs from Henry
or any of the other guys...go to the forums section and read what THEY have to say

you'll find whats posted there to be 98% accurate most of the time


----------



## unhcp

would be nice to have a white christmas


----------



## JCPM

Latest for Ct; wtic 1080 just forcasted "a little bit of wet snow" for Wednesday night into Thursday.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I hope it holds off just alittle longer, I only have a few Clean-ups left i need to finish. Then i dont care what it does.


----------



## JCPM

I only have three left but ill take a small storm now....


----------



## plowmaster07

THEGOLDPRO;1369636 said:


> I hope it holds off just alittle longer, I only have a few Clean-ups left i need to finish. Then i dont care what it does.


Same here man. I have 3 left I think. But if mother nature has other plans...... well. Bring it.


----------



## LR3

THEGOLDPRO;1369636 said:


> I hope it holds off just alittle longer, I only have a few Clean-ups left i need to finish. Then i dont care what it does.


 Same here. I'm hoping to be finished by Thursday so I can take the loader and box off.


----------



## KartAnimal29

WingPlow;1368578 said:


> LOL,,,Henry ALWAYS calls for snow
> 
> heres a little hint on how to get the most accurate forcasts
> 
> go to Accuweather, dont bother looking at the blogs from Henry
> or any of the other guys...go to the forums section and read what THEY have to say
> 
> you'll find whats posted there to be 98% accurate most of the time


I'm in the forums about 5 times a day  Doorman is the one I look for as he's the best one on there.


----------



## mansf123

I have a few small landscaping jobs left but pretty much all wrapped up. I am going to throw the sander in today just in case. sounds like they are clueless with this thursday storm.


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1367906 said:


> Thrusday-Friday Storm. DC and Balt see rain to snow (~4-6"), Philly heavy wet snowstorm (maybe some rain to start; ~8-10"), NYC and S. New England get a nice snowstorm (~4-8").
> We're seeing inconsistency but all within the realms of snow for I95 to inland areas from Mid-Atlantic to the NE and back into the interior South.


Thank god they were wrong on this one......not ready for 4-8" or 2" for that matter.


----------



## cdacaraudio

:crying: i really wanted snow


----------



## LR3

rjfetz1;1371061 said:


> Thank god they were wrong on this one......not ready for 4-8" or 2" for that matter.


 Well, HE wasn't wrong. But yeah, I was happy too


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1371061 said:


> Thank god they were wrong on this one......not ready for 4-8" or 2" for that matter.


Ya the storm went West and the cold air isn't going to make it way in as fast as they thought. I was hoping for rain also. I still have a few fall clean ups to do.NW CT and Western MA should see a good about of snow tho.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

the longer the snow stays away the happier i am.


----------



## TurbDies2500

Is it ever going to drop below 50???


----------



## plowmaster07

Still not positive what it's going to do. But just did the switch over. So I'm okay with getting even just a few inches. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## fishinRI13

TurbDies2500;1371394 said:


> Is it ever going to drop below 50???


Thats what im saying! People around here have their plows on, I talked to my boss today and he said 50/50 shot of getting the call but seems as though it may just be a salting storm here for us in Manchester.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

We have 48 clean ups left so i need 2 more weeks then bring on the snow.


----------



## theholycow

My truck has a brake fluid leak, 12 ounces lost in 400 miles. If we don't get a few days of dry sunny weather I'll either be stuck driving it like that all winter or I'll have to take it to the shop and let them do it on a lift under a roof. If I didn't want snow before, I *really* don't want snow now!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Steven DiMartino commented on one of my post as few min. ago ; 46 deg. hear just SW of Hartford, still raining  I didn't put the plow on so when I get at 4 am I hope it's still raining.

You won't see that snow in CT until after mid night, still on the NE side of the low. You'll be in the "Game" once that low hits Long Island.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just in case some of you wanted to at least see the snow  Burlington VT


----------



## KartAnimal29

Channel 8 said that if this was all snow it would of been 20 to 30in.


----------



## JCPM

What a useless storm. No snow and now its too wet do any cleanups today. I hope this wind dries everything up. So what are the experts saying for the next snow? I need something to look toward to.


----------



## unhcp

I don't mind if we don't get any snow, but getting rain in December just grinds my gears, any precipitation in the winter should be snow!


----------



## AC2717

Well this year, I dumped my resy route, for a street/parking lot opportunity with a collegue of mine, and I got my hoistman's license for backhoes and loaders,
pay off will be greater, not having to get out of the truck, and only running my truck if it is needed

IF IT EVER SNOWS. THIS IS DRIVING ME NUTZO!!!


----------



## cdacaraudio

lol its like a fix for the snow junkies hahaha thanks Thumbs Up



KartAnimal29;1371986 said:


> Just in case some of you wanted to at least see the snow  Burlington VT


----------



## AC2717

more like a tease, Bring it on!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

JCPM;1372224 said:


> What a useless storm. No snow and now its too wet do any cleanups today. I hope this wind dries everything up. So what are the experts saying for the next snow? I need something to look toward to.


Some time around the 15th - 17th


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1372545 said:


> Some time around the 15th - 17th


Looks like nothing but rain here.Thumbs Up


----------



## redsoxfan

*winter 2011-2012*

Is it too early to count this winter.as a loss? Seems as though everytime they even talk storm its mild with rain .....:realmad:


----------



## LR3

redsoxfan;1374794 said:


> Is it too early to count this winter.as a loss? Seems as though everytime they even talk storm its mild with rain .....:realmad:


Way too early. Fear not, it will come.


----------



## WingPlow

redsoxfan;1374794 said:


> Is it too early to count this winter.as a loss? Seems as though everytime they even talk storm its mild with rain .....:realmad:


your kidding right ????


----------



## JCPM

Remember folks, first snowfall of last season was 12/26. We all know how that turned out.....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

JCPM;1375094 said:


> Remember folks, first snowfall of last season was 12/26. We all know how that turned out.....


why what happened last year??


----------



## theholycow

THEGOLDPRO;1375125 said:


> why what happened last year??


That's a joke, right?


----------



## abbe

ah im jonesing looking at that photo.


----------



## Chrisxl64

So far, some of the predictions I read early on, are holding true, warmth will stay, and so will continued moisture. It has rained like a *****(Not everyday but when it does its huge) all summer, fall and this last storm dumped huge rain too. The earliest predictions were for a few MAJOR storms, not alot of them. Lets see if it holds true. Meanwhile my pickup has been enjoying sitting around while I drive the beater all day.


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1374765 said:


> Looks like nothing but rain here.Thumbs Up


Ya it looks like this storm is going to like the last one. It's going to warm up by the end of the week before the storm


----------



## quigleysiding

theholycow;1375133 said:


> That's a joke, right?


Thats funny. Last year at this time everyone wanted the snow .But buy the end of January They were all wishin it would stop.


----------



## JCPM

Frozen precip forcasted for Thursday night


----------



## cpmi

Absolutely nothing here for at least another week.Actually enjoying not having snow for the first time in a long time-finally have 75% of accounts signed to three year seasonal contracts so it great not to worry about where the money is going to come from if it doesn't snow.


----------



## nepatsfan

cpmi;1375932 said:


> Absolutely nothing here for at least another week.Actually enjoying not having snow for the first time in a long time-finally have 75% of accounts signed to three year seasonal contracts so it great not to worry about where the money is going to come from if it doesn't snow.


Do you put a cap on inches? I do a 55 inch cap on mine. Then I go back to charging by the inch.


----------



## AC2717

i am praying for that L to go North East of us, instead of North West of us
Maybe we can get the boys out west to push it down before it swings up


----------



## mansf123

Im not having a good feeling about this winter.


----------



## BillyRgn

I can't believe that you guys are worried about this winter already, you should no by now if we get something before January it is just a bonus, all are snow usually comes down in January and February to write this year off already, man didn't anyone plow last year? Back when I was starting out a friend that has been in the business for years told me, listen kid your in new England not the great lakes or Canada, if you make a little plowing good, you got some extra cash to play with but don't ever count on snow to pay your bills. Some years you will makes a killing and others you won't even pay for the snow insurance and he left it at that


----------



## cpmi

nepatsfan;1376481 said:


> Do you put a cap on inches? I do a 55 inch cap on mine. Then I go back to charging by the inch.


No cap. I understand everywhere markets/people are different but my customers went the seasonal route so they would know exactly what snow/ice management would cost them this winter. Plus if I put a cap on (say 50 inches) I would get some asking "well if we get less than 50 inches do I get a refund".


----------



## KartAnimal29

BillyRgn;1376844 said:


> I can't believe that you guys are worried about this winter already, you should no by now if we get something before January it is just a bonus, all are snow usually comes down in January and February to write this year off already, man didn't anyone plow last year? Back when I was starting out a friend that has been in the business for years told me, listen kid your in new England not the great lakes or Canada, if you make a little plowing good, you got some extra cash to play with but don't ever count on snow to pay your bills. Some years you will makes a killing and others you won't even pay for the snow insurance and he left it at that


Couldn't agree with you anymore.


----------



## mansf123

Could be something possibly brewing for next tuesday/wednesday but it looks like a long shot. i finished all my cleanups last friday and im already bored out of my mind.


----------



## lawn king

Just for the record, we has substantial snow events in december of 2009 & 2010!


----------



## JTK324

Good morning fellas hey I was just talking to my cousin and we figured that we need to hirer a sub for some help around the Warwick Cranston area in rhode island if any of you guys are looking please let me know. We are really are just looking for some one that is dependable thanks jon


----------



## Santry426

It is what it is !


----------



## AC2717

would love a christmas week storm to help pay for all the goodies


----------



## MrPLow2011

Weather channel has snow on the 12-23 on its extended 10 day, looks like mix on the 12-21


----------



## AC2717

Mr. Plow you made me rush over there to see. Says Mix maybe but temps reading up to 44 for that day. It has peeked my interest, but i do not know if it is plowable


----------



## WingPlow

MrPLow2011;1379252 said:


> Weather channel has snow on the 12-23 on its extended 10 day, looks like mix on the 12-21


the weather cant be predicted more then 3 days out with any kind of accuracy
and you looking at a 10 day prediction ?????


----------



## JCPM

WingPlow;1379578 said:


> the weather cant be predicted more then 3 days out with any kind of accuracy
> and you looking at a 10 day prediction ?????


It's still wishful thinking for most of us.


----------



## nepatsfan

blizzard predicted for 1/4. I just read it. Get the plows ready 18-24"


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

It's still wishful thinking for most of us.


----------



## kattoom125

I dont want any snow this year...... Thanks for seasonals


----------



## JCPM

nepatsfan;1379675 said:


> blizzard predicted for 1/4. I just read it. Get the plows ready 18-24"


Lol, what's that like 3 weeks away?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looks like Rain for next week ,And I don't see any talk about anything in Jan. yet.


----------



## redsoxfan

*winter 2011*

Just signed my first three seasonal accounts for this year. So if it doesn't snow that means more money in my pocket .payup


----------



## mansf123

Im keeping a close eye on sunday. i have seen these little ocean effect snow showers turn into a few inches. I could really use some snow before the first of the year.


----------



## fishinRI13

I wish i had a dollar for every time someone said it was gunna snow...


----------



## Deerewashed

i do too.....because then i wouldn't need to plow in order to pay my bills.


----------



## Deerewashed

the only time i get excited and prepare for snow is when it is a 15 hours away, that is when i mount up and keep an eye out, first flake, i start her up, and sit in the heat until it hits 1 inch, then i start my trek to check all of the houses.


----------



## redsoxfan

*wed.*

another storm this week is going to be rain. ever since i signed those seasonal contracts i couldnt be happier..


----------



## KartAnimal29

Look around the 29th redsox. Winter doesn't start till the 22nd


----------



## A&J Landscaping

1-3 inches on the cap tonight atleast somebody will see some snow


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Don't jinx it! It's starting to build up over the ocean now


----------



## mansf123

looks like our next shot at any snow will be next weekend,


----------



## jhall22guitar

God damn Cape Cod saw more flurries then the rest of the state today. Lets get some major snow storm now!


----------



## 02powerstroke

jhall22guitar;1384067 said:


> God damn Cape Cod saw more flurries then the rest of the state today. Lets get some major snow storm now!


The rest of the god damn state saw more snow in one storm than the cape saw all year last year.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Morning reports said big heavy snow for X-Mas Eve into X-Mas day. Now the GFS and Euro are going to the warmer side. Gonna have to keep an eye on this one. We really need the NAO to go negative for a real chance of snow.


----------



## braceyaself

Big heavy? Who is saying that? all i see if channel 8 saying possible 2-4 inchs so far? Everyone else is saying snow showers?


----------



## cpmi

All I've heard/read so far is snow showers/possible icing. Channel 8 has been calling for 2-4 inches of snow every other week since September. Out of all the news stations channel 8 weather is the worst-particularly Gil Simmons. The "sky is falling" is there speciality.


----------



## amscapes03

Hate to say it, but, we'll be lucky to see a dusting before the years out. So much for the new addition on the house.


----------



## amscapes03

www.exactaweather.com/USA_Long_Range_Forecast.html

Interesting read that gives some hope for snow.


----------



## amscapes03

I guess instead of praying for snow, we should be praying for a "Negative Arctic Oscillation".


----------



## redsoxfan

*christmas eve*

A little early for the predictions isn't it ? Storm hasn't even formed yet . Give it 2 days and they'll be saying sunny with highs in the 70's. Ill believe it on Christmas when there is actual snow falling ..


----------



## fishinRI13

redsoxfan;1385559 said:


> A little early for the predictions isn't it ? Storm hasn't even formed yet . Give it 2 days and they'll be saying sunny with highs in the 70's. Ill believe it on Christmas when there is actual snow falling ..


Im with you, everyone gets so excited on here when they even mention snow haha


----------



## KartAnimal29

amscapes03;1385310 said:


> I guess instead of praying for snow, we should be praying for a "Negative Arctic Oscillation".


Yup Yup. We wont be seeing much snow with w Positive one.


----------



## kattoom125

KartAnimal29;1385643 said:


> Yup Yup. We wont be seeing much snow with w Positive one.


Dude..... You get way to excited about it..... Way too early. Get a life. lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

Hey how about you blow me OK This is a weather discussion isn't it ???? If you don't know how the weather works you might want to pay attention.


----------



## AC2717

so just listened to the forecast for Christmas eve
what do people think?


----------



## mansf123

sounds interesting.....


----------



## braceyaself

I think its still a little to early to tell,but i am going to be ready and preloaded just incase with some sand and salt at least.


----------



## AC2717

the one night i would only want a dusting to an inch when sitting by the fireplace on christmas eve and then while waking up and opening gifts. I have a 5 year old that would be crushed if i am not home when she gets up.


----------



## braceyaself

I agree man, I am very big on christmas with the family and the last thing i would ever want is to call guys into work. Praying this one is nothing 26th no problem!!


----------



## JCPM

Local news in CT said snow showers with little to no accumulation


----------



## MrPLow2011

latest on sunday is 50/50 probably a bust


----------



## BillyRgn

To early but I'm thinking nothing


----------



## theholycow

Yeah, I have trouble thinking early in the morning too.


----------



## timmy1

Something might be brewing for the 26th-27th timeframe...


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1386398 said:


> Something might be brewing for the 26th-27th timeframe...


We got our first storm last year on the 26th I think.


----------



## timmy1

Just checked my bookkeeping program...

We had about 1.5" 11-8-2010, just a tracer event.

First bills for most customers went out on 12-28-2010 for a storm on 12-27-2010.


----------



## theholycow

quigleysiding;1386517 said:


> We got our first storm last year on the 26th I think.


We got our first storm this year at the end of October...or did everyone forget already?


----------



## quigleysiding

theholycow;1386714 said:


> We got our first storm this year at the end of October...or did everyone forget already?


I remembered when the check came yesterday. Thumbs Up Time to get the trucks back to work.


----------



## redsoxfan

*12/25*

And another one bites the dust folks...:salute:


----------



## gtmustang00

Real bad icing on 101 in NH towards the coast.


----------



## fishinRI13

southern new hampshire and western mass snow tomorrow night i have seen 1-3 and 2-5, something to watch for today and tomorrow.


----------



## mansf123

i think fridays storm has a few tricks up its sleeve. i think we will see a few inches out of it.


----------



## fishinRI13

sounds like it, going to be tricky, it screws me at college because i was supposed to go home to RI today but it looks like I will be staying in NH for this one.


----------



## gtmustang00

fishinRI13;1387594 said:


> southern new hampshire and western mass snow tomorrow night i have seen 1-3 and 2-5, something to watch for today and tomorrow.


Where are you seeing that?


----------



## JLsDmax

i would jsut like to see 2" of snow thats all i want, it isnt for the income, its the fact that i am bored outa my mind.


----------



## fishinRI13

gtmustang00;1387687 said:


> Where are you seeing that?


WMUR today said 2-5 from nashua to manchester and north, weather.com is saying 3-6 and NOAA is saying accumulations possible still. Its going to depend what changes tomorrow...


----------



## nepatsfan

give it up we are getting rain.........lol


----------



## cpmi

nepatsfan;1388088 said:


> give it up we are getting rain.........lol


Yup-have the feeling it's going to be a very wet winter. I think any snow storms that come our way are either going to start or end as rain.


----------



## Santry426

I'll take a wet winter long as it stays some what warm. No beef with rain here


----------



## lawn king

It was 55 degrees here (norton ma) @ 7:30 this am! Winter looks to be arriving late this year?


----------



## JLsDmax

lawn king, i tihnk ive seen you around, i live in whitman, used to live in abington


----------



## redsoxfan

Santry426;1388286 said:


> I'll take a wet winter long as it stays some what warm. No beef with rain here


couldn't agree more. no snow = payup


----------



## fordpsd

You guys with the seasonal contracts must be loving this year so far. As for the rest of us im still praying for snow everyday


----------



## lawn king

JLsDmax;1388663 said:


> lawn king, i tihnk ive seen you around, i live in whitman, used to live in abington


Im sure you have. My shop is on north ave in abington, i live in norton so im on rt 18 every am & pm. Be careful @ rt 18 + rt 27 lights. dot loves to hang out there!


----------



## abbe

All of you with seasonals can get bent and stop giving us bad juju.


----------



## Santry426

I'm not a seasonal guy, My truck gets subed out. Still wont here a problem with me letting my truck sit though. We were due for a less then average snow fall season. We've had a good run the past couple of years..


----------



## FisheRam

Santry426;1388779 said:


> We were due for a less then average snow fall season. We've had a good run the past couple of years..


Wasn't the winter before last not very eventful? Correct me if I'm wrong, just going on memory here


----------



## Santry426

That year we had almost 40 inches which wasn't too bad.....last bad year i'm thinking about was 06 when we got only 16 inches all winter. Were due for one of them


----------



## FisheRam

I hope not. It is strange how warm it is though


----------



## JLsDmax

i dont think you can say this winter is a bust yet, i think we will get a big storm in january. Im relieved it hasnt snowed, i just put my plow on today and found out i need a new motor. So im fine with no snow for a few weeks.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im loving the no snow


----------



## LR3

THEGOLDPRO;1389129 said:


> Im loving the no snow


 Hell ya. But I have no illusions, it will fall!


----------



## mansf123

this sucks.....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Sucks for you maybe. Im enjoying my paid vacation here.


----------



## redsoxfan

THEGOLDPRO;1389422 said:


> Sucks for you maybe. Im enjoying my paid vacation here.


couldnt have said it better myself....


----------



## mpgall26

JLs - if we ever got a good storm now and my plow was shot i think would lose my mind, thank god you checked...WOW
I'll have to keep an eye out for you and the lawn king. I'm only a few mile from his shop across the Brockton line.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Things will be changing soon boys. Looks like the NAO goes negative around the first. No Snow with a positive one.


----------



## lawn king

Its not looking good for snow revenues this month? Anyone have any pastures or fields they need rotary cut?


----------



## AC2717

All I want for Christmas is a lot of snow for the next three months, a lot of snow for the next three months, a lot of snow for the next three months........


----------



## rjfetz1

Gotta love contracts when there is no snow:bluebounc. Get some well deserved and wait till mother nature says its our turn. No complaints here:salute: Don't worry - it all averages out.

Happy Holidays boys & girls


----------



## nepatsfan

THEGOLDPRO;1389422 said:


> Sucks for you maybe. Im enjoying my paid vacation here.


Me too......feet up trucks parked, checks in the mailbox..ahhhh


----------



## quigleysiding

No seasonals here, But you cant beat installing siding in december IN YOUR T-SHIRT
Gotta love all this nice waether.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im happy it all held off, I needed some more time to finish my Clean-ups anyways.


----------



## PenfieldProp

Time to start spring clean ups and powerwashing


----------



## ss502gmc

I just started staking off lots today LOL Atleast im pretending winter is here, would be nice to see some white stuff fall from the sky though considering I only have 1 seasonal this year.


----------



## JCPM

So I drove by one of my office buildings today that I service and it needs to be MOWED already. I did the fall cleanup and last mow about a month ago and with the rain and warm weather the grass is still growing.


----------



## LR3

JCPM;1390270 said:


> So I drove by one of my office buildings today that I service and it needs to be MOWED already. I did the fall cleanup and last mow about a month ago and with the rain and warm weather the grass is still growing.


 If it's not too big a deal, now it. They love nothing more than to see a little extra effort when they know the contract has expired. It reflects huge on your company and if ever it goes back out to bid, they will think twice about losing you.


----------



## LR3

JCPM;1390270 said:


> So I drove by one of my office buildings today that I service and it needs to be MOWED already. I did the fall cleanup and last mow about a month ago and with the rain and warm weather the grass is still growing.


 If it's not too big a deal, mow it. They love nothing more than to see a little extra effort when they know the contract has expired. It reflects huge on your company and if ever it goes back out to bid, they will think twice about losing you.


----------



## LR3

Huh?!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tc21

Hope the NAO goes negitive. I Have a mixture of per occurrance and contracts. Love the extra billing!


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1390054 said:


> Im happy it all held off, I needed some more time to finish my Clean-ups anyways.


I got two calls for clean ups today, I have something to do on Monday now. We might see a clipper storm the mid, end of next week.I'm waiting on the NAO to Negative and it seems like the consensuses on that is the middle of January. Also seen a few reports that February is when all the big storms are going to hit us, but I guess we will have to wait and see if the guys that get payed the big bucks are right.


----------



## PenfieldProp

threw down contractor mix on 2 new houses about a week and a half ago im going to mow it with a rotary next week


----------



## Powastroka

The 10 day is nothing but 40's and rain.. This is depressing! At least my O scale train layout will get more attention this year...


----------



## FisheRam

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## BillyRgn

FisheRam;1391766 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


Merry Christmas to you as well and everyone else on plow site


----------



## LR3

Merry Christmas people!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Merry Mithras Day


----------



## redsoxfan

Mother natures Christmas present for us seasonal contract holders another storm this week is gonna be a warm one with rain .....


----------



## LR3

redsoxfan;1391885 said:


> Mother natures Christmas present for us seasonal contract holders another storm this week is gonna be a warm one with rain .....


Music to my ears.


----------



## unhcp

Looking ahead maybe some precip on new years


----------



## mansf123

I booked two nights at foxwoods for next friday and saturday so you know we will get snow


----------



## JCPM

mansf123;1392017 said:


> I booked two nights at foxwoods for next friday and saturday so you know we will get snow


Awesome! I was waiting for someone to go on vacation and/or have their truck break down. Perfect recipe for snow.


----------



## PORTER 05

this sucks, this winter is going to suck its 40 + all week , not even raining. Hope no one bought new trucks or anything around new england.


----------



## WingPlow

PORTER 05;1392354 said:


> this sucks, this winter is going to suck its 40 + all week , not even raining. Hope no one bought new trucks or anything around new england.


HAHAHA !!!!.....this is New England

if you went out and bought a new truck thinking your going to pay for it
plowing, then you havent lived here very long.

and if you remember back to last year, we didnt have any snow till after christmas

theres PLENTY of time left boys


----------



## PORTER 05

ya i hear ya, just see a lot of people on here buying trucks and machines just for plowing i can't figure it out , when it snows like last season thats great but when it doesn't how the hell do you pay for it, craigslist has a bunch of plow trucks/sanders for sale in the past 3-4 days


----------



## mansf123

i could definately use the money but more than that i just like getting out in a snow storm and pushing some snow. if we dont get snow within the next week im going to be bored out of my mind.


----------



## LR3

PORTER 05;1392611 said:


> ya i hear ya, just see a lot of people on here buying trucks and machines just for plowing i can't figure it out , when it snows like last season thats great but when it doesn't how the hell do you pay for it, craigslist has a bunch of plow trucks/sanders for sale in the past 3-4 days


Land seasonals, get paid with or without snow. Also, save the money you make landscaping before buying equipment and either pay it off or put a large down payment. And make sure if you buy a machine it can be used for more than pushing snow so you can generate more money in the off season of plowing. Like lawn installs, spreading stone etc.... That's how I do it at least.


----------



## rickyarosh

I bought a new truck and bobat for this season. Thank god for seasonals


----------



## nepatsfan

what's a bobat?


----------



## rickyarosh

Bobcat sorry my bad


----------



## dieselguy5245

PORTER 05;1392354 said:


> this sucks, this winter is going to suck its 40 + all week , not even raining. Hope no one bought new trucks or anything around new england.


We bought another dump truck but not just for plowing, we put a plow frame on it and all set to plow and no snow...


----------



## AC2717

ZZZzzzzZZZZzzzzz.....
that is me sleeping until the snow flies, although tomorrow I am going for my class 2A license. So the snow holding off has allowed me to do this so I can hopefully get paid more when and if it snows


----------



## nepatsfan

AC2717;1393315 said:


> ZZZzzzzZZZZzzzzz.....
> that is me sleeping until the snow flies, although tomorrow I am going for my class 2A license. So the snow holding off has allowed me to do this so I can hopefully get paid more when and if it snows


Im sending one of my guys for one tomorrow too. A 2A 1C in Devens MA. Maybe you guys can cheat off each other:laughing:


----------



## AC2717

nepatsfan;1393328 said:


> Im sending one of my guys for one tomorrow too. A 2A 1C in Devens MA. Maybe you guys can cheat off each other:laughing:


That is where I am heading tomorrow. I'll probably be the only guy in a shirt and tie as I have to head right back to the office when I am done

But I am a  at heart


----------



## nepatsfan

I wont be there but good luck with the test!


----------



## redsoxfan

*15 day*

nothing on the 15 day but rain. think im going to pull the plow apart this week and repaint it. mine as well do something with all this free time .


----------



## ss502gmc

Possibly something on Jan 3rd?? I hope something comes at some point. Id really like to get back some overhead cash from the salt and insurance and what not.


----------



## Maleko

Two words....

This Suks......

Ive never wanted snow so bad before...


----------



## miniwarehousing

ECMWF model is showing an interesting event on January 3rd and 4th. Granted 7 days out, but could be signifigant.
Will be an interesting test for our new snow rig.

This is just a model projection. Not a forecast.


----------



## linckeil

i slept with the window open and the overhead fan running last night. and i still had to kick off the blankets every now and then....


----------



## ss502gmc

linckeil;1394434 said:


> i slept with the window open and the overhead fan running last night. and i still had to kick off the blankets every now and then....


Same here! Its pathetic for this time of year, are we in Tampa Bay or something? Lol


----------



## lawn king

Finishing up my antidessicant spraying today. Im going to start breaking down and rebuilding ride on spreaders tomorrow!


----------



## KartAnimal29

I wouldn't really look at the ECMWF Model run. There has been some talk about a small storm coming though at this time, not what you have shown tho.



miniwarehousing;1394272 said:


> ECMWF model is showing an interesting event on January 3rd and 4th. Granted 7 days out, but could be signifigant.
> Will be an interesting test for our new snow rig.
> 
> This is just a model projection. Not a forecast.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS has been showing a Huge Storm around the 10th of January. All we need is the NAO to be Negative and we will see a Very Large Storm. If the NAO stay just a bit Positive or Neutral this will be all rain. This looks good as there is a High Pressure up in Canada that will help with the Blocking of the Storm. Guess we will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## FisheRam

At least it was warm enough out this morning for me to put on my new side moldings for my truck that I got for Christmas. Now I'm at least somewhat protected from all the door dingers out there


----------



## mansf123

Starting to get alittle nervous. im not seeing anything even possible until maybe around the 8th. i cant remember a december where i didnt atleast get a salt run in. I was going to buy a new dump last month but decided to wait until spring.....im feeling good about that now


----------



## PORTER 05

ya good call, we wanted to buy another dump truck with 17500-22500 gvw but decided it was not a great time, glad we dint i would have sold it , like the rest that are on craigs list in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## JCPM

Wtf! All of this rain is getting frustrating. Why is it every other day is cold and in the 20's but whenever we get precipitation its like 47 degrees?


----------



## AC2717

I know,
last year we had a nice Hi sitting over greenland to push all the lows down below us to keep us on the snow side, without that in place the pressure systems are free to take any path they want, all being to the west of us and up comes the rain


----------



## porter1121

At least we may see some flurries on Friday maybe get a salt run out of it??


----------



## Santry426

Doesn't look like it with friday showing a high of 47. I heard channel 7 awsner a question a viewer had the other day. They asked " Have we ever had a winter in New England were it didn't snow" There awsner was No the least snowiest season was back in the 30's when boston only got 8 inches all winter. So look at it like this were bound to get atleast some snow or were gonna make the record books again this year ! :laughing:


----------



## PORTER 05

10 day has nothing, sat/sun upper 40's. Not even any rain. First December I can remember that i did not make $1 plowing or sanding. Jan does not look good either , 1st week has nothing.


----------



## mansf123

If we didnt get any snow i think alot of companies would be in big trouble. I know a guy that just bought 2 brand new loaders for snow removal only. Hes going nuts trying to make his payments.


----------



## nepatsfan

mansf123;1395872 said:


> If we didnt get any snow i think alot of companies would be in big trouble. I know a guy that just bought 2 brand new loaders for snow removal only. Hes going nuts trying to make his payments.


This is gonna be a great winter for snatching up equipment from people who don't plan well.

Buying two brand new loaders to be used strictly for snow removal probably shouldn't have payments or he should have seasonal contracts. Otherwise you go out and buy 3 $25k machines which is less than 1 brand new one. If you start sweating you can sell one.

What is he plowing with them?


----------



## braceyaself

Agreed i bought 2 machines this season but i have all seasonal contracts to back me up. I would be sweating bullets other wise.


----------



## Santry426

I hope it doesnt that way I can snatch up a polycaster for shorter money!


----------



## LR3

braceyaself;1395897 said:


> Agreed i bought 2 machines this season but i have all seasonal contracts to back me up. I would be sweating bullets other wise.


 Same here but I would not have made the purchase without the seasonals. I don't think you would have either.


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

you could never count on snow..i love my contracts. i have one truck for contracts and driveways and one that subs to a town for a per hour rate best of both worlds..


----------



## braceyaself

LR3;1395921 said:


> Same here but I would not have made the purchase without the seasonals. I don't think you would have either.


Nope i would have never done it, i made sure i had everything in order before i bit that bullet lol.


----------



## AC2717

yeah, you can never count on snow as income, only bonus income, unless you have seasonals


----------



## PORTER 05

long range forecast to jan15 is no snow mid 40's hardly any rain - winters a bust , even if we get snow after that at best we could get 6 or so storms , what a joke , I'm keeping all the plows off!!


----------



## redsoxfan

Weather today said last time we had a warm December the total amount of snow for the year was 8 inches. Atleast the lack of snow means no road salt which = no rusting on the cars and trucks . Gotta take the good with the bad I guess


----------



## AC2717

Looks like the NOA forecast Model will turn negative around the second week of January, not sure at beginning or end of week. But once that happens it usually means cold air settling in and then change that precipiation is snow not rain


----------



## LR3

60 degrees here in colchester.


----------



## braceyaself

was 55 in wolcott lol, just saw a mustang driving with the top down....


----------



## WingPlow

are you guys reading your thermometers right ???

didnt get past 45 here today...39 here now


----------



## LR3

I read my unaccuweather app.


----------



## mjlawncare

idk where u guys were either it was 46 at 2oclock warmest i saw now down to 37 sure was a gorgeuos day tho


----------



## JCPM

I went and bid a condo for lawn mowing today......


----------



## Santry426

JCPM;1397624 said:


> I went and bid a condo for lawn mowing today......


Get the mowers ready! I see trees and bushes budding already!


----------



## abbe

f this sell it alll


----------



## StrongestDad

Luckily tree work hasn't stopped in the greater Waterbury CT area! We did great during the fall $ so I have a huge cushion to fall back on. Another good thing is I paid off the last two payments this past november and august! Paid cash for the new mowers the used sander and used deicer/fert sprayer! No seasonals though this yr ;(. Lost a few commercials due to new management but picked up 40 new residentials so even swap. All the 40k inrepairs were done in our slow month (august) and the past yr. (we run 8 trucks&a loader, last year was brutal!!!!)so no snow kinda sux but no breakdowns & tree work can still b done!!!


----------



## StrongestDad

It was def warm in wolcott yesterday! Was playing basketball and toying with the snow blowers at 5 pm outside.


----------



## theholycow

abbe;1398040 said:


> f this sell it alll




















Good...good...the market shall be flooded and I shall buy for pennies on the dollar! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAH!!!!!


----------



## PORTER 05

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMA0153:1:US

what a fing joke this is , wtf!!!???


----------



## SnowPro93

JCPM;1397624 said:


> I went and bid a condo for lawn mowing today......


Gotta take the good with the bad. I'll be doing bidding next week. Having nothing to do all day gives you a ton of planning time for the spring.


----------



## JCPM

SnowPro93;1398437 said:


> Gotta take the good with the bad. I'll be doing bidding next week. Having nothing to do all day gives you a ton of planning time for the spring.


I know. I have lots of projects to do for the spring but I'm worried about spending any money without any snow insight.


----------



## redsoxfan

*long range*

after looking at the long range accuweather has posted for the country think its time to take out the sander put the plows back in the container and just sit back and wait for spring training .... LETS GO SOX....:salute:


----------



## braceyaself

Idk i still think things can change any day. But i do hope it snows so all the seasonal's will stay that way and not ask for a by push price lol..Its New England we will get snow.


----------



## WingPlow

redsoxfan;1398506 said:


> after looking at the long range accuweather has posted for the country think its time to take out the sander put the plows back in the container and just sit back and wait for spring training .... LETS GO SOX....:salute:


long range...lol

theres two words that should have never been introduced to the weather service..

i wished i saved last years thread on the weather ,,,mid december everyone was complaining
about no snow...just like this year, how its a wash and put the plows away bla bla bla..

then...end of January i hear the same people saying enough is enough no more snow.no more snow..bla bla bla...

just what is it that makes you people happy ???


----------



## quigleysiding

Just got a call from an older lady.She calls every year right before the first storm ( Are you plowing this year?) I had to run right to check the weather. She must know something they don"t.


----------



## PORTER 05

Yes thats true , snow came in on the 26th last december and think it lasted 3-4 days then is was steady all beginning of jan , but long range has nothing, def not going to be a great season still feb/march. Could be great but think we've lost the chance of having a banner season like last. Got a tree job to do mon and bidding on another very large removal over 110 foot pine , and waiting to hear back on a multi-thousand dollar 2-3 day very large tree removal. So as long as tree jobs continue to roll in , fine with us. Wouldn't mind to grind the hell out of our plow accounts but its not up to us. Got a lot of money in plows and spent a lot of money on trucks to get everything tip top. Sucks.


----------



## NAHA

So since there's not much weather to talk about, does anyone do any interesting work, drilling, blasting, logging, rock scaling ( like rock stars on natgeo ) ???


----------



## brad96z28

Glad I dont bank on plowing to help my income. It is going to be one of those years I think where we get a couple measly storms.


----------



## advl66

happy new years guys!


----------



## redsoxfan

WingPlow;1398562 said:


> long range...lol
> 
> theres two words that should have never been introduced to the weather service..
> 
> i wished i saved last years thread on the weather ,,,mid december everyone was complaining
> about no snow...just like this year, how its a wash and put the plows away bla bla bla..
> 
> then...end of January i hear the same people saying enough is enough no more snow.no more snow..bla bla bla...
> 
> just what is it that makes you people happy ???


Im not complaining about this winter. I have seasonal contracts which means the less snow for me the more money that goes into pocket.. So i guess this type of winter is what makes me happy......


----------



## nepatsfan

salt run this morning........


----------



## JCPM

nepatsfan;1399391 said:


> salt run this morning........


Lucky *******. I've never been more depressed with 60 degrees and sunny weather


----------



## mansf123

Still no snow in the forecast.......no good


----------



## AC2717

ZZZzzzZZzzZZZ....me snoring the mild weather away


----------



## PenfieldProp

I know this is new england but i think its safe to say looking at history of weather and really studying it and the pressure systems unless they break up up north in ct we arent going to see much more than maybe a salt run here or there maybe an dinch or two push if the patterns hold up people always say weather can change but its pretty easy to predict when u see the pressure systems holding where they are.. look at that and i barley finished highschool


----------



## Tundraplow07

I Bought a New Snow Dogg Plow for the truck this year hoping to get some extra income but its been depressing seeing that there is no storms  my plow is just sitting around collecting dust  I'm a mechanic so at least that's keeping the bills paid for now.


----------



## unhcp

forecast is just depressing


----------



## gtmustang00

Very depressing.


----------



## jmac5058

Good news its going to get very cold 
Bad news its going to be very dry.


----------



## Santry426

Nao will be positive thru mid january. So no snow for the most of the month. Mine as well look forward to april and may!


----------



## jimv

what you guys run for tires


----------



## PORTER 05

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/01966:4:US

this is the worst , tires , tires who needs them minds well own a mini van f-plowing!


----------



## mansf123

MAYBE something early next week. not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## fishinRI13

mansf123;1400862 said:


> MAYBE something early next week. not getting my hopes up though.


I also saw that for southern new hampshire, one can only hope...


----------



## gtmustang00

fishinRI13;1400938 said:


> I also saw that for southern new hampshire, one can only hope...


Accuweather keeps going back in forth for the 10th. I hope we get 3 inches!

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/hollis-nh/03049/month/339463?view=table


----------



## fishinRI13

gtmustang00;1401001 said:


> Accuweather keeps going back in forth for the 10th. I hope we get 3 inches!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/hollis-nh/03049/month/339463?view=table


We better get more than that! I am home for winter break in RI and if i have to drive up there to plow i want it to be worth my while!


----------



## NAHA

I was walkn up my driveway my plow said " yo 4-8 next week" see if he's right


----------



## gtmustang00

NAHA;1401210 said:


> I was walkn up my driveway my plow said " yo 4-8 next week" see if he's right


That's what my snowmobile said too!


----------



## mansf123

Thats what my bank account said also


----------



## AC2717

that is what my wife requested, trying to build up the house fund


----------



## JCPM

AC2717;1401258 said:


> that is what my wife requested, trying to build up the house fund


No joke! I love when people say "you shouldn't complain because you can't depend on snow anyway.". It's not like we are in good economic times anymore where we can stockpile money for the winter. I've had to depend on snow for the past 3 seasons. When you have kids to feed and you're not really qualified to do anything else, you don't really have any other options.


----------



## AC2717

JCPM;1401414 said:


> No joke! I love when people say "you shouldn't complain because you can't depend on snow anyway.". It's not like we are in good economic times anymore where we can stockpile money for the winter. I've had to depend on snow for the past 3 seasons. When you have kids to feed and you're not really qualified to do anything else, you don't really have any other options.


I agree and on the kids part as well, you never know what is around the corner with kids, luckily though, i never depend on it to live on it, in my case now it is: the faster I can stock pile the funds the faster we can purchase, well that is what it is supposed to be. Who knows with the banks though.


----------



## jmac5058

NAHA;1401210 said:


> I was walkn up my driveway my plow said " yo 4-8 next week" see if he's right


Are you sure your plow wasnt saying "Yo, 48 next week"


----------



## cpmi

jmac5058;1401773 said:


> Are you sure your plow wasnt saying "Yo, 48 next week"


LOL-that is the more likely scenario ! Temperature swings have been crazy lately. Mid 40's yesterday,tonight and the next couple days it's supposed to be in the teens then back up to the 40's at the end of the week.


----------



## ss502gmc

Dear Old Man Winter... Please throw us a bone!!?? Pretty Please???


----------



## mansf123

keep an eye on sunday, there is something brewing and i have that funny feeling we are going to get snow.


----------



## AC2717

oh geez my brain just kick started, meaning it has a thurst for speculation now


----------



## BillyRgn

There were some flurries today at about 7:30 when I was on my way out today, that's as close as I've been in a long time to snow. The good news is if this keeps up there is going to be lots of good Equiptment for sale. I personally know at least 5 people that bought plows for this year because they saw people making big money last year, that 90 days before you make your first payment that Douglas dynamics was offering on new plows has got to be catching up on people that had no money and thought they were gonna by a plow and pay for it before they had to make payments. Welcome to new england


----------



## unhcp

I am hoping for a Sunday/Monday storm


----------



## AC2717

now being ridiculous as I am, I looked and saw no indication of this on NOAA, weather.com, accuweather, nor local weather stations


----------



## porter1121

NECN's latest video forecast mentioned the possible storm sunday into monday but said it looks like its going to go south of us, who knows its still guessing at this point


----------



## mansf123

I think by tonight snowflakes will be showing up for sunday on the news stations......just a gut feeling


----------



## MrPLow2011

porter1121;1401933 said:


> NECN's latest video forecast mentioned the possible storm sunday into monday but said it looks like its going to go south of us, who knows its still guessing at this point


I dont need much of any snow rumors to flip over to NECN videos. That Nellie chick. Man she has one nice pair of lungs on her.


----------



## NAHA

Gotta love well educated ladies


----------



## porter1121

Makes watching the depressing forecast a little better!


----------



## fordtruck661

I really need some snow went bought a new to me truck and plow hoping to make some $$ this year but nothing! Its starting to kill me.:realmad: lucky I did not go and buy a new plow like a wanted to. Best move I have made in a long time is paying cash for everything I bought. The best part is the snow we did have this year in October I did not even have a plow yet. But Snow will come sooner or later :yow!:


----------



## AC2717

i will start scouring the web again for hints of changing forecasts


----------



## miniwarehousing

Well...I bought a 180K snowblower. You can kiss this season's snow goodbye!
Just like when you buy that nice boat and it rains every weekend or you buy that nice snowmobile and it doesn't snow. 
I also just put snow tires on my D.D., so no snow in the near future. 
Sorry for the jinx.


----------



## AC2717

jeez thanks a lot, probably did not help that I went and took the 2B license as well


----------



## theholycow

I put snow tires on my DD but one is leaking, so it will probably snow 2 feet before I stop being lazy and fix it.


----------



## timmy1

Yea, were in a real dry spell for the white stuff for sure. Been able to do a lot of other stuff outside I had planned for last winter when the snow was waist deep. I'm going to keep going and planning more and more projects,or plan a trip. That will make some snow. 

In the meantime, the truck is parked inside, fueled up and aiming the right direction. I'm glad it's an old fixed up truck w/ no payments so she's not costing me anything.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I heard the s word for sunday-monday in the weather mans intro....


----------



## nepatsfan

02powerstroke;1402536 said:


> I heard the s word for sunday-monday in the weather mans intro....


out to Sea?


----------



## southshoreplow

nepatsfan;1402637 said:


> out to Sea?


 Coastal storm possibility for Sunday! Everybody cross their fingers


----------



## rjfetz1

45 degrees sat., 38 degrees sun., 

2 models have it out to sea and the 1 that has it close, well 38 degrees??


----------



## unhcp

Sums up the season so far


----------



## AC2717

so what are people looking at for Sunday, I still cannot pick up anything on the WWW. am I missing something?


----------



## redsoxfan

I heard its supposed to be in the 40's with the storm going to the south of us . And if it does hit us isn't 40 to warm for snow anyway?


----------



## rjfetz1

redsoxfan;1402989 said:


> I heard its supposed to be in the 40's with the storm going to the south of us . And if it does hit us isn't 40 to warm for snow anyway?


Thats what i'm sayin too!!


----------



## rjfetz1

AC2717;1402972 said:


> so what are people looking at for Sunday, I still cannot pick up anything on the WWW. am I missing something?


go to: weather.gov

click the map on ct or mass,

enter your zip,

scroll down, lower right click, forecast discussion

happy readings


----------



## Figueiredo

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-coming-snow-cold/59847#.TwSfjfY0ang.facebook


----------



## jmac5058

Good news pitchers and catchers report in 242 days. JK


----------



## KartAnimal29

porter1121;1401933 said:


> NECN's latest video forecast mentioned the possible storm sunday into monday but said it looks like its going to go south of us, who knows its still guessing at this point


Matt Noyes knows his stuff. He tells it like it is, not like the big network mets.Sunday should go south of us. We need to look around the 14th.


----------



## mansf123

Im cant even watch the weather anymore.....just gets me pissed off.


----------



## Deerewashed

the one reason i hate this is there is no snow in all of new england...so if i wanted to go skiing that even sucks...also i could use a little money, i am due for a pickup and could use every penny. a decent milage 05/06 dmax aint cheep!


----------



## BillyRgn

Deerewashed;1403768 said:


> the one reason i hate this is there is no snow in all of new england...so if i wanted to go skiing that even sucks...also i could use a little money, i am due for a pickup and could use every penny. a decent milage 05/06 dmax aint cheep!


Hell what they get for a dmax used you are almost better off buying a new one with a warranty and 0% financing


----------



## AC2717

Well last nights weather reports for dissapointing. Looks like the 14th is the next up and coming disaster that will probably turn to rain.


----------



## braceyaself

Yeah just saw that looking like another all rain event


----------



## PORTER 05

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/2784210812.html

Sad sad stuff , think there will be a lot more of this soon , if it does not snow. We have not even had a snow shower or dusting here yet no salting/sanding.


----------



## theholycow

I'm near Worcester and for a couple hours I've been seeing airborne snowflakes floating around like pollen in the springtime...nothing really coming down though.


----------



## Deerewashed

BillyRgn;1403826 said:


> Hell what they get for a dmax used you are almost better off buying a new one with a warranty and 0% financing


yes but i prefer an lly or lbz, the obs truck is nicer looking imo


----------



## BillyRgn

Deerewashed;1404508 said:


> yes but i prefer an lly or lbz, the obs truck is nicer looking imo


I will deffinatly agree with you on that plus no emissions nonsense right


----------



## fordtruck661

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/pattern-change-winter-coming-snow-cold/59847


----------



## nepatsfan

fordtruck661;1404606 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/pattern-change-winter-coming-snow-cold/59847


That looks promising.


----------



## fishinRI13

If i had known it was going to stay this warm then I would have never put my boat away for the winter, its without a doubt still warm enough to fish lately, the lack of snow has given me more time to spend in the woods hunting


----------



## mansf123

hey atleast tomorrow is friday


----------



## 02powerstroke

If anyone in the Norwalk, CT area sees a missing Pembroke Corgi let me know the people we got our dog from lost theirs.


----------



## trickynicky17

02powerstroke;1404780 said:


> If anyone in the Norwalk, CT area sees a missing Pembroke Corgi let me know the people we got our dog from lost theirs.


aw man that sucks i live in norwalk, i will keep my eyes open


----------



## ss502gmc

Snow on the ground on the south shore???? Wtf? Wife just woke me to say " do you have to go sanding?" im lost for words.


----------



## mansf123

got a light feather dusting here


----------



## atvriderinmass

This is just awful! I don't think i have ever wanted snow so bad. I hope we get the worst Feb and March in history! Well for us the best.. Everyone do the snow dance please.


----------



## SnowPro93

I salted a couple places this morning!!!! Woo hoo


----------



## AC2717

yeah woke up to seeing the sagamore bridge spinouts on TV, litterally ran to the front door to look outside, not even a tickle. This emotional rollercoaster is killing me


----------



## redsoxfan

Another storm another rain event with highs near 50.... Winter 2011-2012 officially a bust ?


----------



## nepatsfan

SnowPro93;1405416 said:


> I salted a couple places this morning!!!! Woo hoo


we did too


----------



## 02powerstroke

trickynicky17;1405181 said:


> aw man that sucks i live in norwalk, i will keep my eyes open


Thanks Here's a link to more info.

http://petamberalert.com/poster/getpdf.php?id=62455061


----------



## fishinRI13

redsoxfan;1405427 said:


> Another storm another rain event with highs near 50.... Winter 2011-2012 officially a bust ?


Dude its depressing but its only jan 6th, we still have almost 3 months


----------



## lawn king

some winters are very slow & this looks to be one of them? If we dont see a storm or two the last half of january, pack it up!


----------



## mansf123

got a salt run in today


----------



## WeatherWorks

*Mid - Late January Looks Great*

Don't throw the towel in just yet. We are looking very positive for wintery precipitation in mid-late January. This winter is very similar to '06-'07 and '99-'00 in which negative arctic oscillation (-AO) didn't occur until later in the winter months. The cold air will be squeezed out of the arctic and right over the Eastern U.S. allowing for a few plowable events. Good luck!!

www.weatherworksinc.com


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i have not sanded or salted this winter at all yet sanders are just sitting and waitng i hope we get some snow soon but we still have alot of winter left


----------



## BillyRgn

Don't forget some said last winter was a flop then we got one of the worst winters in history, the snow last year basically fell in a month, who's to say we dont end up with the same situation only this year it might be february that we get slammed. Way to early to call it quits


----------



## abbe

comon i need to use my new xls


----------



## PORTER 05

Enough with waiting on the snow this is a joke , hauling dirt all day tomorrow , mounting the chip box back on the dump truck on Monday and starting our tree jobs.payup


----------



## mjlawncare

went out and had some fun in the snow for a few days since nothings going on around here was nice to see some snow


----------



## camaro 77

mjlawncare;1405925 said:


> went out and had some fun in the snow for a few days since nothings going on around here was nice to see some snow


where did you go sledding we where in pittsburg N.H last weekend not much snow there yet


----------



## mjlawncare

camaro 77;1405958 said:


> where did you go sledding we where in pittsburg N.H last weekend not much snow there yet


i was in old forge ny there was 8-12 inchs if not more in some spots depending where ya went


----------



## WingPlow

heres a little something for all you guys jonesing for snow....


----------



## KartAnimal29

BillyRgn;1405846 said:


> Don't forget some said last winter was a flop then we got one of the worst winters in history, the snow last year basically fell in a month, who's to say we don't end up with the same situation only this year it might be February that we get slammed. Way to early to call it quits


100% correct.Big changes are on the way boys.


----------



## ss502gmc

Still nothing in the 10 day grrrrrr


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1406452 said:


> 100% correct.Big changes are on the way boys.


I hope you're right. I am ready for some snow. Any time now would be fine.


----------



## atvriderinmass

Thank God i have a full time job. Feel bad for some of you guys that need it to pay the bills. Hope everyone is making it through ok. I'm sure we are gonna get hit sooner or later.


----------



## cpmi

I love reading this thread-everytime I see someone post about how it needs to snow it takes me back to last year when a lot of people were crying "no more snow-make it stop". :laughing:

Last season was rough but profitable and I to would like to see some snow to put some equipment to work that is just sitting but you have to take the good years with the bad years especially in this business.


----------



## nighthawk117

Love to read this thread, so I will add a bit to it. Things that I saw today, on Jan. 7 th , a convertible Porsche ( with the top down ) , two can-am spiders rode by, a half dozen Harley's , truck towing a bass boat ( not winterized and rods in the holders) , a guy hand raking his front yard into piles, a few people out washing their cars and some people out riding bicycles. Maybe some of you guys just really need something else to do other than watch the weather people rolling the dice on tv, take a look back at the weather as it unfolded beginning last January, and into the spring, summer and fall. Let's see.......heavy snow, torrential down pours , floods, tornados, earthquake, scalding heat, dry conditions after that, fall ? Did it even happen, guys doing fall clean ups the week before Christmas because of a blizzard on Halloween . Did you really think this was going to be an " average " winter ?


----------



## lawn king

I would have been out riding my trek today in 62 degrees, but i had to re-deck my trailer!


----------



## Maleko

I'm ready to put my summer tires back on.. Might as well save the winter tires....
This is nuts....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

lol i had someone call me yesterday to do a fall clean-up on his property, Was 50 degrees today so i banged it out this afternoon.


----------



## AC2717

had another dream about snow last night. i just want one storm a week


----------



## JTK324

Well I have to say I dont remembr the last time I was able to leave the boat in the water this long, I actually took a ride to newport yesterday and got lunch then came home what a perfect day... But with that being said it can start snowing any time now.


----------



## lawn king

*new pusher*

I was close to pulling the trigger on a brand new snow pusher for my machine in november. I thought i would wait for a big storm as the dealer has them in stock, man am i glad i waited!


----------



## MrPLow2011

Anyone else notice that the geese are finally flying south? Never really pay much attention to it. But this week I have seen tons of them flying by


----------



## abbe

JTK324;1407399 said:


> Well I have to say I dont remembr the last time I was able to leave the boat in the water this long, I actually took a ride to newport yesterday and got lunch then came home what a perfect day... But with that being said it can start snowing any time now.


What kind of boat do you have? are you sure your covered for insurance this late lol?


----------



## PORTER 05

i hate winter and plowing , 1st there is no snow and then went out tonight to start the diesel and it won't start yippie no snow and still broken trucks, fml!


----------



## dieselguy5245

Well I was looking at the weather for the 14th and on and its nothing above 30's so maybe that's a sign for good things to come


----------



## fishinRI13

abbe;1407648 said:


> What kind of boat do you have? are you sure your covered for insurance this late lol?


Why wouldnt it be? haha I know my boat is sitting behind my house winterized and it is still insured, never know when something may fall out of the sky and i will need to put a claim in haha


----------



## fordtruck661

I saw a Guy mowing his lawn today :laughing::laughing::laughing: But really I need it to snow soon cash is starting to get really low with the lack of snow.


----------



## abbe

fishinRI13;1407961 said:


> Why wouldnt it be? haha I know my boat is sitting behind my house winterized and it is still insured, never know when something may fall out of the sky and i will need to put a claim in haha


Alot of policies only cover boats in the saltwater until december 1st. Doesnt mean they arent covered out of the water, just if it sinks in at the dock on december 5th due to a gale, they wont cover it lol


----------



## redsoxfan

Good news. Noreaster on Thursday, bad news all rain ........


----------



## ss502gmc

If any one is interested I will be installing squeegies on all sizes and makes of plows! Atleast then we can push some water around on Thursday... Lol


----------



## AC2717

i am putting fans around the area to make the air colder, to make it into snow


----------



## fishinRI13

abbe;1408216 said:


> Alot of policies only cover boats in the saltwater until december 1st. Doesnt mean they arent covered out of the water, just if it sinks in at the dock on december 5th due to a gale, they wont cover it lol


See thats why i got a freshwater boat, much easier! hahaha


----------



## fordtruck661

Looks like winter is on the way!! I hope this guy is right :yow!::yow!:

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...to-really-kick-in/60029#.TwsK9VOUyMI.facebook


----------



## ss502gmc

fordtruck661;1408618 said:


> Looks like winter is on the way!! I hope this guy is right :yow!::yow!:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...to-really-kick-in/60029#.TwsK9VOUyMI.facebook


I hope he is right too but im not holding my breath anytime soon.


----------



## mansf123

thursday storm is trending colder


----------



## fishinRI13

mansf123;1408973 said:


> thursday storm is trending colder


I have tickets 20 rows from the glass to see the bruins play montreal thursday night, of course its trending colder


----------



## KartAnimal29

The Latest GFS has it going West Now, The Warmer Side. Just going to have to wait and see what happens but I really wouldn't look to this storm for anything. Like I said last week we need to look around the 14th. The NAO still hasn't gone Negative, the AO is still Positive.


----------



## jhall22guitar

I WANT SOME SNOW!!!!!!!!!! (Southern MA)


----------



## USMCMP5811

jhall22guitar;1409322 said:


> I WANT SOME SNOW!!!!!!!!!! (Southern MA)


It's now snowing in the Roxbury / Dorchester / Murderpan area and sticking to the parkinglots / secondary roads.........


----------



## Fisher II

.....heading out for 1st sanding run 2012!!


----------



## ss502gmc

Got about a 1/2" on the ground here in Bridgewater. The town was out salting and maybe i should have to but didnt. Looks like the storm for Thursday maybe changing. NH looks to get plowable snow and maybe north of Boston? I hope it keeps trending southward as it would be a nice change for us.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Just got in from a salt run... good thing we got this little storm I need to make some adjustments to routes and I snapped a chain on a spreader...


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looks like Wed/Thrus Storm might be a messy one.This one is going to come down to how fast the Warm Air moves in on the Cold Air.


----------



## ss502gmc

Im starting to think this storm should be watched carefully, seems like it could be one of those surprise hits when everyone caught off guard and unprepared.


----------



## FisheRam

What was that white fluffy stuff on the ground this morning? Wierd


----------



## AC2717

yeah I am thinking I should hook up tomorrow afternoon and be ready just in case


----------



## FisheRam

Local news is still thinking mid 40s and rain. But I did notice NECN is starting to think a little colder now. Can't hurt to be prepared


----------



## Santry426

Flurries wed night, Looks like all rain event thursday. Maybe snow for NH..


----------



## H20-32

*Snow !!*

We got about 1-2" this morning. State was out salting, lots or crazy driver on rt3 lots of accidents. Alot of commerical properties sanded and 6 commercial properties plowed heading up rte 53 into hanover. Glad some people got some work. The state had trucks cleaning the leftside and breakdown lanes on rt3, kingston south.


----------



## ss502gmc

H20-32;1409679 said:


> We got about 1-2" this morning. State was out salting, lots or crazy driver on rt3 lots of accidents. Alot of commerical properties sanded and 6 commercial properties plowed heading up rte 53 into hanover. Glad some people got some work. The state had trucks cleaning the leftside and breakdown lanes on rt3, kingston south.


Funny you mention that, i just came home from Hanover and noticed all the little snow banks everywhere and in Middleboro too where I also plow. I dont typically stay up all night to watch the sky when snow isnt in the forecast but maybe i should? Nobody complained to me for not sanding or plowing but sure would have been nice to make a few bucks. I need a few hours notice to switch from car hauling mode to snow mode but I will be keeping Thursday open just in case!


----------



## PORTER 05

thursday's a bust , up north is getting a lot but looks like mass south = all rain , then nothing for a few days.


----------



## cpmi

PORTER 05;1409909 said:


> thursday's a bust , up north is getting a lot but looks like mass south = all rain , then nothing for a few days.


Ya local weather guessers are already back pedaling from there forecast this morning. Went from" expect treacherous conditions" to possible sleet mixing with rain-no accumulation/icing.


----------



## ss502gmc

cpmi;1409917 said:


> Ya local weather guessers are already back pedaling from there forecast this morning. Went from" expect treacherous conditions" to possible sleet mixing with rain-no accumulation/icing.


No surprise right?


----------



## mansf123

nice little suprise this morning but to tell you the truth those sneak events are nothing but headaches. I like to have time to prepare and get everything in order. still not ready to write of thursday morning yet. i dont trust anything the mets say.


----------



## HEMIGUY09

Don't know what is up for Wed. night into Thurs. morn. just got winter storm watch for Worcester county for late Wed. night into Thurs. morning 2-5" should I hook up wed. afternoon and load up salt-sand? this year has been so many false alarms. I think i feel shell shocked and don't believe the forcasts anymore.


----------



## gtmustang00

4-8 for Hollis for Wednesday and Thursday according to weather.com.


----------



## cpmi

ss502gmc;1409956 said:


> No surprise right?


Unfortunately no-not at all !


----------



## lawn king

Tomorrow starts the fourth week of winter, be nice if winter could show up sometime soon?


----------



## AC2717

yeah I am in the slushy mess to all rain
YAY me


----------



## SnowPro93

If I hook all the plows up and put the sander on and have to wake up every hour from 3-7am for nothing again I might go on a met killing rampage. It's crazy how I've done more work this season so far when they forecast nothing than when they say its going to actually do something...


----------



## WeatherWorks

Still looking good for January 21st through the first week in February. Solar activity is continuing to decrease and we are still moving toward a negative arctic oscillation.

http://weatherworksinc.com/blog/hold-on-winters-not-over


----------



## rjfetz1

WeatherWorks;1410670 said:


> Still looking good for January 21st through the first week in February. Solar activity is continuing to decrease and we are still moving toward a negative arctic oscillation.
> 
> http://weatherworksinc.com/blog/hold-on-winters-not-over


I think not.......up for debate.....

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/anderson/long-range-computer-model-forecast-update-1/59941

and.....

http://ryanhanrahan.wordpress.com/

granted we may get a storm or 2 , but it returns to warmer after. So winter will be short lived.


----------



## FisheRam

Lack of coffee and snow, haha exactly


----------



## JCPM

Conflicting reports in CT for tonight.....


----------



## FisheRam

I don't think it's cold enough for anything to happen. It's mild out there right now, and this storm is also bringing alot of warmth up with it


----------



## NAHA

the fisher page reposted this on face space

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Northeast-Weather/203465999669719#!/photo.php?fbid=357123824303935&set=a.204180929598226.61750.203465999669719&type=1&theater


----------



## rjfetz1

NAHA;1410910 said:


> the fisher page reposted this on face space
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Northeast-Weather/203465999669719#!/photo.php?fbid=357123824303935&set=a.204180929598226.61750.203465999669719&type=1&theater


That's a nice map!


----------



## fordtruck661

Im seeing some people driving around with plows on..... making me think if I should out mine on. maybe if I dont put it on it will snow

looks like maybe 6" on the 19...but way to early to know yet


----------



## mansf123

i think we have another dissapointing rain storm here. what a suck winter......im beginning to think winter might be a no show.


----------



## ss502gmc

mansf123;1411047 said:


> i think we have another dissapointing rain storm here. what a suck winter......im beginning to think winter might be a no show.


+1 to that! Im not even digging my plow out till theres snow falling


----------



## atvriderinmass

I have a meeting for work at 8am then i have to work till midnight. Get your plows on and get ready im sure it's gonna happen! That is just my luck. ;(


----------



## redsoxfan

ss502gmc;1411094 said:


> +1 to that! Im not even digging my plow out till theres snow falling


Have to agree not wasting my time pulling the out the plow. It's supposed to be 43 by the end of the storm. Any snow will just melt or get washed away


----------



## ss502gmc

Weren't the weather guessers saying just a couple days ago that the temps were supposed to drop after the storm? And that Friday was supposed to be cold with a clipper system coming through that could bring some snow? Now channel 7 is saying ahead of the cold front Friday its gonna shoot up to the mid 50's!!!?? With thunderstorms???? I could be wrong but i was certain thats what i heard a couple days ago. It amazes me that they collect paychecks every week. I think i need to rethink my business ventures and be a weatherman. I been pulling my hair out trying to make sure im available if it snows or ices up after the rain or I atleast need a couple hours to switch to plowing/sanding mode from car hauling mode. The worst is having to load the yard of salt and 1/2 yard of sand in my truck by shovel then cover it to keep it dry then hook up the spreader then the plow and then hope everything works right. Only to get nothing but rain and then the "oops" by the weather guy forgot to mention the flash freeze after the rain departs. I had that happen a few times. I hate only having 1 truck sometimes. Last year was great though because we had so much snow that I never had to changeover from snow mode. Ok i think im done venting now LOL...


----------



## cpmi

All rain here-not a flake to be found other than the weather guessers!


----------



## theholycow

Plenty of snow near Worcester. Oddly enough, not plenty of plows and definitely not plenty of salt..the roads were awful.


----------



## AC2717

Well riddle me this:
THey are saying a low pressure that is pounding Chicago with Snow is on its way to us, but is only bringing cold air right behind it, the start of the AO turning negative, but why with the change, which is happeneing this weekend, is no storm coming with it

aarrggghhhh


----------



## rjfetz1

ss502gmc;1408327 said:


> If any one is interested I will be installing squeegies on all sizes and makes of plows! Atleast then we can push some water around on Thursday... Lol


Sign me up please? Nice slushy, heavy mess here, squeegies will do the job better than a plow...


----------



## Nearbywork

*All rain on the south shore*

Nothing but rain here in Weymouth, MA.

Southern NH is getting it pretty good.


----------



## AC2717

anyone have any pictures of the snow, so I can dream


----------



## Nearbywork

*Anyone chase storms?*

Curious, do any of you travel to where the snow is, when it's only raining in your area? A few people have told me they'll drive to Western MA or NH from the Cape/South Shore area.


----------



## jmac5058

Not a single flake in Braintree,havent seen one since October.


----------



## theholycow

AC2717;1412240 said:


> anyone have any pictures of the snow, so I can dream


Near Worcester today:


----------



## theholycow

Nearbywork;1412249 said:


> Curious, do any of you travel to where the snow is, when it's only raining in your area? A few people have told me they'll drive to Western MA or NH from the Cape/South Shore area.


My commute was like that today...the photo in my last post is what half of my commute looked like, the other half being entirely rain.


----------



## snopushin ford

we got about 5 inches in princeton ma. i got to plow my whole route with my new 9'2"VXT yahoo!!


----------



## fordtruck661

In Burlington There was about 2" in the center of town but where I live there was only a little slush this morning noting know


----------



## AC2717

theholycow;1412255 said:


> Near Worcester today:


That is a Big Ol' Buick Hood. I would say a La Sabre from the early to mid 90's??


----------



## A&J Landscaping

4,493 miles and 13 hrs to drive to Anchorage Alaska lets go.


----------



## SnowPro93

got about 3.5" of sh** slop here


----------



## mansf123

maybe something tuesday but not even paying much attention to it. it was depressing watching videos of guys plowing up north today.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Plowed about 2 inches of wet slop didn't think i was going to have to plow but i did. Took a few pics wil post them up in the strom section in a bit.


----------



## unhcp

we got about 6 inches up in here in nh, was coming down a good clip for a while


----------



## nepatsfan

unhcp;1412614 said:


> we got about 6 inches up in here in nh, was coming down a good clip for a while


There is a reason we didn't include nh in this so you guys wouldn't rub it in when you get 6 inches and we get all rain


----------



## Nearbywork

unhcp;1412614 said:


> we got about 6 inches up in here in nh, was coming down a good clip for a while


UNHCP, how far west do you go? (I'm from Amherst originally.)


----------



## GSullivan

Not looking so great here on the Cape. I'm still hoping to have a somewhat decent season.....


----------



## MrPLow2011

Weather channel showing snow on 1/21 and 1/22. Probably just snow showers.


----------



## unhcp

Nearbywork;1412702 said:


> UNHCP, how far west do you go? (I'm from Amherst originally.)


I stick on to the seacoast, don't go west at all.


----------



## FisheRam

Another 50 Degree day in January...I'm surprised we havn't seen any palm trees start sprouting up anywhere


----------



## AC2717

This is BS! I call BS on Mother Nature, stop Messing with us, some of us will start jumping


----------



## PORTER 05

ya i have given up on this winter 55F here at 1PM south wind at 45mph , mud everywhere. To top it off just lost 4 accounts all next to each other in our service area to a guy that I was told from the home owners that he is doing it for less than 1/2 of what we are doing it for , wtf , so much for customer loyalty , one of these houses we have been doing for 8-9 years , best part is that each house is well worth 2 million dollars + prob 3 mill so not like they don't have any money.wtf


----------



## lawn king

Its 53 degrees here in abington this afternoon? What happend to the drastic mid january weather change everyone was talking about?


----------



## theholycow

PORTER 05;1413418 said:


> best part is that each house is well worth 2 million dollars + prob 3 mill so not like they don't have any money.wtf


There's a pretty good chance they're struggling to make their payments and can't get out without a foreclosure...lots of folks in that boat for the past couple years.


----------



## rjfetz1

lawn king;1413424 said:


> Its 53 degrees here in abington this afternoon? What happend to the drastic mid january weather change everyone was talking about?


Kartanimal29 has been predicting something brewing around the 14th. We just have to be patient.


----------



## HEMIGUY09

*This season is a bust so far...*

No plowable snow in Upton yesterday....just about 1/2 inch of slop, did get salt run in for a few accounts that wanted salt, and a few residentials called this morning for salt..afraid it was going to free up later. Have never been so happy to do a few salt applications...hope we get a real Snowstorm soon. I have brand new plow and have not even used it yet.


----------



## BillyRgn

PORTER 05;1413418 said:


> ya i have given up on this winter 55F here at 1PM south wind at 45mph , mud everywhere. To top it off just lost 4 accounts all next to each other in our service area to a guy that I was told from the home owners that he is doing it for less than 1/2 of what we are doing it for , wtf , so much for customer loyalty , one of these houses we have been doing for 8-9 years , best part is that each house is well worth 2 million dollars + prob 3 mill so not like they don't have any money.wtf


You would think that but a lot of those people are so in debt from over extending them selves so they could brag to there friends and look flashy, a couple years ago I had a lady screeming at me because I was trying to collect on a past due lawn mowing bill, the bill was about five hundred, the answer she gave me was that she had a 25 thousand dollar property tax bill due and had no money so I was supposed to lower my prices and wait untill she was ready to pay me. Long story short there are a lot of people in big houses that drive nice cars that are way overextended and are losing cars and houses just like the middle class. Do I feel sorry for someone who makes 750,000 a year and loses there house because they try and live like they make 2 million a year, no way


----------



## WingPlow

PORTER 05;1413418 said:


> ya i have given up on this winter 55F here at 1PM south wind at 45mph , mud everywhere. To top it off just lost 4 accounts all next to each other in our service area to a guy that I was told from the home owners that he is doing it for less than 1/2 of what we are doing it for , wtf , so much for customer loyalty , one of these houses we have been doing for 8-9 years , best part is that each house is well worth 2 million dollars + prob 3 mill so not like they don't have any money.wtf


maybe they got to that point in life by not throwing their money away when they
could get the same service cheaper....


----------



## nepatsfan

PORTER 05;1413418 said:


> ya i have given up on this winter 55F here at 1PM south wind at 45mph , mud everywhere. To top it off just lost 4 accounts all next to each other in our service area to a guy that I was told from the home owners that he is doing it for less than 1/2 of what we are doing it for , wtf , so much for customer loyalty , one of these houses we have been doing for 8-9 years , best part is that each house is well worth 2 million dollars + prob 3 mill so not like they don't have any money.wtf


What does it matter anyway? On a per push it could be a million bucks a push...doesn't mean much when it doesn't snow.


----------



## PORTER 05

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/gloucester-ma/01930/january-weather/329329

lol


----------



## Santry426

almost 50's on that map and the on the 27th i'll take that


----------



## FordFisherman

Its probably going to snow in April. It amazes me how the "professional" weather community with all their technology can't even come close to forecasting the long range. Hope for the best but prepare for the worst is all we can do


----------



## nepatsfan

WeatherWorks;1410670 said:


> Still looking good for January 21st through the first week in February. Solar activity is continuing to decrease and we are still moving toward a negative arctic oscillation.
> 
> http://weatherworksinc.com/blog/hold-on-winters-not-over


Your pinpoint accuracy makes me want to subscribe. Throw enough sh$t against a wall and something will stick. I honestly don't get the point of meteorolists, they never get anything right until it's already happened. I know it's educated guesses based on data but you aren't even close.


----------



## JTK324

I just saw this online from a news story last night this makes me think we arent going to see any snow
http://www2.turnto10.com/news/2012/jan/13/1/snow-budgets-55370-vi-36740/?role=&s_onclick_0=function onclick(){sc_trackAction(this,'today_wxapp_merch_news',null);}


----------



## rjfetz1

nepatsfan;1414148 said:


> Your pinpoint accuracy makes me want to subscribe. Throw enough sh$t against a wall and something will stick. I honestly don't get the point of meteorolists, they never get anything right until it's already happened. I know it's educated guesses based on data but you aren't even close.


what ^^^ said.:salute:


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1413434 said:


> Kartanimal29 has been predicting something brewing around the 14th. We just have to be patient.


Nothing now. I'm really starting to get sick of it getting cold , then when a front comes up it's warm and it rains. The pattern we are stuck in sucks, warm then cold, warm then cold. It looks like Alaska is sucking all the energy out of the East Coast.The European monthly climate models come out tomorrow. I'm going to start crying if it says warm for next month.Looks like the next shot at some Precipitation, notice I didn't say Snow , is around the 22nd 23rd. The NAO is still Positive so don't look for any Snow any time soon. There are a few of the big Mets that are saying February is going to be a like January last year, but as of now I don't see that happening. I think Winter is a bust. I'm going to start advertising for Lawn Mowing instead of Plowing


----------



## Mysticlandscape

KartAnimal29;1414212 said:


> Nothing now. I'm really starting to get sick of it getting cold , then when a front comes up it's warm and it rains. The pattern we are stuck in sucks, warm then cold, warm then cold. It looks like Alaska is sucking all the energy out of the West Coast.The European monthly climate models come out tomorrow. I'm going to start crying if it says warm for next month.Looks like the next shot at some Precipitation, notice I didn't say Snow , is around the 22nd 23rd. The NAO is still Positive so don't look for any Snow any time soon. There are a few of the big Mets that are saying February is going to be a like January last year, but as of now I don't see that happening. I think Winter is a bust. I'm going to start advertising for Lawn Mowing instead of Plowing


Just got a call about mowing this morning....


----------



## mansf123

This is just getting old very old


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we got 4 inches in lunenburg ma and a lot of ice friday morning


----------



## KartAnimal29

Well more bad news. I was looking around on the forums again and seen a few people mentioning a warm up around the 20th thru the 28th and maybe even longer.


----------



## rjfetz1

Anyone looking for a truck?, plow?, sander? with global warming i just don't need one any more.
snowblower?, shovels, 15lb coffee?


----------



## NAHA

Any one have a big parkn lot we can truck some snow in and play around a little, make. Sure everything still works


----------



## redsoxfan

KartAnimal29;1414336 said:


> Well more bad news. I was looking around on the forums again and seen a few people mentioning a warm up around the 20th thru the 28th and maybe even longer.


The way this season is going doesnt surprise me. Stick a fork in this winter. Always next year .....


----------



## KartAnimal29

redsoxfan;1414453 said:


> The way this season is going doesnt surprise me. Stick a fork in this winter. Always next year .....


Yup Yup I thing you might be right.


----------



## Nearbywork

There's still plenty of Winter ahead, even though it's hard to imagine right now.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Nearbywork;1414491 said:


> There's still plenty of Winter ahead, even though it's hard to imagine right now.


Man i hope your right.


----------



## ss502gmc

Im trying to be positive but its getting harder everyday! Just think if newtons law was true for the weather "For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction." Cold instead of warm and snow instead of rain!! It could happen!!!! But i doubt it this year just sucks the big one....


----------



## rjfetz1

ss502gmc;1414703 said:


> Just think if newtons law was true for the weather "For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction."


Lets hope newtons law does'nt hold true- when March/April come and the temp. should be going up.....yeah, that's when we will see snow, lots of heavy wet snow when we want spring when we gave up on winter and put things away..


----------



## AC2717

at least the Pats gave the broncos a whopping Yeah buddy

maybe that is why we are not getting, snow, Jesus is mad and told mother nature to take our snow away


----------



## nor'easter1

My opinion it's a bust. I have been following for years a "meteorologist" on accu weather and good god he goes from it's over Arctic tundra to the next day no change warm coming for long term. 90" last season, micro burst storms summer, hurricane/tropical storm, and Halloween massacre. Looking at that common sense would say huge ice storm is all that is missing and those plain out suck.... I pushed some "slush" Thursday morning and have to say it was not a real satisfying activity. The good news no wear and tear on men or machines and customers hopefully won't be going out to bid next season cause they have spent nothing this season.


----------



## timmy1

Moral of the story is...

You can count on Spring clean up's, Summer grass growing, And Fall leaves falling.

But you can't count on winter snow.


----------



## lawn king

No hunting,no fishing,no nothing,go home!


----------



## fishinRI13

lawn king;1415847 said:


> No hunting,no fishing,no nothing,go home!


its still bow season in RI, just got number 4 yesterday


----------



## timmy1

I've got an idea.

Since tomorrow is a Hollerday...

Let's all go out and take our plows off. Maybe dismantle something major on our trucks.

That should make for some snow.


----------



## gtmustang00

All you guys complaining. You didn't budget for no snow?!


----------



## KartAnimal29

The European Model run comes out with a Long Range outlook and it came out today. This is what one of the guys I follow said: The Euro monthlies are out and it shows no pattern change at all for February and March. It shows warmers than average temps for a lot of the U.S with transient shots of cold air ( just like the pattern that we are in now ) #$%*%$#%#*%(


----------



## fishinRI13

heard some snow tomorrow night for parts of New Hampshire, including southern new hampshire eventually changing to rain on tuesday. Then the possibility for a clipper thursday night. We could get lucky, you never know


----------



## RepoMan1968

timmy1;1415858 said:


> I've got an idea.
> 
> Since tomorrow is a Hollerday...
> 
> Let's all go out and take our plows off. Maybe dismantle something major on our trucks.
> 
> That should make for some snow.


best idea i heard yet . murphys law:laughing:


----------



## gtmustang00

fishinRI13;1415932 said:


> heard some snow tomorrow night for parts of New Hampshire, including southern new hampshire eventually changing to rain on tuesday. Then the possibility for a clipper thursday night. We could get lucky, you never know


Ya. Maybe enough for commercial.


----------



## timmy1

Saturdays Ecmwf shows a southern stream
shortwave w/ a coastal low bringing a period of snow to the
Area. Gfs shows a stronger Northern stream w/ less QPF.


----------



## AC2717

english timmy?


----------



## quigleysiding

Does that mean snow ?


----------



## JLsDmax

timmy1;1416403 said:


> Saturdays Ecmwf shows a southern stream
> shortwave w/ a coastal low bringing a period of snow to the
> Area. Gfs shows a stronger Northern stream w/ less QPF.


i think it means that we might have snow, but probably not, and if it does happen it will be 65 degrees before noontime that day. so you better be up when the snow starts.


----------



## FisheRam

Saturday I'm at the Bruins game all day, and Sunday I'm at the wine expo for my wife's birthday. If it's ever going to finally hit us this will be the weekend. At least for Boston and North Shore.


----------



## LR3

FisheRam;1416597 said:


> Saturday I'm at the Bruins game all day, and Sunday I'm at the wine expo for my wife's birthday..


 That's probably the best snow prediction yet. I'm putting the plows on now.


----------



## WingPlow

looking like a little bit of stuff for some of us tonight into tomorrow

couple inches of snow and sleet and maybe some freezing rain


----------



## LR3

WingPlow;1416633 said:


> looking like a little bit of stuff for some of us tonight into tomorrow
> 
> couple inches of snow and sleet and maybe some freezing rain


 I have a little rain in Groton. Where about are you?


----------



## Ziob34

think we'll get anything in connecticut tonight.....maybe enough for a sanding in the morning?


----------



## redsoxfan

This is one crazy winter needs to make up its mind if it's gonna warm up then warm up enough so I can golf at least .....


----------



## mansf123

Hoping for a salt run tonight. maybe the first push of the season thursday night?


----------



## cpmi

"Suppose" to start as snow/sleet here around 10-little to no accumulation. Then quick warm up so all precip will be rain by 3 am. Also nothing here for Thursday pm. Nothing but rain in the long range.


----------



## southshoreplow

What are you seeing for Thursday? I haven't seen or heard a thing


----------



## Santry426

Thursday sunny and 50!


----------



## LR3

Possible inch here Thursday.


----------



## wolfmobile8

only map ive found for tomorrow's storm and it just changed form 1 inch this morning to 1-3. Might put the plow on. seems like it's going to be a repeat of last week.


----------



## Maleko

Gonna head out around 10 tonight and pre-salt. what ever comes hopefully the salt down will prevent it from sticking. Will head out early am to see if its still freezing.

Supposed to get wintery mix and ice then change to rain by 9am or so.
The salt yard was pretty busy this afternoon.. Everyone getting excited i think. Ha....


----------



## mansf123

I like how tonight is looking. I think we are going to get a good burst of snow. Maybe some more snow at the end of the week:redbounce


----------



## eric02038

Nothing like pushing around a dusting...gues it's better than rain


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Hopefully we can get a salt run in.


----------



## LR3

Says nothing along the coast. Too warm to freeze and certainly no snow.


----------



## uniquechev

just watched the weather and they say 1-3 with sleet after . I'm hoping and praying !!! this winter doesn’t look promising. with the way the temps are i'll be doing spring clean ups at the end of February :realmad:


----------



## ss502gmc

Think I might put the spreaer on later on tonight and load up. It better not be for nothing or ill flip out, i hope these temps hold to sunrise atleast but i doubt it.


----------



## fordtruck661

Im just not going to get ready at all......we should get 6" then. I going to give my lucky snow globe a shake also


----------



## MrPLow2011

Umm the 1-3 is a stretch. They said that too. More like 1-2 And south of Boston wont get enough to plow mostly a snow event


----------



## dooleycorp

going to salt tonight and see what happens


----------



## ADMSWELDING

fordtruck661;1417141 said:


> Im just not going to get ready at all......we should get 6" then. I going to give my lucky snow globe a shake also


I ,m thinking the same don,t hookup either of the 2 trucks and we will get something to plow.Thumbs Up


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Snows coming down in Southbury, almost a half inch on the ground.


----------



## BillyRgn

Snowing pretty good in northern hamden


----------



## Salty dog

Coastal Ct gettin flurries right now , 1st snow I've seen since OctoberThumbs Up


----------



## wolfmobile8

plow is on bring on the snow. payup


----------



## jhall22guitar

No snow in the Taunton/Mansfield/Norton, MA area -__- great...


----------



## LR3

Keep us posted boys! Good luck out there and be safe.


----------



## ss502gmc

jhall22guitar;1417446 said:


> No snow in the Taunton/Mansfield/Norton, MA area -__- great...


Im in Bridgewater and saw some flurries coming down in the deck light. Its 35deg out now so im not liking it much and the temp has jumped 10 deg in 2 1/2 hrs not good! But the ground is still really cold which is making wonder if i should load up the sander, but then prob wont need it then have to empty out at 7am to use the truck for work!! Ughhh i hate these scenarios


----------



## mansf123

snowing in mansfield


----------



## TJS

Snowing in FFld on the coast but will turn to rain.


----------



## FisheRam

The grounds looking white in Middleton


----------



## LR3

Anything in Groton?


----------



## Nearbywork

Coming down in Weymouth. Maybe 3/4" so far.


----------



## cpmi

Getting close to an inch here-still coming down pretty good. We'll see what it looks like at 2 am


----------



## atvriderinmass

Ground is covered here in Chelmsford Ma...


----------



## advl66

in wolcott there is almost 2inches on my road..so it seems


----------



## jhall22guitar

Just started to snow a little here (Norton, MA) they say 2" possible, but it might rain tomorrow morning -__-

No sleep tonight, Ill be praying for more snow and no rain all night!


----------



## kylegmc3500

weather ppl just said no more then an inch tonite but theres almost two inches on my deck :laughing: hopefully it stays cold for a few more hours for anothor 2 inches and we can make some money


----------



## jhall22guitar

mansf123;1417502 said:


> snowing in mansfield


You anywhere near Pratt Street or the train station? I got a building I take care of there, wondering how much is on the ground, I may have to go salt it tomorrow morning.


----------



## jhall22guitar

kylegmc3500;1417636 said:


> weather ppl just said no more then an inch tonite but theres almost two inches on my deck :laughing: hopefully it stays cold for a few more hours for anothor 2 inches and we can make some money


They have been wrong before, I'm hoping for a blizzard! Another day off from school would be nice, plus some money!


----------



## quigleysiding

Yeah I got about a 1/2 inch here. Big flakes Good to see snow even if it all changes to rain.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Just woke up roads covered here in stoneham.May go hookup now,still debating.


----------



## kylegmc3500

im in Greene RI snowing hard got 2 inches on the ground and its still cold if its still snowing at 2 im gonna throw plow on and load up the salt and go play


----------



## jhall22guitar

I think we all just want enough snow to make some money on. Im actually surprised none of my towns trucks have come by with anything to put on the roads, normally they freak over 1/4" LOL


----------



## Santry426

Just got called in to hit commercial lots in weymouth. Be lucky to get 4 hours it sounds like


----------



## jhall22guitar

Santry426;1417668 said:


> Just got called in to hit commercial lots in weymouth. Be lucky to get 4 hours it sounds like


Thats better than nothing, just remember at least its a little money. Be safe!


----------



## HEMIGUY09

*finally plowing snow*

About 2 1/2"-3" snow in Upton, just plowed some of my business accounts, seems to be winding down, will head out to do my residentials in a bit...YAY 2" is my trigger.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

got a inch in lunenburg


----------



## Maleko

Got about 1" here. Salted last night and early this morning. Didn't even put my plow on.
Saw about 50% of guys plowing and about 50% just salting.


----------



## AC2717

Got enough here in my work area, Watertown/Belmont, the town did not call us out though
but hey I got to shovel for free - the office and house that is


----------



## BillyRgn

Got about 3in in northern Hamden,ct a little less tward the new haven line, got a push in on everyone, had to do the mad dash I didn't bother setting up all the trucks only had one ready, bed time, having trouble going to sleep with this big smile on my face, hope everyone had a safe night saw a lot of accidents, I herd I95 was shut down for a mva


----------



## mjlawncare

ended up with 2-3 inchs here pushed all our commercials and a handful of resis that called for plowing payup


----------



## dooleycorp

we got around two inches boston we plowed and salted boy it felt good!!!!!!!


----------



## JBMiller616

Got about 2" of wet crap last night, but at least I finally got the new VXT on the ground. This weekend might be a bit more promising. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## wolfmobile8

plowed about 3 inches. got up this morning and there wasn't much at my house. then went over to check my lots and it was a big amount change in snow.


----------



## Maleko

Hoping all this wet will freeze tonight.. So we can get another salting out of it...


----------



## jhall22guitar

I didnt get enough to do anything, probably could have salted but they said not to.


----------



## Tundraplow07

I Want More Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 10elawncare

It snowed?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Got alittle over 2 inches here, Plowed and salted all the commercials and plowed about 6 resi's that called. not too bad i suppose.


----------



## ss502gmc

Did a salt run this morning to treat the skating rinks called parking lots around Brockton and Bridgewater.


----------



## StrongestDad

Plowed2-3 ".All Commercials done. Few residentisls. Had crew 350 in 2 wheel drive. Lost traction on a$$ end up RT 69 headed into prospect at 4 am. Should've had it in 4x4 but was sick of replacing front universals this yr;( left front tire grabbed slush. Pulled me in. Did a 360. Luckily no on comming traffic. Hit the embankment hard with the plow at 35 mph across from the emt resivoir whipped another 180. No damage at all. First accident ever in my life. **** went flying in the cab everywhere. Lol. Put it in neutral started it up threw it in 4x4 and took off. Got to the group home and bam. No plow. (found out two wires came off celluloid near valve body. Thought I destroyed the valve body from impact. So happy I did no damage and easy fix. But I was for sure I was gonna rollthe truck over from the impact God dam. Scary **** right there !!! Switched to the 350 dump ,Got stuck in the traffic from the tractor trailer on 91 ex 19. Waited 20 mins in traffic. Got stuck behind the 3 car pile up on ex 22 until the troopers got there. 30 more mins. Finished the three daycares by 7 am. I was supposed to have them done by 6am. Luckily delay helped and director was stuck in same traffic. . Good run to work out the route for the other crews. I know I need 6 trucks out minimum for all our work. I have 7 trucks but only needed 3 out today without doing residentials. Signed a new gas station contract today Later guys.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

It began as all rain at 10:00 pm and by 11:00 pm we had 2 inches of snow and it was snowing hard we only sent out three trucks and we plowed some of our lots but not all of them because by 5:00 am most of the snow was gone. But i was just happy to get out and plow. Glad to see all you guys got some work out of it.


----------



## mansf123

cant wait for thursday and saturday.......got snow fever


----------



## jhall22guitar

mansf123;1418842 said:


> cant wait for thursday and saturday.......got snow fever


I think we all have snow fever, lets hope Mother Nature dosnt play any stupid tricks!


----------



## dooleycorp

i hpoe this is the start of somthing here in our area


----------



## rjfetz1

We are going to see all our snow for the season this week - next week 40's

Who's seeing what for Sat?? I hear mixed.


----------



## gtmustang00

Wunderground says chance of snow thursday night and saturday for southern nh.


----------



## dooleycorp

anyone know forecast for thurs.


----------



## WeatherWorks

nepatsfan;1414148 said:


> Your pinpoint accuracy makes me want to subscribe. Throw enough sh$t against a wall and something will stick. I honestly don't get the point of meteorolists, they never get anything right until it's already happened. I know it's educated guesses based on data but you aren't even close.


We totally understand where you are coming from, that is why our company exists. When you spend your life relying on TV weather or an internet site that uses an algorithm to give you a made up forecast, you lose respect for meteorologists. However; our firm forecasts 24/7 for ConnDOT, over 70 road departments, NFL football teams, and hundreds of snow and ice professionals. The TV weatherman does not call to wake you up at 2am for a rogue snow shower heading toward your sites, but we do. Since 1986 we have made sure our clients get to their sites on time, and that they do not call in their crews and waste money for a media hyped bust of a storm.


----------



## PORTER 05

ya buddy winters here , 2" yesterday , 2" Thur and 3"/6" possible Sat!


----------



## rjfetz1

PORTER 05;1419268 said:


> 3"/6" possible Sat!


Where did u see this? All i heard so far is snow, sleet, rain


----------



## darryl g

Didn't meet my trigger here...so far this season I've plowed one driveway (the October storm). Kind of hard to feed a family on $40!


----------



## dooleycorp

hopefully things will work out thurs and weekend for all of us


----------



## cpmi

Had just about 2 inches-plowed/salted all the commercials and a few driveways. Nice little storm.


----------



## rjfetz1

yea, i plowed everything too, then last night all the snow melted away....


----------



## PORTER 05

NECN yesterday said 3-6 possible - then today mix possible - mid 40's all next week , what ever falls will be gone lol.


----------



## BillyRgn

PORTER 05;1419455 said:


> NECN yesterday said 3-6 possible - then today mix possible - mid 40's all next week , what ever falls will be gone lol.


It is nice though, you get the plowing in and then it warms up enough for you to wash your truck and not freeze your a** off


----------



## AC2717

<--------still awaiting a call LOL, well hopefully tomorrow and Saturday will bring a smile to my face


----------



## timmy1

PORTER 05;1419268 said:


> ya buddy winters here , 2" yesterday , 2" Thur and 3"/6" possible Sat!


3"- 6" Sat or 3/16" ??? hehe

Yes, less than 3" Thurs night and some POPS Saturday.

The Sat rain/snow line is up in the air...Euro and GFS conflict...The Big "H" to the North...With a weak surface "L" to the south.


----------



## southshoreplow

Matt on necn says up to 4 inside 495 area tomorrow night and looking like 3-6 on Saturday. We shall see! Looks like plow is on tomorrow


----------



## nepatsfan

WeatherWorks;1419265 said:


> We totally understand where you are coming from, that is why our company exists. When you spend your life relying on TV weather or an internet site that uses an algorithm to give you a made up forecast, you lose respect for meteorologists. However; our firm forecasts 24/7 for ConnDOT, over 70 road departments, NFL football teams, and hundreds of snow and ice professionals. The TV weatherman does not call to wake you up at 2am for a rogue snow shower heading toward your sites, but we do. Since 1986 we have made sure our clients get to their sites on time, and that they do not call in their crews and waste money for a media hyped bust of a storm.


Sorry.....just a little anxious for snow! I know some companies that use your service and really like it. I hate snow but I guess I hate no snow too Thank god for having a few seasonals.


----------



## nepatsfan

We plowed and salted all our commercials monday night. No driveways though. Hopefully we get to do the driveways on one of these storms coming up.


----------



## AlliedMike

Went out monday night into tuesday morning and did all my accounts. looking like a plowable storm tommorowo night and into fri and still uncertain about sat


----------



## eric02038

Looks like tomorrow night could be on. NECN reporting 4" inside 495 and the totals could go up a little!


----------



## AlliedMike

i just saw that 2 lol


----------



## JLsDmax

from the looks of NECN's map looks like i may be in the 4" area. Good thing i put a new motor assembly on my plow.


----------



## mpgall26

JLs, I bet your out 10 times after dark thurs checking the plow...LOL Glad you found that before we get some. I'm hoping the 4" thurs and >4" sat comes true in our area...see you out there, be safe.


----------



## AlliedMike

we better get something like monday night im sick of this no snow crap


----------



## theholycow

My wife's SUV is in the shop and she's got my truck. I'll be driving the 38 miles to work in my old RWD Buick. We are almost certain to get walloped with a foot of snow.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Saturday is looking good north of boston in my area.:bluebounc


----------



## jhall22guitar

Thursday and Saturday lookin good.


----------



## dan6399

They both keep looking better. As long as I get 2" in Kingston, Ma area Ill be a happy camper. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## KartAnimal29

We are looking at 2in Thursday night here in Central CT and up to 6in for Saturday. Ice Storm for Monday from what I have been reading but that's still to far out to tell what's going to happen.


----------



## atvriderinmass

They are saying 4" for Thursday night and 3-6" for Saturday. Woohooooo! Bring it!


----------



## MrPLow2011

atvriderinmass;1420500 said:


> They are saying 4" for Thursday night and 3-6" for Saturday. Woohooooo! Bring it!


Umm 3-6 South of the pike chelmsford is north of Pike


----------



## ss502gmc

1-3 tonight and 3-6 on Sat works for me!


----------



## rjfetz1

ss502gmc;1420556 said:


> 1-3 tonight and 3-6 on Sat works for me!


That sounds good, its whats to follow Sunday nite/Monday that sucks.

Could make an interesting game Sunday. Lets hope ice holds off till after the game.


----------



## atvriderinmass

MrPLow2011;1420516 said:


> Umm 3-6 South of the pike chelmsford is north of Pike


Raining on my parade? I was very happy now not so much..lol . Now it says the whole area is getting 1-3 Thursday night. Hopefully i'll be on the 3" side.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I was in the all rain last night now I'm in the 1-3"


----------



## AC2717

i think we will not know about this one tonight until it happens. Hoping Sunday to be a all day affair would love to get a full day in on it


----------



## 02powerstroke

I'm digging the plow out today because the town likes to send us out if there is school the next day even if we get 2" and its going to melt.


----------



## quigleysiding

We probably won"t get called but I am going to get loaded up anyway. I'm not even sure if it works  Haven't had it on the truck since October :crying:


----------



## mansf123

ready to roll, just a waiting game now.


----------



## AC2717

I am hooking up rigth after work just in case, hey, if not tonight, I will already be ready for Saturday


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looks like Saturdays Storm is more to the South now , Central CT could be looking at up to 8 in. now.


----------



## DFLS

tls22;1332391 said:


> You guys are really in for somthing historic.....probably not going to see this for another 100 years......Hartford-ORH look out.....i would def have some plows ready....also enjoy the tree clean-up aftewards.


You posted this 36 hours before the first flakes fell for the October Nor'easter...

Everything you said was spot on the money.

Congrats!!!

What are your thoughts for this next one?


----------



## dooleycorp

hopefully something tonight and some loader work on sat good luck to all of us


----------



## jmac5058

Mount up boys,tonight we ride!


----------



## abbe

Wtf are you guys seeing. Providence is showing less then one inch


----------



## AC2717

yeah NOAA is showing accumulation of less than 1 inch in the Belmont/Watertown area where I would be dropping the plow?


----------



## Maleko

Screw it if we get an inch I'm scraping.. Last one i just salted. we went from 1 - 3 , now to a dusting to an inch.. It drives me nuts watching the local yokels...
Sat looks much more promising. 3-6. Woohoo...


----------



## eric02038

NECN still saying 4" for inside 495!

has anyone seen a map for Sat?


----------



## timmy1

_ Courtesy of Accuguessing.com_


----------



## timmy1

_This map looks to be a combination of Fri and Sat..._


----------



## NAHA

Dumb plow fell off the dolly, that took an hour, tonight should be a surprise they say inch less well get 3 -4 inches


----------



## theholycow

NAHA;1421144 said:


> Dumb plow fell off the dolly, that took an hour, tonight should be a surprise they say inch less well get 3 -4 inches


Should have bought a smart plow.


----------



## NAHA

Gotta patent a smart plow, or is it a dumb operator


----------



## fordtruck661

Plow is on And ready to go!! Let It Snow, Let Its Snow, Let It Snow :yow!::yow!:


----------



## quigleysiding

State boss called at 3:00 pm told us to be in for 7:00 pm. .That works for me.Thumbs Up


----------



## rlmlandscape

Already got a dusting down here in Wakefield. Im hoping for two inches this way I can go scrape and make some money.


----------



## dooleycorp

channel 4 saying dusting to one inch hit it fast and quick boys


----------



## ss502gmc

Can anyone give me and accurate idea on whats going on tonight for the south shore? Im still on the road on my way home from NH and I keep hearing on the radio 1-3"? Yet ppl on here are saying dustings. Im trying to figure out if i need to dig out plow and load salt. I hate these kinda systems


----------



## mansf123

ss502gmc;1421345 said:


> Can anyone give me and accurate idea on whats going on tonight for the south shore? Im still on the road on my way home from NH and I keep hearing on the radio 1-3"? Yet ppl on here are saying dustings. Im trying to figure out if i need to dig out plow and load salt. I hate these kinda systems


i would get ready to go. we should see atleast an inch.


----------



## JLsDmax

i heard 1-3" for the bridgewater area, i hope thats true. i have a few new accounts i havent even plowed this year and the lot layouts are new to me. 1-3" would be a nice practice before saturday.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Everything is going back and forth, maybe they are tricking us and we will get a blizzard (I WISH)


----------



## mansf123

probly going to head out and presalt our lots soon


----------



## ss502gmc

Looks like some moderate snow is knocking on my door step, going to load salt now and clean the cobb webbs off the plow! I prey for 3" lol All my resi's have a 3" trigger


----------



## dooleycorp

suppose to start after ten and stop at one according to noaa good luck to all


----------



## eric02038

it's a snowing in Franklin! Hopefully we get into the 3" range


----------



## dooleycorp

they says its suposed to be a quick mover,lets get on her


----------



## jhall22guitar

Snowing in Norton/Mansfield i still want a blizzard


----------



## kylegmc3500

got three and a half inches on the ground in greene ri


----------



## 97S104x4

what are you guys hearing for RI for Sat storm? ive been hearing everything from 6" to rain


----------



## jhall22guitar

the snow going through RI is coming straight towards me, hope I end up with the same! haha!


----------



## southshoreplow

Holy #$it I thought they said light snow. Just woke from my nap lol and is a white out


----------



## pkenn

3" here in Franklin as of 11:30.....hmmm when do i want to go out?????


----------



## Chrisxl64

anyone got a report for the Waterbury area of CT?


----------



## BOSSDmax

just want some plow-able snow already!


----------



## KubotaJr

3'' here, i think i may have to go out.


----------



## ss502gmc

Bout 4" + inches here in Bridgewater and sander **** the bed and my 4x4 is grinding wtfff an roads are like ice rinks!!


----------



## jhall22guitar

ss502gmc;1421820 said:


> Bout 4" + inches here in Bridgewater and sander **** the bed and my 4x4 is grinding wtfff an roads are like ice rinks!!


4+ here in Norton and Mansfield, NOT ONE town truck is out yet, cars sliding everywhere.

the worse part is I am 17, so I "cant drive" between 12:30am and 5am. I could probably get away with it, but I wouldn't want to lose the license 2 months before I turn 18! This stinks...


----------



## kriz2ooo

jhall you should check the rules, pretty sure your exempt from that curfew if your "working"


----------



## jhall22guitar

Under 18 and it is illegal to drive at work, although the insurance company and my summer job dont care LOL. If its different then I would like it, but my partner is stuck til 4am at home. Ill get my driveway and walk done at like 4am then hell get here in time to leave for 5


----------



## AlliedMike

just finshed up at 430 and statred at 1030 last night total for North Stonington 3 inches wtf lol o well now we wait till tnoight into sat lol bring it


----------



## Maleko

Just a Dusting here .. Was hoping to get in a scrape, Only sanded... They are saying 4-6 here beginning Early Sat am..


----------



## fordtruck661

I got about 1.5 inches here in burlington. Went and scraped all my driveways anyways. Wish I was more east the news is saying they got 4+ inches over there. But should make it up tomorrow Im in the 6-8" range!!


----------



## rjfetz1

fordtruck661;1422026 said:


> Im in the 6-8" range!!


Ya, me too. I'm curious as why the noaa has dropped the percentage from 90% chance of snow sat. to 80% chance now. Are they that not sure still/? We are less than 24hrs away, shouldn't it be 100%?

This shows Hartford ar 2-4"...

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/city-by-city-impacts-northeast_2012-01-19

Also , now winter weather advisory issued for the coast, winter storm warning for Danbury, nothing inland yet.


----------



## fordtruck661

rjfetz1;1422067 said:


> Ya, me too. I'm curious as why the noaa has dropped the percentage from 90% chance of snow sat. to 80% chance now. Are they that not sure still/? We are less than 24hrs away, shouldn't it be 100%?
> 
> This shows Hartford ar 2-4"...
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/city-by-city-impacts-northeast_2012-01-19


I just looked and its showing 100% for snow on sat. But they are know saying 2-4" but every one is saying something diffrent Im just hoping for the 6-8"

All the really know is that its going to snow Thats about it.


----------



## AC2717

got about 3-4 inches in west roxbury, at work here in Belmont only about 2

Got the plow out last night, and pushed this morning, was great, I was so excited I did 4 complete homes in less than an hour (walks, drives, and pathways)


----------



## rjfetz1

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/okx/stormtotalprecip.php

I think its moving farther south. But 2 -4" is still ok, plowable and powder would be nice.


----------



## dooleycorp

plowed last night only 1.5 in allston hopeful somthing more for sat.


----------



## fordtruck661

Here are a few different maps I have seen that where updated today


----------



## jhall22guitar

Im betting we get clobbered, they thought the last storm would be a dusting, then it hit and they instantly realized it was more. At least here is sounded that way.


----------



## lawn king

We got 3" today in braintree. It looks like a 3-6 event for us tomorrow. Should be a done deal by 5:00. Forecast for tuesday is 50 degrees?


----------



## dooleycorp

i am hearing its a weak system then they have advisorys out do not know what to believe


----------



## rjfetz1

dooleycorp;1422405 said:


> i am hearing its a weak system then they have advisorys out do not know what to believe


It is a weak system....they are clueless as to where the heavier snow will fall.

How come weatherworks is not updating us???


----------



## eric02038

5" to 8" south of the pike tomorrow. Hoping its closer to the 8" mark


----------



## quigleysiding

State wants us in for 3:00 am. Its about time we get to make some snow money this year. I had about given up on snow this year. I hate the daytime storms. Be safe everyone.


----------



## rjfetz1

5:30 weather update all ct. will see 4-8" of nice POWDERThumbs Up. Easier to push and shovel than that 1" slush crap.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

quigleysiding;1422528 said:


> State wants us in for 3:00 am. Its about time we get to make some snow money this year. I had about given up on snow this year. I hate the daytime storms. Be safe everyone.


Hey what garage do you run out off we have are international that runs out of the westerly garage they also want are truck in at 3:00am. I think ill head out with the rest of are trucks around 7:00 am.


----------



## quigleysiding

A&J Landscaping;1422562 said:


> Hey what garage do you run out off we have are international that runs out of the westerly garage they also want are truck in at 3:00am. I think ill head out with the rest of are trucks around 7:00 am.


We work out of Belliville Garage in North Kingstown. We will be in at 3:00 am. I'll take all the hours that they will give us. We got 13 hours out of that slop last night. The trucks didn't work to hard either.


----------



## stg454

We got about 3" in up here in the NE corner. Nice to have a couple of storms in a week. Finally. Although I'm happy it happened now and not a few weeks ago since my truck was down getting a tranny rebuild. Don't think plowing will cover that this year.


----------



## 02powerstroke

yay its going to snow now everyone can stop complaining Thumbs Up


----------



## dooleycorp

i think the storm is pushing more towards southern mass, and R.I and CONN but we all should get a little slice of pie good luck boys


----------



## H20-32

*3-4" today*

Got 5hrs in with trucks today, more to come tomorrow 5-8"


----------



## jhall22guitar

4.5" today and predicted 6-8" tomorrow here in Norton. Should be a good day.


----------



## AC2717

All i know is the city i work in better call us in.


----------



## mansf123

heading out now to pretreat everything.....good luck to everyone.


----------



## LR3

Just returned from pre treating. Flakes are falling in Groton.


----------



## rlmlandscape

Just went out and pre-treated, snow started here around 530.


----------



## rjfetz1

rlmlandscape;1423142 said:


> Just went out and pre-treated, snow started here around 530.


Can someone please explain what pre-treating is? What is the beneift? Cost? Profit? I see towns putting down liquid hours before a storm and it gets covered up after 30 minutes of snow fall. I hear the state say it helps clear the road after the storm is over. Duh, itn't that what salt does? Why do both? Just do a heavier application of salt after its done and save time, gas, materials from this pre-treat?


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1423155 said:


> Can someone please explain what pre-treating is? What is the beneift? Cost? Profit? I see towns putting down liquid hours before a storm and it gets covered up after 30 minutes of snow fall. I hear the state say it helps clear the road after the storm is over. Duh, itn't that what salt does? Why do both? Just do a heavier application of salt after its done and save time, gas, materials from this pre-treat?


You use less material anti icing rather than de icing. The snow doesn't bond to the pavement. It is particularly effective when the ground is real cold. The snow scrapes right up. If you get snow and ice pack on the asphalt it takes a LOT MORE salt to melt it after it forms.


----------



## rjfetz1

nepatsfan;1423160 said:


> You use less material anti icing rather than de icing. The snow doesn't bond to the pavement. It is particularly effective when the ground is real cold. The snow scrapes right up. If you get snow and ice pack on the asphalt it takes a LOT MORE salt to melt it after it forms.


ok, good explanation, but what is the material? pavement & sidewalks?


----------



## AC2717

i am seeing different amount projections across the board for today, normally everyone is in the same ballpark
what are our weather guys here saying


----------



## rjfetz1

AC2717;1423183 said:


> i am seeing different amount projections across the board for today, normally everyone is in the same ballpark
> what are our weather guys here saying


The cape is going to get the most! I'm seeing a general 4" for CT, RI, SE Mass. Watch the radar - the heavier snow is heading towards the CT coast,


----------



## 02powerstroke

rjfetz1;1423189 said:


> The cape is going to get the most!


I'm ok with that.


----------



## dan6399

We have about 2" already on the south shore and its coming down pretty good.


----------



## Fisher II

.....looking at radar....it looks like its going to end sooner then later. Already slowing down in Weymouth!


----------



## Nearbywork

I'd guess about 2" so far in Weymouth. Still going strong.


----------



## dooleycorp

about 2.5 in boston so far been hitting it since 8 am good luck to all the boys out there


----------



## brfootball45

Anyone know a contractor doing snow removal at gillette tonight trying to get my triaxles down there


----------



## darryl g

6 to 7 inches down here on the shore in the Westbrook/Clinton area in CT.. Fairly light but still a good push. Home for dinner than back out for the second half of my route. I did 2 pushes on a few of my priority accounts and the rest are getting 1. We finially got a storm!  Should be home in the early a.m.


----------



## H20-32

*6" today*

Got the trucks in for 6hrs,today. Lets go PATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AC2717

ran for 3 in the city, got the min 4 hours, then hit the 5 houses I did, 
Got called in about 2:30 for the city. IN now after dinner, good quick one


----------



## jhall22guitar

Got a few calls today, 6 inches here in patches of less, for sidewalks. And I just picked up my buddy to plow for me, wish I had him before the storm! Overall good day, hope everyone was safe. GO PATS!


----------



## BOSSDmax

had a solid 8 inches to plow, first time using my new boss v-plow  i may never use a straight blade again haha. this plow is amazing. put in a good 10 hours today. hope everyone made out good and stayed safe


----------



## 02powerstroke

10" here kinda funny weather man said 2-5 with rain lol


----------



## HEMIGUY09

We got roughly 5" in Upton, went out at 12:30 sat afternoon and just got home 52 accounts in my town..need to give up a few, anyone in Upton area want a few accounts let me know...anyway nice and fluffy, but the Hemi said it was averaging 3.9 miles per gallon...UGH. 3 plowable events in 1 week...nice $$$$$$$ as long as everyone pays...


----------



## stg454

We got about 4" here in the ne corner.


----------



## 02powerstroke

so yeah further inspection concludes we have a foot of snow here lol. I wish the weather people would screw up like this more.


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1423167 said:


> ok, good explanation, but what is the material? pavement & sidewalks?


we use straight salt and a bagged non corrosive de-icer. Pavement and sidewalks(depending on site)


----------



## PORTER 05

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/gloucester-ma/01930/january-weather/329329

long range looks bad


----------



## Santry426

Looks fine to me..I'll take the 50's with rain to get rid of all this crap!


----------



## mycirus

02powerstroke;1424130 said:


> so yeah further inspection concludes we have a foot of snow here lol. I wish the weather people would screw up like this more.


Thats about what I got by the Bourne bridge. It was a nice storm and easy plowing. Light and Fluffy.


----------



## quigleysiding

!0 inchs of powder here. Nice storm


----------



## StrongestDad

In Wolcott CT we measured 4.3" but I feel like Cheshire got more like 6". Good storm. No damage. 5 trucks out from 1-5:30pm One truck out from 7 am -11 opening commercials. No salt at all. Not much ice melt either. Right down to pavement. We lost two riteaids due to management companies loosing bids this yr. ( 5 yrs we had them). Drove through and looked like my 12 yr old could've done a better job. Total bs. I'm going in tomorrow to get these back tomorrow. Totally disgusted to see how some companies plow. Blew a brake line on the pickup at 3 pm. Pinched it off. Going to do all new lines tomorrow. All snow blowers are good. Everyones happy. Picked up 6 new accounts yesterday  2 commercial.


----------



## dooleycorp

four inches boston not to bad,anyone hear about thurs.


----------



## Maleko

Looks like we might get ice here in Fairfield county tonight .. Maybe salt in the am...


----------



## BSDeality

need to try to reload salt in the morning i guess. still have a wee bit in the spreader from the other day.


----------



## mansf123

my transmission had a problem last night. I have no power when the truck is in drive,but if i put it in second it goes fine. reverse works fine. the check engine light came on and the overdrive light on the shifter is flashing? Any ideas what this could be? i got a computer reading and it gave me 12 transmission codes.....cant be right?


----------



## darryl g

mansf123;1425328 said:


> my transmission had a problem last night. I have no power when the truck is in drive,but if i put it in second it goes fine. reverse works fine. the check engine light came on and the overdrive light on the shifter is flashing? Any ideas what this could be? i got a computer reading and it gave me 12 transmission codes.....cant be right?


I'm guessing solenoid/coupling problem.


----------



## AC2717

how is the outlook, my truck and plow unit look like a a clump of salt


----------



## mansf123

darryl g;1425367 said:


> I'm guessing solenoid/coupling problem.


is that an easy fix? when i hit the gas when drive is engaged my engine dosnt even rev up so i dont think my tranny is blown.


----------



## theholycow

mansf123;1425328 said:


> my transmission had a problem last night. I have no power when the truck is in drive,but if i put it in second it goes fine. reverse works fine. the check engine light came on and the overdrive light on the shifter is flashing? Any ideas what this could be? i got a computer reading and it gave me 12 transmission codes.....cant be right?


What year/make/model? What are the transmission codes you're getting?


----------



## mansf123

theholycow;1425586 said:


> What year/make/model? What are the transmission codes you're getting?


its an 03 f350. it showed a solanoid,torque converter,bad speed sensor and a bunch more


----------



## theholycow

If you google _2003 F350 P1756 P1741 P1500_ (replacing those example codes with your own) there is a good chance you'll find someone who has already experienced and fixed the same problem.


----------



## mpgall26

Please don't tell me thats it for the season. Warm and wet for the forcasted future. Plowed 3 storms commercial and 2 storms residential. That isn't even worth the trouble of expense and set up. I had a plow issue Saturday where I had to get it up and chain it to get it to the shop and had to use a floor jack since there wasn't even a pile to push against.


----------



## miniwarehousing

I think February will be a monster. We're just in the January thaw that never froze. Have faith. The snow gods will be spreading their wealth come Feb. (I hope)


----------



## backupbuddy

nice easy fluffy snow storms. what a game  GO PATS! lets do it again.


----------



## camaro 77

mansf123;1425607 said:


> its an 03 f350. it showed a solanoid,torque converter,bad speed sensor and a bunch more


prob has a bad valve body/ solenoid pack the trans will go to full line pressure and bang into gears so it will not burn itself up if you shut it off and restart it it will be fine for a min or two and then the same thing will happen how many miles and is this a torque shift transmission


----------



## mansf123

camaro 77;1425965 said:


> prob has a bad valve body/ solenoid pack the trans will go to full line pressure and bang into gears so it will not burn itself up if you shut it off and restart it it will be fine for a min or two and then the same thing will happen how many miles and is this a torque shift transmission


its got 120,000 miles on it and i believe it is a torque shif tranny.


----------



## Maleko

Went out to salt this morning. Had a mist, alot of the lots iced over.. Saw a lot of guys that looked like got a late start scrambling around. The towns were dumping salt like mad here...


----------



## camaro 77

mansf123;1426079 said:


> its got 120,000 miles on it and i believe it is a torque shif tranny.


sound like it need a solenoid pack which is part of the valve body inside the trans pan


----------



## 02powerstroke

saw this on CL http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/mcd/2814410963.html


----------



## Santry426

3:45 am and it's 53 out! My yard is a sloppy mess!


----------



## ss502gmc

So much for bringing the kids sledding this weekend!!! Where did all the snow go? This winter blows. I guess i wont be using my new ice traps anytime this year either. So much for the NAO going Neg huh??? Lies lies and more Lies!


----------



## rjfetz1

ss502gmc;1426928 said:


> So much for the NAO going Neg huh??? Lies lies and more Lies!


They get paid good $$ to be right 50% of the time It's not their fault...ya, right!


----------



## AC2717

We went sledding in full on Patriots gear on Sunday late morning till about 12:30-1
great conditions for sledding.

Ok heard some rumblings for Saturday night into Sunday. Anyone else????


----------



## darryl g

The 7 inches of snow I had is all but melted. I just know I'm going to get a customer or two ask why I plowed if the snow was going to be gone in 3 days...especially since I'm billing it out as a push and a half. 

Eyes are on Sunday...too soon to call it but it's a possible plowable storm.


----------



## theholycow

ss502gmc;1426928 said:


> So much for bringing the kids sledding this weekend!!! Where did all the snow go? This winter blows. I guess i wont be using my new ice traps anytime this year either. So much for the NAO going Neg huh??? Lies lies and more Lies!


Mud sledding!


----------



## quigleysiding

darryl g;1426998 said:


> The 7 inches of snow I had is all but melted. I just know I'm going to get a customer or two ask why I plowed if the snow was going to be gone in 3 days...especially since I'm billing it out as a push and a half.
> 
> Eyes are on Sunday...too soon to call it but it's a possible plowable storm.


Ya I think most customers are going to be pissed because it all melted. Oh well. My girl shoveled a path all the way around the house so the cats could walk around.:laughing: I tried to tell her it was going to melt. She said that you can't believe the weather man.:laughing:


----------



## JLsDmax

Im glad it melted, im suppose to move this weekend. At least now i can move my stuff and not worry about walking through 8in of snow.


----------



## theholycow

You'd rather walk through 8 inches of mud carrying your stuff?


----------



## JLsDmax

its alot easier to avoid some areas of mud in oppose to snow covering every surface and snow banks. So i'll take my chances.


----------



## ss502gmc

Any ideas for sunday? Where's KartAnimal?


----------



## GSullivan

We could get a decent month of plowing in February. It doesn't look too good for the rest of this month.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

whos in the attleboro/north attleboro area on the ri/ma line? we need to talk about what guys are charging in this area


----------



## jhall22guitar

Im in Norton Mansfield, so one town over.

EDIT: NOAA is saying a chance of snow Saturday night, I hope this turns out to be a good storm, instead of turning to rain or a Fin dusting.


----------



## jhall22guitar

miniwarehousing;1425819 said:


> I think February will be a monster. We're just in the January thaw that never froze. Have faith. The snow gods will be spreading their wealth come Feb. (I hope)


I remember hearing somewhere this was a "la nina" year or something so there will be less snow, BUT its turning into a "el nino" year quickly and may be late and large snow. I read it on some weather guys blog or something. I hope hes right.


----------



## mansf123

got the tranny fixed. was an electrical problem. just when i thought we may finally get a good stretch of snow we get back to mild and wet storms. Times ticking but im still not ready to throw in the towel


----------



## backupbuddy

mansf123;1428030 said:


> got the tranny fixed. was an electrical problem. just when i thought we may finally get a good stretch of snow we get back to mild and wet storms. Times ticking but im still not ready to throw in the towel


Hey you still doing the stop and slop?


----------



## mansf123

backupbuddy;1428062 said:


> Hey you still doing the stop and slop?


yes we still do the stop and shop....im usually in easton at shaws plowing but i sand the stop and shop every storm.


----------



## backupbuddy

good to here you got your truck fixed and it wasn't a major problem.


----------



## mansf123

backupbuddy;1428080 said:


> good to here you got your truck fixed and it wasn't a major problem.


Thanks.....now we just need some snow so we can all make some cash


----------



## backupbuddy

maybe some sunday but that could change in the next hour lol


----------



## backupbuddy

i spoke to soon it just changed now no snow flake for sunday now clouds and sun


----------



## jandjcarpentry

This year sucks


----------



## mulcahy mowing

jhall22guitar;1427935 said:


> Im in Norton Mansfield, so one town over.
> 
> EDIT: NOAA is saying a chance of snow Saturday night, I hope this turns out to be a good storm, instead of turning to rain or a Fin dusting.


are you plowing commercail? if so are you doing seasonal contracts?


----------



## AC2717

Come on Saturday night!
I just washed the truck and under carriage, and did a quick liquid wax job. would love to have to do it again after this weekend


----------



## theholycow

mansf123;1428030 said:


> got the tranny fixed. was an electrical problem. just when i thought we may finally get a good stretch of snow we get back to mild and wet storms. Times ticking but im still not ready to throw in the towel


Don't you mean "throw in the *shovel*"?


----------



## lawn king

Forecast is warm through sunday 1 29. This could have been my winter to really get ahead! I have a sweet gig for both trucks and my machine, all i need is the damn snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FisheRam

GSullivan;1427595 said:


> We could get a decent month of plowing in February. It doesn't look too good for the rest of this month.


Last night on the news the weatherman said that at least the first half of February doesn't look good for sustained cold or chances of snowstorms.


----------



## lawn king

Theres a big cycle of solar flares going on right now, this solar storm of radiation and protons is not helping produce the cold weather we need!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im ready for spring time.


----------



## AC2717

Hi Mother Nature,
I am a man, and I know that being a man, I have already scorn you. If you can find it in your hear to forgive me for whatever i might have done (which I know you would never do, but say you did but just hold it ovber my head), please can you let it snow. If it snows I can buy you pretty things (which you would say thnak you but, you really wanted the nicer one) and can clean you up (which you would say I did not doa good job anyway). So in retrospect even if you let it snow, we would be back in the same spot we are in now, so what is the difference, please release the snow so I can think I can have some happiness (which you would just take away from me anyways)
Thank you
Alex


----------



## jhall22guitar

mulcahy mowing;1428278 said:


> are you plowing commercail? if so are you doing seasonal contracts?


Just picked up my buddy to do plowing, no seasonals. I wouldnt do that in this area, I feel like no resi would want it, never know how much snow. I do per push.


----------



## plowmaster07

Anyone think we'll get something out of this storm this evening/ Friday?? To me it sounds like another ice storm if we get the freezing rain that they're talking about. Thoughts?


----------



## Santry426

Sounds like rain near boston....Out in the rt.2 area it sounds like it might get pretty icy. Like a 1/4 inch of ice


----------



## Nearbywork

Hey NY, anyone game into trying a plowing app? (Looks like upstate snow next week, at least near my former home, Plattsburgh.)

We're looking for testers, and Boston hasn't been too kind.

The app lets you:

1) Discover driveways that need a push, from your phone (based/sorted by your current proximity).

2) Promote yourself on-the-go, e.g. "I'm between Main St. and Prospect Ave. right now," so people can book you right as you're nearby.

It definitely is a work-in-progress, but combined with a few craigslist ads, it worked pretty well last weekend here in Mass.

Excuse the promo-talk, but anyone game into giving it a whirl next week?

We're at plowme [dot] com. You can check out live "Travel Ads" by entering, "Hingham, MA." And I'll check back to answer your questions.

Need snow!


----------



## StrongestDad

Teased by the flurries here in Wolcott CT ;(


----------



## plowmaster07

Santry426;1429835 said:


> Sounds like rain near boston....Out in the rt.2 area it sounds like it might get pretty icy. Like a 1/4 inch of ice


Yeah that's what I'm hearing. I REALLY REALLY hope it stays just a bit colder and gives us wet snow instead. Ice is just a pain.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Anything but rain would be nice. Ice storm or snow storm I am ready! I got the chain saw in the truck in case a tree falls. (Am I the only one who does that?)


----------



## ss502gmc

Flakes flying in Bridgewater!!! Time to go hook up! Lmao yea right... I wish! This winter blows


----------



## jhall22guitar

ss502gmc;1430242 said:


> Flakes flying in Bridgewater!!! Time to go hook up! Lmao yea right... I wish! This winter blows


Same here in Norton. Flakes started falling and Im out to eat with my grandparents think "F*** maybe I shouldnt have trusted the forecast" and by the time I left, freezing rain... :realmad: I just want some snow.


----------



## mansf123

once again a depressing rain storm.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

jhall22guitar;1429580 said:


> Just picked up my buddy to do plowing, no seasonals. I wouldnt do that in this area, I feel like no resi would want it, never know how much snow. I do per push.


One of the larger outfits in our area. I wont say names I'm sure they will read this post is sucking up all the commercial lots on route 1 on seasonal contracts.


----------



## SharpBlades

Is this just an app that will deliver prospects to our phone or is it like that "click plow" joke? Is pricing on the contractors terms, or do you provide prices to the customer? I might be interested in giving a try...



Nearbywork;1429839 said:


> Hey NY, anyone game into trying a plowing app? (Looks like upstate snow next week, at least near my former home, Plattsburgh.)
> 
> We're looking for testers, and Boston hasn't been too kind.
> 
> The app lets you:
> 
> 1) Discover driveways that need a push, from your phone (based/sorted by your current proximity).
> 
> 2) Promote yourself on-the-go, e.g. "I'm between Main St. and Prospect Ave. right now," so people can book you right as you're nearby.
> 
> It definitely is a work-in-progress, but combined with a few craigslist ads, it worked pretty well last weekend here in Mass.
> 
> Excuse the promo-talk, but anyone game into giving it a whirl next week?
> 
> We're at plowme [dot] com. You can check out live "Travel Ads" by entering, "Hingham, MA." And I'll check back to answer your questions.
> 
> Need snow!


----------



## KartAnimal29

ss502gmc;1427563 said:


> Any ideas for sunday? Where's KartAnimal?


Nothing till around the 4th or 6th of February as of now. The 1st looks like it's just going to be flurries. Really going to have to keep an eye on the NAO , which is starting to go more to the Positive side. I'm almost ready to throw in the towel for this season.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Feb 4th Storm. This is out next real shot at some Snow, IF the NAO goes Negative. I'll update in a few days.


----------



## redsoxfan

Good news only 330 days til the official start to winter. Really not sure you can call this a winter more like a prolonged fall. Think it's time to give up on this year and start looking forward to next winter.....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I hope it stays warm, Im ready for spring.


----------



## Santry426

People will only be offering seasonal contracts after this season!


----------



## quigleysiding

KartAnimal29;1430772 said:


> Nothing till around the 4th or 6th of February as of now. The 1st looks like it's just going to be flurries. Really going to have to keep an eye on the NAO , which is starting to go more to the Positive side. I'm almost ready to throw in the towel for this season.


Pretty good chance of getting something. The guy that plows my lots is going in for an operation on the first of Feb and I don't have anybody to plow for him yet.


----------



## siteworkplus

the way this winter is playing out it will probably start really coming down at about 6:30pm on the 5th


----------



## KartAnimal29

quigleysiding;1431002 said:


> Pretty good chance of getting something. The guy that plows my lots is going in for an operation on the first of Feb and I don't have anybody to plow for him yet.


As of now the 1st and 2nd doesn't really look like anything big. The 4th thru the 6th time frame looks big.


----------



## quigleysiding

Bring it on


----------



## LR3

THEGOLDPRO;1430797 said:


> I hope it stays warm, Im ready for spring.


I'm with you.


----------



## gtmustang00

Its suppose to get below freezing Sunday the 5th thru at least the 10th


----------



## jhall22guitar

Maybe we will have a late winter? I wouldnt argue. A few big storms would be nice.


----------



## NAHA

Its gonna snow next weekend, iam going away with the wife for her birthday.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

more dam ram today we did not even get any sanding in this morning


----------



## FisheRam

NAHA;1431095 said:


> Its gonna snow next weekend, iam going away with the wife for her birthday.


haha
It snowed last weekend since I bought B's tickets and was going away the next night. So these forecasts actually are working! Add to that I have a 2 week contract starting mid next week, so a big storm has gotta be coming our way! Maybe even 2 weeks of storms.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Lets just get some big storms..
Its all I want!

Senior year in highschool, no snow days, and the shortest winter break... not to mention we get out later than any other senior class has at my school. I NEED some snow days! haha


----------



## Nearbywork

The app let's you discover prospects on your phone based on your proximity to them. Our role is pretty limited -- we provide the tools, then get out of the way. (Most people paid cash directly to the contractors last weekend here in Mass.)

When you go to the site on your phone, it launches the mobile app rather than take you to the website. Consumers have to use a laptop/desktop to bring up the website.

Here are two images from my phone.

The first are addresses that need a push. The "Nearbywork" area contains jobs that are on the "open market," waiting to be responded to. The "My Pending" area is stuff that you've accepted.

The second image is what we call a Travel Ad. It's an offer that you make to the world at large -- even if it's just for an estimate -- that you _update_ as you're out. Updating, err, updates your location, so people around you can see you're in their area (max is 10 miles). The point is to get additional work _nearby_, when you're out, even if it's off your route.

I was riding shotgun last weekend, and it was pretty fun. The driver was getting texts signaling he had been booked.

Pricing is a tough issue. To answer your question, the contractor is the one who chooses the price through his "Travel Ad." (We won't be in business long dictating price, dictating anything for that matter, especially on one-time pushes.) We did however put 3 "fixed packages" (fixed as in price) for consumers to choose from on our site. (So as a consumer, you can either #1 buy a fixed package or #2 book a merchant directly through that merchant's travel ad.) 100% of our bookings last weekend were from Travel Ads. Not one came from a package, so that's something we may scrap if it doesn't help people.

Why put in fixed amount packages to begin with? We wanted to make it simple for legit consumers to buy a service, that is, to have the demand ready as soon as you opened your phone, so you were excited about using the app (i.e. it was our idea to help minimize the chicken-egg problem). If there's no price, we figured, there would be less consumer adoption to start, not to mention more issues with payment when a merchant got to the location (e.g. the homeowner wasn't home; didn't agree to the price, or worse, it was a fake address, etc.) But, of course, it's tough to price a job without seeing it first ... So it's something we have to change if it's not working for users.

Anyhooo, the app will go only as far as it's useful for you. We've gotten a lot of feedback here, but need more actual data (snow). Taking your other questions here, or you can reach me directly at yeh at nearbywork dot com.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-x_pST-beRTM/TyLPId9hpdI/AAAAAAAAAB8/EWiF348JLVs/w333-h500-k/plowme%2Bwork%2Bregion.jpg

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-k96MVhMTVDQ/TyLZETgyK0I/AAAAAAAAACc/_acN2ESqfdY/w298-h447-k/TRavel%2BAd%2Bimage.jpg


----------



## A&J Landscaping

KartAnimal29;1431032 said:


> As of now the 1st and 2nd doesn't really look like anything big. The 4th thru the 6th time frame looks big.


Let us pray


----------



## jhall22guitar

A&J Landscaping;1431536 said:


> Let us pray


If it has any chance of working Ill do it. Pray, dance, sing, I dont care what I have to do to get some good snow!


----------



## Oshkosh

I'm ready for a month of snow....Heavy sigh...


----------



## Tundraplow07

Lets all do the snow dance for the snow gods


----------



## PORTER 05

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/01930

this winter is really weird , never seen it like this, been plowing for 14 years. I must say if its not going to snow it minds well be warm. We are removing all snow plows and going back to tree jobs on Monday. The crap plowing we have done this year is just getting complaints back , everyday I get a call getting yelled at for plowing 2". Im not touching any snow unless its 3"+ or commercials.


----------



## Oshkosh

PORTER 05;1431726 said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/01930
> 
> this winter is really weird , never seen it like this, been plowing for 14 years. I must say if its not going to snow it minds well be warm. We are removing all snow plows and going back to tree jobs on Monday. The crap plowing we have done this year is just getting complaints back , everyday I get a call getting yelled at for plowing 2". Im not touching any snow unless its 3"+ or commercials.


Thats a depressing 10 day.....


----------



## jhall22guitar

We have to start praying for some nice cold weather.


----------



## lawn king

Feb 10th & 11th are sure to be snow events as im supposed to go out of town! We will probably get smoked on the superbowl as well!


----------



## jmac5058

Not happening this year,when its the end of January and its 12 degrees too warm for snow when a storm comes were not even close.Mabey 2 more borderline storms 3 max..This weeds out ***** customers that only want you around for a foot of cement,you dont want them theres no money there.You want customers who want to be plowed,the ones that call for you to come at 2".This also weeds out all the jokers that bought plows after last winter thinking there all like that.There have been worse winters , I remember never going once all winter 16 or 18 years ago and have 2 this season already.Plowing snow in the Boston area is not something that pays off every year,you must be in it for the long run.


----------



## lawn king

I think it was 1993 or 1994, we never plowed once, lots of storms came our way but they were all rain!


----------



## lawn king

I think it was 1993 or 1994, we never plowed once, lots of storms came our way but they were all rain! If you have paid for trucks & equipment, good reliable operators and lots of snow, you can make some big money on snow. The snow business will never be the cash cow it was a decade ago, you can thank the big nationals for that!


----------



## nor'easter1

God all of you guys are right. Never before have I been running out with an 1/2" on the ground and still whispering down flakes to scrape before it changes to rain. If the majority of plowing was done during day light hours we would all be out of work, with customers saying why are you doing this. I think mother nature will torture us with about 6 or 7 more 1" events til spring.


----------



## braceyaself

bring on the spring! i rather be out doing landscaping work then sitting be hide the computer!!


----------



## jhall22guitar

Either tell us its spring, or give us some F'ing snow!


----------



## Oshkosh

Well snow less seasons are nothing new they just are boring..
We are in the running to break the least amount of snow for the Boston area since the 1936/1937 season..
I for one hope we don't break that record, I don't know if I can handle another boring month....


----------



## darryl g

It's still only January...we have February and March to go still and that's when we tend to get the big ones.


----------



## mpgall26

Should be interesting to see if we can get some good off season deals on equipment. Seems like people are getting concerned about making payments w/o the income they were expecting. I really want a skid, maybe someone over extended this year.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

mpgall26;1432870 said:


> Should be interesting to see if we can get some good off season deals on equipment. Seems like people are getting concerned about making payments w/o the income they were expecting. I really want a skid, maybe someone over extended this year.


+1...I've got a long wish list


----------



## LR3

darryl g;1432528 said:


> It's still only January...we have February and March to go still and that's when we tend to get the big ones.


February maybe. I seriously doubt more than one in March. As far as deals, I'm excited to see what's available come spring time. I'm hoping for a good deal on truck.


----------



## Oshkosh

Well there is always hope....


----------



## lawn king

Some winters just don't show up! If nothing else, perhaps this lack of snow will thin out the herd?


----------



## FordFisherman

Theres some hinting towards the end of this week could get interesting. I will have to see it to believe it but the potential is increasing.


----------



## KartAnimal29

There has been a lot of talk of Feb 12th in the past few days. Gonna have to keep any eye on this and start praying


----------



## Oshkosh

I did my part, washed and waxed the Yukon today.....


----------



## GSullivan

I'm not throwing in the towel just yet. We still have 2 months of New England weather ahead!!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

GSullivan;1433717 said:


> I'm not throwing in the towel just yet. We still have 2 months of New England weather ahead!!!!


No matter what we have a short season ahead of us...
Havent given up,there is no giving up ,just is what it is half way threw the season with very little to show for it..


----------



## BillyRgn

I'm going to go order a new zero turn this week, odds are I will be cutting in a month, if it isn't gonna snow I just hope it warms up so the grass season will be a little longer to make up for it


----------



## mulcahy mowing

BillyRgn;1433764 said:


> I'm going to go order a new zero turn this week, odds are I will be cutting in a month, if it isn't gonna snow I just hope it warms up so the grass season will be a little longer to make up for it


No kidding! I was at my mechanics last week and he was telling me he is backed up with mowers and equipment from landscapers getting ready for spring. He said he is never this busy this early...


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybee an inch the next two nights!


----------



## nepatsfan

Morrissey snow removal service;1433879 said:


> maybee an inch the next two nights!


I hope so. I can take salting twice a week. Less headaches, breakdowns, and best of all I just make the phone calls and go back to sleep.


----------



## mansf123

would not mind a salt run tonight and again tomorrow night.


----------



## KartAnimal29

This weekend's 2 storms are starting to look better and better every run. I'm just hope the NAO goes negative by then.


----------



## ss502gmc

KartAnimal29;1433990 said:


> This weekend's 2 storms are starting to look better and better every run. I'm just hope the NAO goes negative by then.


I read yesterday that the NAO is still a strong positive. Can it change that quick? I know last winter we were locked in a blocking pattern for like 6 weeks but can it change daily?? I have no clue but would love to know because i thought it was something that was a slow process either way.


----------



## jhall22guitar

GSullivan;1433717 said:


> I'm not throwing in the towel just yet. We still have 2 months of New England weather ahead!!!!


Actually, we have 12 months of New England weather! Thumbs Up That being said, I remember playing soccer a few years ago and it was snowing, and this was mid-September maybe?

But I like that you think like me!


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1433990 said:


> This weekend's 2 storms are starting to look better and better every run. I'm just hope the NAO goes negative by then.


I see something maybe Sunday....Patriots vs. Giants.... better not snow Sunday


----------



## siteworkplus

i'm new here. what is this NAO you speak of and how can i get one? seriously though how does it work?


----------



## AC2717

any news on Saturday???


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1434156 said:


> i'm new here. what is this NAO you speak of and how can i get one? seriously though how does it work?


I am not a meteorologist but here is my understanding. North of us over the atlantic is this system of pressure(not sure if that is right) but anyway, its bascially a big blob on the radar either blocks or lets the cold air down from the arctic. When it is negative it allows the cold air down and we are more likely to have snow. When it is positive(not sure if that's what they refer to it as but you get the idea) it blocks the cold air from working its way down, then we get rain. I am sure the professionals will shoot all kinds of holes in this but basically if it's negative it's good for snow.Thumbs Up
Best I can do without google and research.


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1434234 said:


> I am not a meteorologist but here is my understanding. North of us over the atlantic is this system of pressure(not sure if that is right) but anyway, its bascially a big blob on the radar either blocks or lets the cold air down from the arctic. When it is negative it allows the cold air down and we are more likely to have snow. When it is positive(not sure if that's what they refer to it as but you get the idea) it blocks the cold air from working its way down, then we get rain. I am sure the professionals will shoot all kinds of holes in this but basically if it's negative it's good for snow.Thumbs Up
> Best I can do without google and research.


thanks, sounds good i'll buy it. Totally off topic but a friendly word of advice to all,Don't ever take a laxative and a sleeping pill on the same night! It better snow soon i'm going out of my freakin mind


----------



## NAHA

Site work, did u sleep poo? That could get ugly


----------



## siteworkplus

no no just putting it out there you know public service stuff


----------



## AC2717

alright alright, back to the weather discussion
what are people seeing for this weekend


----------



## siteworkplus

AC2717;1434263 said:


> alright alright, back to the weather discussion
> what are people seeing for this weekend


party pooper no pun intended


----------



## ss502gmc

AC2717;1434263 said:


> alright alright, back to the weather discussion
> what are people seeing for this weekend


I think we are do for a blockbuster storm but the weather guessers dont want to talk about it yet. For the last few days Accuweather and Weather Channel have had it on there maps but has been flipping back n forth. But I think we will get a good snow even out of it because the front diff in my truck has gone south and cant get it fixed for a couple weeks so if we get a big one I will be filling up the bed to the brim with salt for weight. Lol


----------



## AC2717

i wasn't harping about getting off topic, I just wanted to hear about this weekend LOL

thanks for the insight, I am just hoping it hits big, but I better be done by 6:30pm kickoff on Sunday,

See we have that going for us, Pats are in the Superbowl, so it will snow and take us all away from the tv


----------



## jhall22guitar

Heres my hopes:

Light snow as superbowl starts, snowing throughout. We win (of course)
Heavy snow after that so then we get some pushes in and some $$$.
Then continue to snow into monday so that I dont have Fin school!


----------



## Oshkosh

Coating to an inch north of the Pike overnight.....Maybe the spreaders will go out


----------



## AC2717

there you go


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im ready for spring time.


----------



## Oshkosh

And in the 60's on Wed.....lol


----------



## redsoxfan

Accuweather has the weekend storm going out to sea. Weekend storm squashed is the article. Maybe next year.....


----------



## nepatsfan

redsoxfan;1434655 said:


> Accuweather has the weekend storm going out to sea. Weekend storm squashed is the article. Maybe next year.....


Thank god. I want to see the superbowl.


----------



## mansf123

im not even counting on snow these days....maybe if we dont want it so bad we will get nailed.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

THEGOLDPRO;1434613 said:


> Im ready for spring time.


+1:realmad:
regroup, rebid, get em next year


----------



## jhall22guitar

NOAA is saying coating to 1" tonight where I live, Taunton area. for tonight.


----------



## mansf123

i put the blade on just in case


----------



## southshoreplow

mansf123;1435063 said:


> i put the blade on just in case


Thanks for spoiling it for us! Lol


----------



## TJS

THEGOLDPRO;1434613 said:


> Im ready for spring time.


Yup. This season is a bust,


----------



## Pinzgauer

I don't know guys. I used to live in Fairfield Country 15 years or so ago. All I remember were those long winter months just grey, hardly any snow. That's why I moved to VT since I missed winters with snow, being originally from Austria.
I think the last few winters are nit normal for CT.
Others might feel differently in other parts of CT, but that's been my experience.


----------



## mansf123

got called in to salt all the lots....i didnt even see a flurry lol. Nice easy hours


----------



## nighthawk117

mansf123;1435257 said:


> got called in to salt all the lots....i didnt even see a flurry lol. Nice easy hours


So why are you putting down material ??


----------



## rjfetz1

nighthawk117;1435273 said:


> So why are you putting down material ??


Must have been a dream....

*GO PATS!!*


----------



## AC2717

Well. I blame my boss, he bought a replacement plow for the one that got stolen three weeks ago, as soon as he did that, i got the latest that the storm was going to miss us this weekend. I called him and yelled at him


----------



## siteworkplus

woke up every hour since 2am- not one flake- wife is ready to kill me


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1435344 said:


> woke up every hour since 2am- not one flake- wife is ready to kill me


same here.....next house I buy will have two master bedrooms and I will delete lifetime from my cable box


----------



## lawn king

So much for plowing this weekend? Im about to pull the plow off the dumptruck and start trucking in spring lime & fertilizer!


----------



## AC2717

i would love just one big one at this point


----------



## Santry426

I'm loving the winter so far just hope we don't have to pay for this with a ****** wet and cool summer


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1435359 said:


> same here.....next house I buy will have two master bedrooms and I will delete lifetime from my cable box


after this winter my next house is going to be an old van parked under a bridge


----------



## Oshkosh

Some snow event, NOTHING! Oh well maybe next time....


----------



## Oshkosh

siteworkplus;1435389 said:


> after this winter my next house is going to be an old van parked under a bridge


It is effecting allot of contractors and not for the good around here....
Some commercial guys are lucky enough to have seasonals, most by the hour and that is putting the hurt on many...
Lots of equipment for sale both snow and green.Guys seem to be scaling back...


----------



## siteworkplus

have seen alot of iron slinging dirt on commercial jobs lately and know of a number of bids going out on roads for developments around here. maybe the movers and shakers know something we/i don't. doesn't really matter though is'nt supposed to be over dec 2012?


----------



## nighthawk117

Well, after the last two seasons it seems like everyone saw plow contractors making a lot of money, and then decided to jump in and lowball bids, finance a truck, plow and sander, so now that the snow didn't come, they are forced to sell off some items that they can't make payments on. I think this will weed out some of the " Chuck in a truck" guys out there, and the veterans who have been dealing with snow for many years will continue on as usual, just not as profitable as in the years before.


----------



## theholycow

siteworkplus;1435389 said:


> after this winter my next house is going to be an old van parked under a bridge


I'm sure you'll do better than that. I bet you'll be able to afford a van whose roof doesn't leak so you can live in it down by the river.


----------



## theholycow

So if this season stays fizzled out like this, can I expect to see some Fisher 7160 push plates for under $50 on Craigslist? They go for $250 currently.


----------



## Oshkosh

nighthawk117;1435437 said:


> Well, after the last two seasons it seems like everyone saw plow contractors making a lot of money, and then decided to jump in and lowball bids, finance a truck, plow and sander, so now that the snow didn't come, they are forced to sell off some items that they can't make payments on. I think this will weed out some of the " Chuck in a truck" guys out there, and the veterans who have been dealing with snow for many years will continue on as usual, just not as profitable as in the years before.


It is effecting the veterans also..sad to say...
Contractors are not rich to begin with, lots of cash flow but very little sticks as a rule of thumb.
Throw in Mass DOT cutting back its sub fleet numbers as much as half and at the same time requiring a larger investment in the trucks they sign, it is putting a hurt on a large number in the commercial end of the industry..
Yes ,it will weed out the newbies for good or bad.Just because someone is new doesn't make them a bad contractor...
I have several established landscaper friends and they have eliminated crews due to the economy , warm weather income has been hurt also in this area.Having your lawn taken care of is a luxury item in these parts,similar to owning a boat or 2nd home etc.
The same can be said for my digging buddies.With new housing sales numbers the lowest they have ever been since recorded records there is allot less digging going on in this area and the end result is allot of equipment sitting.
Those that are digging have been bidding against allot more competition and their margin has been lessened dramatical.
The drillers/blasters, right up the line are sitting,it isn't looking good for many in the industry.
Believe me I wish it was different ,I wish we where in the best economy of our lifetimes.For the guys doing well all the power, but many are not...


----------



## theholycow

Oshkosh;1435458 said:


> I wish we where in the best economy of our lifetimes.


We were, 10-15 years ago. The *smart* people invested safely and socked away money. Then there's people like me...


----------



## BillyRgn

A lot of guys are trying to brach out, landscapers with a mini x and a skid steer are trying to do sewer hook ups and septic to make ends meet, your general contractor with a rope and chain saw are trying to do tree removal, it is a tuff time for all it is a real cut throat world right now especially for those who pay insurance, taxes and employees having to bid against people flying by the seat of there paints and all customers are seeing right now is the price, not experience, qualifications and references


----------



## Oshkosh

theholycow;1435577 said:


> We were, 10-15 years ago. The *smart* people invested safely and socked away money. Then there's people like me...


Sadly as an adult I've ridden two of these economy's now.In the early 90's it got very slow and this reminds me allot of those days....Heavy sigh..


----------



## Oshkosh

BillyRgn;1435580 said:


> A lot of guys are trying to brach out, landscapers with a mini x and a skid steer are trying to do sewer hook ups and septic to make ends meet, your general contractor with a rope and chain saw are trying to do tree removal, it is a tuff time for all it is a real cut throat world right now especially for those who pay insurance, taxes and employees having to bid against people flying by the seat of there paints and all customers are seeing right now is the price, not experience, qualifications and references


100% correct....
A buddy with an excavation company here that has been in business for over 50 years can count six excavation companies on his street alone with equipment sitting in the yard.
The bids that are being filled are going for not more than cost....Guys are trying to make payments not profit at this point....Sucks for the guys trying to make a profit...


----------



## MrPLow2011

I thought I clicked on the weather thread, Somehow I am on the whine like a little girl thread. Site must be having issues


----------



## nepatsfan

Oshkosh;1435604 said:


> 100% correct....
> A buddy with an excavation company here that has been in business for over 50 years can count six excavation companies on his street alone with equipment sitting in the yard.
> The bids that are being filled are going for not more than cost....Guys are trying to make payments not profit at this point....Sucks for the guys trying to make a profit...


I know a lot of guys in the excavating business and they are working every single day and doing pretty darn well. Can they charge the same price they did 10 years ago....nope, but they still operate in the black. Tighten up, cut costs and do what it takes to survive.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

Even the car washes are doing a bad business these days no salt on roads


----------



## AC2717

it will vibrate into the spring and summer with no winter storm damage, ice dams, and what not. Many other types of residentail contractors will suffer.

But again back to the weather, what is the deal for Sunday into Monday????


----------



## aperfcrcle

MrPLow2011;1435779 said:


> I thought I clicked on the weather thread, Somehow I am on the whine like a little girl thread. Site must be having issues


LMAO!!! :laughing: classic.. but I agree.. this is my 3rd year in the landscaping biz and I'm not having many problems.. everything is paid for thats probably why.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

AC2717;1435806 said:


> it will vibrate into the spring and summer with no winter storm damage, ice dams, and what not. Many other types of residentail contractors will suffer.
> 
> But again back to the weather, what is the deal for Sunday into Monday????


Looks like rain here maybe some mixing late night/early am.... might be a good salt event for some guys.


----------



## PORTER 05

this is amazing


----------



## Oshkosh

No big storm if anything this weekend...


----------



## Oshkosh

nepatsfan;1435793 said:


> I know a lot of guys in the excavating business and they are working every single day and doing pretty darn well. Can they charge the same price they did 10 years ago....nope, but they still operate in the black. Tighten up, cut costs and do what it takes to survive.


Allot of guys and they are all busy and doing well .lol Meanwhile tighten up,cut costs and do what it takes to survive doesnt sound like doing well....
I too have friends down your way who are not, Walpole, Plainville areas where I did allot of contract work for Lorusso Corp, they should sound familar to you...
I guess your friends are really smart to buck the economic trend...


----------



## siteworkplus

Oshkosh;1435600 said:


> Sadly as an adult I've ridden two of these economy's now.In the early 90's it got very slow and this reminds me allot of those days....Heavy sigh..


i did too. this one feels very different. i'm not sure it's such a bad thing for the long term as long as we all (politicians take note) realize and remember how we got here. There's definitely enough blame to go around, myself included, thinking it would sustain itself without conservative measures in place. i'm sure we all wish we could rewind the clock.so in the meantime,crack a beer,cut a fart and root for the pats to cover in the super bowl!


----------



## Oshkosh

siteworkplus;1435911 said:


> i did too. this one feels very different. i'm not sure it's such a bad thing for the long term as long as we all (politicians take note) realize and remember how we got here. There's definitely enough blame to go around, myself included, thinking it would sustain itself without conservative measures in place. i'm sure we all wish we could rewind the clock.so in the meantime,crack a beer,cut a fart and root for the pats to cover in the super bowl!


Hope for snow ,ice or something to pass the time...
 
Strange how real estate had such a big force in both slides...Maybe they'll (regulators) will get it right this time. Then again.
ussmileyflag


----------



## nepatsfan

Oshkosh;1435896 said:


> Allot of guys and they are all busy and doing well .lol Meanwhile tighten up,cut costs and do what it takes to survive doesnt sound like doing well....
> I too have friends down your way who are not, Walpole, Plainville areas where I did allot of contract work for Lorusso Corp, they should sound familar to you...
> I guess your friends are really smart to buck the economic trend...


Just because you tighten up and cut costs doesn't mean you are losing money. How is Lorusso corp doing?


----------



## Santry426

60's tomorrow! yeaa buddy


----------



## nepatsfan

MrPLow2011;1435779 said:


> I thought I clicked on the weather thread, Somehow I am on the whine like a little girl thread. Site must be having issues


I agree man.....wa wa wa:crying:


----------



## Oshkosh

nepatsfan;1435966 said:


> Just because you tighten up and cut costs doesn't mean you are losing money. How is Lorusso corp doing?


If you'd really like to know you can email me....

Going to be beautiful tomorrow (60's), will be washing and doing maintenance.


----------



## siteworkplus

is this the only place in the world people beatch because it's nice out? come on guys lighten up. how much can you say about nonexistent weather? some say you get 7 years bad luck for breaking a mirror-try breaking a condom.


----------



## siteworkplus

my foreman is having tendon surgery on his elbow tomorrow and i just found out my knee surgery got moved up to thurs @100pm. that should guarantee 12 to 18 inches on fri or sat. just trying to do my part.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

60 degrees and instead of being on the job site I'll be in the office all day I wont even see the outside for 10 hours


----------



## jhall22guitar

siteworkplus;1436036 said:


> is this the only place in the world people beatch because it's nice out? come on guys lighten up. how much can you say about nonexistent weather? some say you get 7 years bad luck for breaking a mirror-try breaking a condom.


we b**ch about the weather being nice because the snow makes us some of our money to pay our bills.


----------



## siteworkplus

yeh me too. just messin around trying not to go out of my mind. never spent so much time surfing the net for mindless junk in my life. fixed just about everything i can afford to. now the wife is up my butt over the 3+ year honey-do list. thank god for the knee surgery, should buy me some down time---not!!!


----------



## mansf123

i think im going to start fixing all the mowers and landscape equipment next week. should keep me busy for a few days.


----------



## TJS

I'm not crying I with Goldpro. Come on spring. Plus all my stuff is paid for.


----------



## rjfetz1

I was skimming thru the Farmers Almanac - how wrong they are!! It predicted a blizzard Jan. 30-31 & very cold Feb. 1-2.... 55 degrees yesterdayThumbs Up Saving a lot of $$$ on oil, maybe the skeptics will notice less consumption and the price per barrell will go down for the summer.


----------



## BSDeality

rjfetz1;1436640 said:


> I was skimming thru the Farmers Almanac - how wrong they are!! It predicted a blizzard Jan. 30-31 & very cold Feb. 1-2.... 55 degrees yesterdayThumbs Up Saving a lot of $$$ on oil, maybe the skeptics will notice less consumption and the price per barrell will go down for the summer.


hah, ya right. oil go down? no, they'll come up with some other excuse like 'well, we cut production because it was so mild in the winter, so now we're short in the summer"


----------



## FisheRam

Tulips are sprouting near my home. This is not a joke.


----------



## nor'easter1

Seasonal or per push this is an epic nightmare winter. I count on snow so do my employees so this flat out sucks and our line of work you just don't make it up over night. I have also heard through my grape vine that those of you who gloat over your seasonally well don't laugh too hard if the final payments don't show up on time or at all. Condo's, and other living residences Capitol budgets have been pillaged to almost state allowed minimums due to last winter, tropical storms, and Halloween storms so geez if they have to stiff someone which vendor would that be?


----------



## lawn king

One of the things i have learned over the years is, here in the northeast, you never get back to back identical winters or summers! You can bet your bottom dollar next winter will not be like this! I predict a hotter summer, on the dry side and substantial snowfall for next winter!


----------



## LR3

nor'easter1;1436833 said:


> I have also heard through my grape vine that those of you who gloat over your seasonally well don't laugh too hard if the final payments don't show up on time or at all. Condo's, and other living residences Capitol budgets have been pillaged to almost state allowed minimums due to last winter, tropical storms, and Halloween storms so geez if they have to stiff someone which vendor would that be?


 I would take that grapevine tale with a grain of salt. I operate on two large commercial properties(condos) and as far as I know, they still collect condo fees regardless of the weather, disaster or fluke storm that hits. As you know, those fees are used to pay their contracts. To give my guys something to do and earn some money I had them picking up fallen branches and sticks to clean up the property and keep it looking good. As we were doing this, the president of the association approached me with a smile and said its a nice change from last year and that the lack of snow makes up for all the snow we had last year. I see no problems getting my checks at the end of the month. All of my equipment is paid for minus a small note due on my new skid steer. Even without seasonals, I can make payments on that note with ease. I have planned, sacrificed and saved. I have not made any poor purchases dependent on potential snow and I save and pay in full for what I own so as to not worry about making a monthly payment. I don't gloat about it but so what if I do? I'm proud, happy and at peace for accomplishing what I have with the ability to sleep soundly at night without stress. And you better believe I'm laughing, all the way to the bank.


----------



## nighthawk117

Very well said LR3 !


----------



## PORTER 05

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMA0153


----------



## Oshkosh

PORTER 05;1437020 said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMA0153


Yeap, thats what I just watched as well...
Good quad riding weather....


----------



## nor'easter1

LR3 glad your so confident congratulations I guess people in your world don't die or move on. I am not trying to be a downer I just have a lot of experience with "condos" and they will chop you in a second but I'm sure your contracts are government approved god speed you should buy gold with all of your riches this winter!


----------



## siteworkplus

Oshkosh;1437193 said:


> Yeap, thats what I just watched as well...
> Good quad riding weather....


did that today with the dogs! was able to wash down the bike and dogs wearing a tee shirt WTF If this is the weather we can expect everyone that left for FLA might be rethinking the move


----------



## ss502gmc

So much for all the clowns and there predictions on everything changing at the end of Jan and beginning of Feb. Apparently now they cant even predict storms rain or snow! I been eyeing the 10 day forecast everyday and they have 60-70% chance of rain or snow 5-7 days out then nothing the very next day. Like the 10 day now shows nothing but fair weather. I dont think ive ever seen the weather guessers this bad at forecasting!!!


----------



## mpgall26

I'm done, ready for spring. Good news for the landscape guys is I have spring fever and want to do a ton of stuff around my property this year and always pay someone since I am terrible at most of it. Someone who did't plow has income waiting in my yardwork.


----------



## Oshkosh

siteworkplus;1437199 said:


> did that today with the dogs! was able to wash down the bike and dogs wearing a tee shirt WTF If this is the weather we can expect everyone that left for FLA might be rethinking the move


WTF is right...Nothing we can do about it so might as well enjoy it...
A landscaper neighbor was out doing cleanups today ,had his dump out like a regular day during the season...He doesn't plow so bonus time for him....
Seems the more technology the weather people get the less they are right...


----------



## LR3

nor'easter1;1437197 said:


> LR3 glad your so confident congratulations I guess people in your world don't die or move on. I am not trying to be a downer I just have a lot of experience with "condos" and they will chop you in a second but I'm sure your contracts are government approved god speed you should buy gold with all of your riches this winter!


 I was expecting a reply like that, it's a shame you can't think or see "outside the box". 
Funny, I just signed a three year contract for both plowing and landscaping. No worries for three years at least I guess. Also, as I explained in my prior post, I have my guys cleaning up the property doing maintenance, which isn't a part of the plowing contract, at my expense, not the associations. I'm sure little things like that which do go noticed will help secure it for another three after these next three. Good luck, I hope the tides turn in your favor, truly! And as far as buying gold, well, that kind of thinking may. Be part of the problem. Why buy something at its most expensive price, I'll wait till the price goes down. And while I wait, I'll save more to buy more.


----------



## jmac5058

Going to pull the shrink wrap off the boat and start changing fluids and gassing up.If that dosent get it snowing nothing will.Looks like Tuesday/Wendsday for southern N.E.probaly rain .


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

I heard today that it is going to be a warmer...

I heard today that it is going to be a warmer than average winter with cold spells here and there with below to average snow fall for the Boston area with more snow in higher terrain areas. 
I POSTED THIS ON NOVEMBER 21,2011


----------



## grnstripes

SNOWANDICEMAN;1437301 said:


> I heard today that it is going to be a warmer...
> 
> I heard today that it is going to be a warmer than average winter with cold spells here and there with below to average snow fall for the Boston area with more snow in higher terrain areas.
> I POSTED THIS ON NOVEMBER 21,2011


i was saying the same thing to my guys


----------



## Oshkosh

If the weather people all say something different...Someone is always right...
Even the Farmers Almanac is right sometimes...Go Figure..
Just have to keep an eye on the sites you trust...
I've been awoken by the phone and out plowing in the past when it was "supposed" to be clear that night..


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Oshkosh;1437337 said:


> If the weather people all say something different...Someone is always right...
> Even the Farmers Almanac is right sometimes...Go Figure..
> Just have to keep an eye on the sites you trust...
> I've been awoken by the phone and out plowing in the past when it was "supposed" to be clear that night..


I remeber that happing one night when I was subbing. Owner of the company called me at 5am and said look out side we got 8" last night!!!! we are Fu**ed we set land speed records that morining.


----------



## mansf123

This time last year we were busy doing snow removal almost every night. i really miss those nights lol.


----------



## Oshkosh

mulcahy mowing;1437391 said:


> I remember that happing one night when I was subbing. Owner of the company called me at 5am and said look out side we got 8" last night!!!! we are Fu**ed we set land speed records that morning.


I was so pissed I emailed channel 7 ( that was the weather I had watched).
I remember the City of Gloucester totaled a cruiser that night....
Just surprised me that night how far off they could be...


----------



## advl66

this winter sucks, and a bust.


----------



## lawn king

Nothing in this area for the next ten days? The fat lady is warming up her voice!


----------



## jmac5058

lawn king;1437754 said:


> Nothing in this area for the next ten days? The fat lady is warming up her voice!


What do you mean? Phil said we have 6 more weeks of this.


----------



## siteworkplus

jmac5058;1437765 said:


> What do you mean? Phil said we have 6 more weeks of this.


not in a row!


----------



## lawn king

Phil says six more weeks of summer!


----------



## Santry426

Since we don't have snow to talk about,,I'm thinking its a good time to do an early fertilizer. Lawn king whats good to use this early? I never got a chance to do a late fall one


----------



## grnstripes

the forcasters can be like the ones up here the other day they said on the radio a dusting to 5 inches 
we all looked at each other like really... ive heard of dusting to 2 or 2 to 4 but never dusting to 5 thats a big window 
btw we got 0


----------



## redsoxfan

lawn king;1437754 said:


> Nothing in this area for the next ten days? The fat lady is warming up her voice!


Warming her voice up? I heard her singing around dec 22.


----------



## Oshkosh

And another thing I have notice a trend in weather people...
They are getting much easier on the eyes...
Half the time I forget to listen...


----------



## lawn king

I sat and played guitar on my rear patio for an hour yesterday afternoon! My dogs were running around & playing like it was the 4th of july. Done deal people, pack it up!


----------



## jhall22guitar

Oshkosh;1438026 said:


> And another thing I have notice a trend in weather people...
> They are getting much easier on the eyes...
> Half the time I forget to listen...


Its so we will forget about the bad job they do predicting the weather.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

And they get paid too make mistakes


----------



## ss502gmc

Does anyone know of a specific channel or meterologist that has been the most accurate? I been reading alot of the different weather blogs and even then they cant seem to give a decent explanation on whats going on? Matt Noyce of necn was predicting a colder pattern toward mid Feb but we have been hearing that all season!! The 10 day isnt showing rain or snow so im gonna put my $$$ on us getting some snow within the next 10 days. Lol. What do I get if im right???


----------



## theholycow

Here's what's going on with the weather: My wife's SUV is in the shop again. She has my truck and I'm driving my RWD Buick. This has happened twice. Each time it happened, we got snow. When she got it back and I could drive my truck the warm weather came back. Therefore I forecast snow for tonight.


----------



## ss502gmc

theholycow;1438504 said:


> Here's what's going on with the weather: My wife's SUV is in the shop again. She has my truck and I'm driving my RWD Buick. This has happened twice. Each time it happened, we got snow. When she got it back and I could drive my truck the warm weather came back. Therefore I forecast snow for tonight.


Funny you mention that as its flurrying here right now!!! Lmao


----------



## BOSSDmax

we need snow, its a sad sight looking at my new boss v-xt as i go to work everymorning


----------



## ss502gmc

BOSSDmax;1438615 said:


> we need snow, its a sad sight looking at my new boss v-xt as i go to work everymorning


Speaking of the vxt's, how much do they go for? Ive been seeing more of those around and they look pretty sweet! How much do they go for? For the 9.2?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i am about a 4 days away from being done with my v plow we need some snow so i can play with it!!! 

PS GO PATS!!!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

Well not looking good...
So much for paying cash for a new to me skid steer this spring...


----------



## nepatsfan

Morrissey snow removal service;1438652 said:


> i am about a 4 days away from being done with my v plow we need some snow so i can play with it!!!
> 
> PS GO PATS!!!!!


4 days....what are you building it from scratch?


----------



## advl66

just heard geese fly by,looked, they were going north


----------



## siteworkplus

Oshkosh;1438026 said:


> And another thing I have notice a trend in weather people...
> They are getting much easier on the eyes...
> Half the time I forget to listen...


hope your not referring to Matt Noyes or Harvey Leonard? just checking. Whenever J.C comes on my wife will start talking about some dribble and stand in front of the t.v just to piss me off.It works


----------



## lawn king

Jc is so beautiful, its amazing!


----------



## siteworkplus

ss502gmc;1438506 said:


> Funny you mention that as its flurrying here right now!!! Lmao


had knee surgery yesterday and as they were wheeling me out the front door it was flurrying pretty good-almost dropped a biscuit. Just God busting my chops, lasted about 45 seconds


----------



## Oshkosh

LOL , no not Matt or Harvey thinking more along the lines of JC, Nelly ,Cindy etc...


----------



## siteworkplus

Oshkosh;1438898 said:


> LOL , no not Matt or Harvey thinking more along the lines of JC, Nelly ,Cindy etc...


good just making sure i'm on the right site


----------



## AC2717

Hands Down Dylan Dryer of Channel 7


----------



## Oshkosh

AC2717;1438972 said:


> Hands Down Dylan Dryer of Channel 7


And she cooks too...


----------



## AC2717

yeah she does


----------



## ss502gmc

Signs are looking to go cold and snowy!!! Haa ill believe it when i see it...


----------



## theholycow

ss502gmc;1439270 said:


> Signs are looking to go cold and snowy!!! Haa ill believe it when i see it...


Wife's SUV is still in the shop. Snow's probably gonna whack us on Monday.


----------



## grnstripes

We got a whole inch and a half last night 
Woho


----------



## rjfetz1

ss502gmc;1439270 said:


> Signs are looking to go cold and snowy!!! Haa ill believe it when i see it...


cold??? mid to upper 30's ?? that will feel like artic weather after what we have seen.


----------



## ss502gmc

Wow is this thread dead.... Channel 7 said possibility of light snow wed night. Id love that but unlikely although we are definitely do for some.


----------



## gtmustang00

Whens the next storm, Feb 13th?


----------



## AC2717

come on sno!!!


----------



## quigleysiding

Maybe Wednesday


----------



## PORTER 05

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMA0153:1:US

if we make it to the 20th its over.


----------



## ss502gmc

Pats blew it so i guess its back to thinking bout the winter that isnt...


----------



## rjfetz1

ss502gmc;1441013 said:


> Pats blew it so i guess its back to thinking bout the winter that isnt...


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## AC2717

yeah they did, and although it pains me to say it, Giants deserved to win, and Manning MVP was on Target, which pains me more
Defense and No Mistakes Wins Championships, well and getting lucky on 3 fumble recoveries is not a bad thing either
DAM It!


----------



## Oshkosh

Yeap, back to the lack of weather...


----------



## lawn king

Catch the ball, not algebra, not genetic engineering, catch the damn ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mansf123

some light snow possible wednesday and there is a coastal storm nearby saturday.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im ready for Spring time.


----------



## mycirus

mansf123;1441536 said:


> some light snow possible wednesday and there is a coastal storm nearby saturday.


Usually this would get me excited but I will believe it when I see it. I feel lucky to have plowed once on the Jan 21st snow.


----------



## GSullivan

I'm interested to hear a little more about this weekend? What areas are you guys talking about getting hit? We've only gone out twice here on the Cape and we're getting a little itchy!!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

GSullivan;1441738 said:


> I'm interested to hear a little more about this weekend? What areas are you guys talking about getting hit? We've only gone out twice here on the Cape and we're getting a little itchy!!!!


Well they where talking a little chance of something Boston south...Didnt really make a big deal about it...(yet)


----------



## AC2717

yeah figures, I am going skiing this Saturday through Tuesday


----------



## ss502gmc

Time to put the plow away!! Im throwing in the towel b/c im sick of looking at the weather maps. Last night theres 60% chance of snow for wed night now nothing!!! And this was 8 hours ago wtf. Sick of hearing about this supposed "pattern change" thats obviously not happening. Its now 2012 and they were better at forecasting 20 years ago i think. Ughhhh


----------



## Oshkosh

Last year 81", this year 7.8" so far.......
Mother Nature,what a B#!ch....
Hasnt been enough snow to rip the quad around without tearing up the lawn.....Jeez!!!


----------



## siteworkplus

check out the full "snow" moon. AKA as, the famine or hunger moon, which is probably more appropriate.


----------



## rjfetz1

siteworkplus;1442533 said:


> check out the full "snow" moon. AKA as, the famine or hunger moon, which is probably more appropriate.


its awesome glistening off the snow cover


----------



## mansf123

Looks like a decent band of snow to our west. Maybe it will suprise us and give us an inch or so?


----------



## BillyRgn

mansf123;1443259 said:


> Looks like a decent band of snow to our west. Maybe it will suprise us and give us an inch or so?


We are not even lucky enough for suprises this year


----------



## Mysticlandscape

mansf123;1443259 said:


> Looks like a decent band of snow to our west. Maybe it will suprise us and give us an inch or so?


Wouldn't surprise me since my spreader is currently sitting on my trailer... prsport


----------



## AC2717

why do I not have any snow to plow...........just me going crazy


----------



## siteworkplus

loaded my sander 2 weeks ago for the overnite dustings we were supposed to get. I'll probably need TNT to get the stuff out. figure as soon as I unload it we'll get one of those "surprise clippers" nobody ever sees coming. Just can't win from losing


----------



## siteworkplus

Mysticlandscape;1443286 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me since my spreader is currently sitting on my trailer... prsport


If we all agree to put all our equipment away then the odds are that we get slammed. Who's in?


----------



## jhall22guitar

Mine is already away, then again it isnt hard to pull a few blowers out of the shed. Thumbs Up


----------



## ss502gmc

75% of my salt pile is like concrete right now. Im sure I wont need it anyway right?


----------



## ChrisFromBoston

I've been doing a bunch of work around the house and yard this winter, so the lack of snow hasn't bothered me since I've stayed busy. Now that February is here, I could use a couple good storms if for nothing else than something different to do!


----------



## 351crules

ss502gmc;1443333 said:


> 75% of my salt pile is like concrete right now. Im sure I wont need it anyway right?


i can fix that


----------



## siteworkplus

351crules are you refering to a 351 cleveland? Great motor, had one a 72 gran torino sport. fastest i have ever gone in a car


----------



## Oshkosh

siteworkplus;1443465 said:


> 351crules are you refering to a 351 cleveland? Great motor, had one a 72 gran torino sport. fastest i have ever gone in a car


Had one in a 73 Mach 1.....


----------



## siteworkplus

Oshkosh;1443467 said:


> Had one in a 73 Mach 1.....


another classic! I think we're showing our age


----------



## mansf123

anyone on the south coast seeing any flakes?


----------



## 351crules

siteworkplus;1443465 said:


> 351crules are you refering to a 351 cleveland? Great motor, had one a 72 gran torino sport. fastest i have ever gone in a car


yes 351c , i got one in my 79 merc capri....it moves


----------



## Oshkosh

siteworkplus;1443472 said:


> another classic! I think we're showing our age


Kids dont understand these days.lol :laughing:


----------



## GSullivan

No Manfs123, nothing here in Falmouth. Feels like it in the air but nothing coming down. Maybe this weekend?


----------



## siteworkplus

Oshkosh;1443492 said:


> Kids dont understand these days.lol :laughing:


Remember open cabs no heat, 2wd machines and 40" of snow every storm, twice a week? ahh the good old days!!


----------



## Oshkosh

siteworkplus;1443503 said:


> Remember open cabs no heat, 2wd machines and 40" of snow every storm, twice a week? ahh the good old days!!


My Dad was a driving instructor up FT Devens, used to see them running the open loaders clearing snow in their cold weather suits....Still sticks in my memory...
Plus dont forget about walking to school uphill both ways in waist deep snow.lol


----------



## siteworkplus

Oshkosh;1443509 said:


> My Dad was a driving instructor up FT Devens, used to see them running the open loaders clearing snow in their cold weather suits....Still sticks in my memory...
> Plus dont forget about walking to school uphill both ways in waist deep snow.lol


back then we didn't have legs like the kids today We had stumps and were damn glad to have them


----------



## siteworkplus

351crules;1443481 said:


> yes 351c , i got one in my 79 merc capri....it moves


lot of motor for such a small car ever Ever taken it to Epping?


----------



## 351crules

siteworkplus;1443560 said:


> lot of motor for such a small car ever Ever taken it to Epping?


no just the valley. shooting for mid 10's. made 410 to the wheels


----------



## siteworkplus

351crules;1443577 said:


> no just the valley. shooting for mid 10's. made 410 to the wheels


sweet! think snow not slow


----------



## MrPLow2011

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/more-monster-snowstorms-for-th/55833

Just found some good news for us..says snow is on way


----------



## mansf123

weather channel just went from flurries to 1-3 inches tonight for the brockton area......hmmm


----------



## fordpsd

Looks like southern RI might see up to 2" tonight according to weather channel. Hopefully ill be able to at least go out and spread some material ill be happy with that.


----------



## GSullivan

A dusting hit the ground last nite and a little rain. Hope you guys can at least get the sanders out and make a little money!


----------



## jhall22guitar

Nothing here in Norton. Hopefully saturday turns into something good!


----------



## TJS

Predicting half inch by Saturday morning. Yippie.


----------



## Oshkosh

Hoping on Saturday......


----------



## ss502gmc

Anyone have any methods to salvage a small salt pile that has gotten wet without garage with heat??


----------



## AC2717

pick axe, and shovels and break it up


----------



## ss502gmc

AC2717;1443907 said:


> pick axe, and shovels and break it up


If I do that do you think it will re harden again?


----------



## Oshkosh

We always used the backhoe....Then try and keep it as dry as you can...


----------



## PORTER 05

ya buddy! Saturday looking good!!!!payup


----------



## jhall22guitar

Accuweathers update is 2.4 inches here in Norton for saturday!

And as for the salt, id would uses a pickaxe (or backhoe if you have one) then store is where you can keep it as dry as possible. I've kept salt in the bed of my truck all winter in a few 5gal buckets. Worked fine so far!


----------



## Oshkosh

As far as different storage ideas,some guys around me use the small hoop style greenhouses, they keep your material dry and warm when the sun is out.
Relatively cheap to purchase, portable, re usable, any size you could need from 4'x8' to warehouse etc etc...
They do work really well...
Another way to loosen it up is to get it on the ground (favorite method) and then run it over to break it up providing the pieces are small enough, easier with a tractor but......Whatever works...


----------



## ss502gmc

Oshkosh;1443966 said:


> As far as different storage ideas,some guys around me use the small hoop style greenhouses, they keep your material dry and warm when the sun is out.
> Relatively cheap to purchase, portable, re usable, any size you could need from 4'x8' to warehouse etc etc...
> They do work really well...


Well right now i keep all my salt on a 20'x7' flat bed trailer with 4ft high wooden sides made from 2x12's and i cover it with 2 industrial grade tarps which has worked great so far but the problem happened because some idiot "me" forgot to strap the tarp down before the last wind/rain storm we had so the tarp pooled up with water and the wind blew it over and had prob 70 gallons of water spill in. Grrrrr


----------



## AC2717

I would pickaxe it out and shovel it out onto the ground or something else and thin it out and let the sun dry it out, then scoop it back inwesport


----------



## jhall22guitar

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/02/09/snow-coming-saturday-but-how-much/

OH BOY! Lookin better already!

(Accuweather still says 2.4in)
(Weather Channel says 0)


----------



## ss502gmc

jhall22guitar;1444030 said:


> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/02/09/snow-coming-saturday-but-how-much/
> 
> OH BOY! Lookin better already!
> 
> (Accuweather still says 2.4in)
> (Weather Channel says 0)


Ill believe it more if they say the same thing tomorrow night


----------



## jhall22guitar

ss502gmc;1444041 said:


> Ill believe it more if they say the same thing tomorrow night


I agree with you on that, but right now theres a glimmer of light at the end of this week.


----------



## Oshkosh

lol, Atleast we have hope....

If we do get hit it will be interesting.
Less than 1/3 of the trucks have been on their routes this season...Lots of shake down runs...


----------



## unhcp

hmmm.... snow what is that?


----------



## jhall22guitar

Well that WBZ article says it is a POWERFUL storm, and we just have to hope that rights, because then even the amounts on that article will be wrong (its funny that the article says that)


----------



## AC2717

SO when would this be coming exactly
I have to watch as I might push back my skiing trip for a day, it would have to be worth it though


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

This weekend could see one of the more significant snow events of the winter, as a storm moves up the coast and threatens to dump enough snow to bring out the plows, especially in southeastern Massachusetts. 

"The cold air will come in and the storm system will drag in enough moisture for snow," said Storm Team 5 "It will be primarily a snow event." 

The snow was predicted to move in Saturday morning and continue throughout the day. 

In southeastern Massachusetts, 3-to-6 inches were forecast. In Greater Boston, 2-to-4 inches were likely, with lesser amounts in northern Massachusetts and New Hampshire. 

"There are still a lot of details to work out, but the computer models are trending to add more snow to the forecast,"


----------



## jhall22guitar

AC2717;1444082 said:


> SO when would this be coming exactly
> I have to watch as I might push back my skiing trip for a day, it would have to be worth it though


During the day on Saturday  Not real happy that it will be a daytime storm, but its a storm.


----------



## Oshkosh

Maybe this is the big one??????
It will form on top of us then just keep sucking the moisture off the Atlantic.......
I can dream cant I ?


----------



## jhall22guitar

Oshkosh;1444110 said:


> Maybe this is the big one??????
> It will form on top of us then just keep sucking the moisture off the Atlantic.......
> I can dream cant I ?


If you read the article from WBZ it says something like that may occur! Thumbs Up You should be the weatherman on TV, at least we can trust you!


----------



## siteworkplus

jhall22guitar;1444105 said:


> During the day on Saturday  Not real happy that it will be a daytime storm, but its a storm.


Are you kidding? daytime-nitetime-weekend-holiday-or in the middle of my birthday hummer-BRING IT ALL ON


----------



## Oshkosh

jhall22guitar;1444122 said:


> If you read the article from WBZ it says something like that may occur! Thumbs Up You should be the weatherman on TV, at least we can trust you!


We have seen stranger things here in New England, the backlash of a storm that is past us bombing out in the ocean can be a big snow event for us also..
People will panic if this turns into something...This is basically the first storm of the winter for us(maybe)...


----------



## Oshkosh

siteworkplus;1444127 said:


> Are you kidding? daytime-nitetime-weekend-holiday-or in the middle of my birthday hummer-BRING IT ALL ON


I agree you can still get the last one plowing , just sayin....


----------



## siteworkplus

Oshkosh;1444132 said:


> I agree you can still get the last one plowing , just sayin....


make sure you have a winch to pull your truck out of the woods, just sayin


----------



## Oshkosh

siteworkplus;1444134 said:


> make sure you have a winch to pull your truck out of the woods, just sayin


Risk versus reward Thumbs Up


----------



## jhall22guitar

I dont like the daytime when we have to plow, to many dumba$$es on the road. (Not that there arent a few at night)


----------



## Oshkosh

jhall22guitar;1444143 said:


> I don't like the daytime when we have to plow, to many dumba$$es on the road. (Not that there arent a few at night)


That is true....
When I do ramps on 128 it is almost nothing but dumba##es behind me...
Allot of guys hoping for something up this way.....
Its been a lean year when the middle of February comes around and they haven't covered registration and insurance costs..


----------



## jhall22guitar

Oshkosh;1444150 said:


> That is true....
> When I do ramps on 128 it is almost nothing but dumba##es behind me...
> Allot of guys hoping for something up this way.....


Its the worst, I only drive our sidewalk crew (me and my buddy) and even I cant get work done because of just the people walking around all day during storms, my plow driver has it the worst with cars just blocking him in.


----------



## Maleko

5 O'clock news here just said 4-6 inches MAYBE more if the cold front comes earlier.

Woohoo,


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i am not getting to excited dont want to jinx it


----------



## jmac5058

Morrissey snow removal service;1444232 said:


> i am not getting to excited dont want to jinx it


Its too late to jinx us now we already are.But it looks like the south shore is in the sweet spot this time.And then if it stalls out at sea we can get that 18"+ we all need.WooHoo


----------



## Santry426

Jmac you need to put the pipe down! Its gonna be all rain except for an hour or two of wet snow then its gone and gonna be freezing. 18 inches haha


----------



## GSullivan

Is been so long since I put my blade on I almost forgot how to do it. How bout' it Mansf123, what's the word on this weekend? You seen to have the best info.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I hope we get enough to push, looks like slow accumulation snowing for 12 hours with only 3" of snow??? wtf?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

all i need is 2"


----------



## Santry426

I wouldn't rush to do anything, by this time tomorrow night they will say the storm is going to miss us i'm sure


----------



## WingPlow

the cold front is gonna push whatever storm that forms out to see well south of the benchmark


----------



## Oshkosh

Santry426;1444250 said:


> I wouldn't rush to do anything, by this time tomorrow night they will say the storm is going to miss us i'm sure


Tomorrow at this time they should have a clue (maybe)......
Good news is we have a chance....


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just watched the weather and i dont think they know yet


----------



## Santry426

Yea its a clipper storm all depends on track and temp


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

anything this year is better than nothing


----------



## AlliedMike

looking like we are in a heep of trouble boys its time to put the mowers and clean up gear away and time to put the plows and sanders back on lets git r done


----------



## quigleysiding

Wow a little chatter on this thread. First time all winter. Where is Timmy he usually knows whats up.


----------



## quigleysiding

AlliedMike;1444272 said:


> looking like we are in a heep of trouble boys its time to put the mowers and clean up gear away and time to put the plows and sanders back on lets git r done


 I hope my plows and sanders still work.


----------



## AlliedMike

quigleysiding;1444279 said:


> I hope my plows and sanders still work.


im gonna have to agree with ya lol


----------



## fordtruck661

I believe it when the snow is on the ground


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

To good to be true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NAHA

Tbat kid is pretty good


----------



## ss502gmc

fordtruck661;1444343 said:


> I believe it when the snow is on the ground


You must have gotten that from one of those accuweather guys huh? Lol
The only channel I saw putting out bigger accumulations was channel 4 which goes by Accuweather. Ill believe it when I see it but the anticipation is killing me already hahaha...


----------



## jhall22guitar

Ive heard most stations saying somewhere in the 5-7in range, with a chance for more all night. We will know for sure tomorrow night I think if they are really going to support what they are saying. But I am hoping for a nice storm. My Weatherbug and a few other apps I have say the storm will be about 24hrs.

Either way I am making sure the equipment is ready to go!


----------



## Oshkosh

Yeap, a beautiful day in the 50's coming up tomorrow, no excuses not to be ready...


----------



## timmy1

GFS has the low tracking just outside the 40/70 benchmark. This would concentrate QPF between say I-95 RI and Mass and Rt 24 in Mass. Less toward Worcester and Less toward the Cape where Boundary layer warming creates mixing.


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1444428 said:


> GFS has the low tracking just outside the 40/70 benchmark. This would concentrate QPF between say I-95 RI and Mass and Rt 24 in Mass. Less toward Worcester and Less toward the Cape where Boundary layer warming creates mixing.


So Timmy Whats that mean?


----------



## ss502gmc

quigleysiding;1444478 said:


> So Timmy Whats that mean?


It means that im in Bridgewater 4 miles away from Rt 24/495 which is supposedly the sweet spot / jack pot!!!! Although I here now its gonna be more of an easterly track. Who knows


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i heard 2 to 4 for me in lunenburg ma


----------



## quigleysiding

ss502gmc;1444496 said:


> It means that im in Bridgewater 4 miles away from Rt 24/495 which is supposedly the sweet spot / jack pot!!!! Although I here now its gonna be more of an easterly track. Who knows


I was hoping it meant that I was going to be in the sweet spot payup


----------



## ss502gmc

Fox25 has the SS area in the 2"-5" range. Out to see she goes!! :-(


----------



## ss502gmc

Im really hoping for 8" so i can get double the $$$$. Tomorrow is gonna be 50 deg out so I can get everything hooked up and ready wearing a sweat shirt and sneakers lol


----------



## lawn king

lawn king;1432091 said:


> Feb 10th & 11th are sure to be snow events as im supposed to go out of town! We will probably get smoked on the superbowl as well!


The way i see it you all owe me! Send your checks to lawn king po box 28 weymouth ma 02191.


----------



## MrPLow2011

I watched the 10 oclock news, They are all over place. One says starts off as rain other says starts as snow. I am glad I am going into work and paying a buddy to drive truck.


----------



## quigleysiding

lawn king;1444543 said:


> The way i see it you all owe me! Send your checks to lawn king po box 28 weymouth ma 02191.


You were right about the Superbowl. The pats defiantly got smoked. Lets hope you are right about this weekend


----------



## leigh

Weather "experts" never take into account ground temps. In southern Ct its going to be 50 tomorrow. Weather channel has temps above freezing friday night. High temps Sat 39.
It 's going to have to snow like a mother to accumulate. Kiss of death if they mention "grassy surfaces" or "untreated surfaces"
I don't care what happens, I'm pre-salting all my accounts.I got 20 tons to burn before spring payup

( how"s that for a bad attitude )


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just watched all 5 new stations they are all about the same 1to3 north and west of boston and 2to5 south of boston


----------



## quigleysiding

I hope it doesn"t disappear by tommorow.


----------



## ss502gmc

So everyone seems to agree on 3" - 6" for the South Shore over to 95 and down towards Prov.


----------



## jmac5058

This storm is diffrent than the past storms this year,theres tons of moisture in this one and if it comes a bit closer or stalls we could get slammed.This is our best chance for a good one.


----------



## ss502gmc

jmac5058;1444683 said:


> This storm is diffrent than the past storms this year,theres tons of moisture in this one and if it comes a bit closer or stalls we could get slammed.This is our best chance for a good one.


More than likely our only chance...


----------



## rjfetz1

jmac5058;1444683 said:


> This storm is diffrent than the past storms this year,theres tons of moisture in this one and if it comes a bit closer or stalls we could get slammed.This is our best chance for a good one.


I think the artic front will be pushing this one out and away at some point. Middle next week into the 40's we go...


----------



## mansf123

i dont think we need to worry about this one missing us....i think the south shore will get pounded


----------



## timmy1

GFS has the low tracking just outside the 40/70 benchmark. This would concentrate QPF between say I-95 RI and Mass and Rt 24 in Mass. Less toward Worcester and Less toward the Cape where Boundary layer warming creates mixing.



quigleysiding;1444478 said:


> So Timmy Whats that mean?


"GFS" Global Forecast System is a global numerical weather prediction computer model run by NOAA.

"40/70 benchmark". A location out at sea, It has been observed that most major east coast snowstorms will pass over or near this 40/70 benchmark as they move to the north or northeast. Far enough out that the "Wrap around" NE moisture is could enough to produce snow. Too far out and the moisture does not make it far enough inland. A storm track inside the 40/70 produces a warmer E flow for SNE.

"QPF" Quantitative Precipitation Forecast. Amount of precipitation in inches. Or in a snow event...The meltdown equivalent in inches. Remember, an inch of QPF w/snow can vary from 1:10 to 1:100. So, 1 inch of water (meltdown equivalent) can produce between 10-100" of snow depending on the temperature.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/tables/snowfall-meltwater.html


----------



## quigleysiding

Thanks Timmy:salute:


----------



## AC2717

hooking up after work and putting some more fluid film on


----------



## ss502gmc

rjfetz1;1444692 said:


> I think the artic front will be pushing this one out and away at some point. Middle next week into the 40's we go...


On the other hand the arctic front coming in sooner should make the storm intensify more rapidly which would set up heavier snow bands. Last night TWC had my town at a high temp of 39 tomorrow and now the high say 33 which tells me the front is speeding up which should get that storm to blow up quicker. So instead of a 1/2 inch per hour it could be 2" per hour in some of the bands. Wishful thinking I guess....


----------



## AC2717

anyone here of any changes now that the 8am-9am hour has passed or are we waiting for the 6 hour model to come in


----------



## Nearbywork

*One-Time Customers*

Assuming the best this weekend, anyone interested in helping to test a plowing / customer-discovery app?

We launched 3 weeks ago along the South Shore, and it went pretty well, but obviously haven't had much opp. since.

I'm in Weymouth, and would love to get a few more people involved.

Check out plowme.com for basic info., or send me a message on here.

Yeh


----------



## FisheRam

I'm hearing that we will be lucky to get more than 2" where I am, but that there's still a chance for things to come together and get some more, just not as likely. I'm not getting my hopes up but will be prepared incase.


----------



## Oshkosh

3-6" on the northeast coast over a 12 hour period. 
Throw in temps today in the 50's,overnight in the mid 30's and then tomorrow in the low to mid 30's makes it sound like a salt event for the most part for us highway guys 
Still hoping.....
Throwing the plow on the Cub Cadet, I'm going to plow damn it !!!!!!


----------



## BillyRgn

I new it they blew it out of perportion last night I was 6 in today 1-2 if we are lucky and roads will probably stay wet


----------



## 20Silverado05

These weather men could screw up a wet dream... I just wanna rip my new sled thru the center of town.


----------



## rjfetz1

Oshkosh;1444946 said:


> Throwing the plow on, I'm going to plow damn it !!!!!!


That a boy...you told em


----------



## AlliedMike

hang on to ur plows in eastern ct boys this thign is gonna throw one hell of a punch right over us so be ready


----------



## FisheRam

It seems like there might be a bit of a bump west in snowfall totals! That would mean more snow for Boston and north. Maybe I should buy Bruins tickets for tomorrow's game, it seemed to work last time!!


----------



## WingPlow

say good bye to this one boys !!


----------



## timmy1

...winter weather advisory in effect from 4 am to 10 pm est
saturday...

The national weather service in taunton has issued a winter
weather advisory for accumulating snow...which is in effect from
4 am to 10 pm est saturday.

* locations...eastern connecticut...rhode island and eastern
massachusetts.

* hazard types...snow.

* accumulations...2 to 5 inches of snow.

* forecast uncertainty...there is a low probability of snowfall
reaching 6 to 8 inches from fall river to new bedford to
plymouth including the upper cape and the buzzard bay
communities.

* timing...the heaviest snow will fall from 10 am to 3 pm.

* impacts...roadways will become snow covered and
slippery...especially secondary roads including exit and
entrance ramps.

* winds...north 5 to 15 mph with gusts up to 30 mph.

* temperatures...around 30.

* visibilities...one quarter to one half mile at times.


----------



## J29

Temps near 50 today, barely going below freezing tonight and hovering a degree or two above all day tomorrow, stronger sun angle, all the snow falling during day light hours.....not holding out much hope for this storm unless it really comes down hard. Sorry guys, hope I'm wrong on this one. This winter sucks!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

C'mon snow!


----------



## Oshkosh

rjfetz1;1445122 said:


> That a boy...you told em


Looks like the 3 Macks will stay parked but the Cub Cadet will be out..Friggin winter...:yow!:


----------



## FordFisherman

Its headed out to sea, cape, coastal mass look ok but don't think the rest of us get a push in....


----------



## dooleycorp

put the salt out quick before its gone boys!!!


----------



## Maleko

I'm so fed up with the weather asshats..... one minute its upto 6" then its maybe a dusting, then well if it gets colder we could get more. Just tell us you don't know , say something true......


----------



## mulcahy mowing

sorry boys, I put the plow on..blew it for all of us..


----------



## gtmustang00

Pipe down boys. No need to get fussy. All weather sites for Southern NH still say 1-3 inches.


----------



## BillyRgn

50 today 38 degrees now and I don't think it is gonna be below freezing when it snows


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I would be happy if i didn't see another snow flake this year.


----------



## ss502gmc

It better snow still, I got the plow on, spreader on and loaded, and spent 2 hours fixing an electrical issue with the spreader. Not to mention loading 1.5 yds of wet salt by shovel!!! So yeah it better F***ing SNOW!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## LR3

ss502gmc;1445420 said:


> It better snow still, I got the plow on, spreader on and loaded, and spent 2 hours fixing an electrical issue with the spreader. Not to mention loading 1.5 yds of wet salt by shovel!!! So yeah it better F***ing SNOW!!!!!!! Lol


Damn, 1.5yds. with a shovel? That's some hard work. Where about in CT are you?


----------



## ss502gmc

LR3;1445426 said:


> Damn, 1.5yds. with a shovel? That's some hard work. Where about in CT are you?


Yea tell me about it. I have a tailgate spreader when I should have a vbox but cant justify the cost especially with this pathetic season. And im in Bridgewater in southeast Ma.


----------



## quigleysiding

Just started raining.


----------



## Oshkosh

42 and nothing here yet


----------



## ss502gmc

Light rain in Bridgewater but why did the temp go from 41 to 44 in the last hour??? Where is this supposed cold front?


----------



## quigleysiding

WTF weathermen 7:00 am news snow 2-4 inches 5:00 pm news 3-5 5 hours later 10m news 1-3


----------



## mansf123

Hate to say it but i dont have a good feeling about this one at all. figures


----------



## 02powerstroke

Not doing a damn thing till its snowing.... and currently its 42 and raining so o well


----------



## mansf123

we just cant catch a damn break


----------



## ss502gmc

Wtffff im going hunting in the morning for over paid weather liars!!!!!! 1-2"?????? From 3-6 5 hrs ago??? Any one wanna join me?????


----------



## Oshkosh

I just walked the dog and it feels like spring to me....Ugh...


----------



## PORTER 05

WOW WTF REALLY? just watched news @ 11PM channel 4-5 and 7 , everyone of them had us (north shore) for D-1 lol at 5PM they all had us at 2-4" spent the whole day shifting from trees to snow plows ballast 2 yards sand/salt fuel oil checks called all the boys wtf I'm done.


----------



## quigleysiding

ss502gmc;1445511 said:


> Wtffff im going hunting in the morning for over paid weather liars!!!!!! 1-2"?????? From 3-6 5 hrs ago??? Any one wanna join me?????


I in. Really didn"t want to spend all morning getting ready for a rain storm


----------



## PORTER 05

one of the local channels had us for 3-5" at 5 now d-1 great wtf am i so pose to do with $160 worth of sand/salt mix?


----------



## quigleysiding

PORTER 05;1445517 said:


> one of the local channels had us for 3-5" at 5 now d-1 great wtf am i so pose to do with $160 worth of sand/salt mix?


Spread it in your weatherman's driveway.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

good thing i did not get ready today kinda new this was going to happen


----------



## mansf123

my buddy says its snowing pretty hard in rhode island now.....


----------



## quigleysiding

mansf123;1445521 said:


> my buddy says its snowing pretty hard in rhode island now.....


Still rain here.


----------



## ss502gmc

quigleysiding;1445518 said:


> Spread it in your weatherman's driveway.


Or on there front lawn and concrete walkways!


----------



## Chevycrazyman

mansf123;1445521 said:


> my buddy says its snowing pretty hard in rhode island now.....


raining still here in bristol ri. never trust weatherman. gotta wait till its on the ground. thought you guys up here would realize that by now and not complain every time.


----------



## jhall22guitar

NO SNOW?! What do we pay those jackf***s for?


Whoever said they want to go hunting weathermen, let me know. Ill gladly go.


----------



## mansf123

snowing here but to warm for it to stick.


----------



## ss502gmc

Snowing in Bridgewater and sticking to the grass at 34 deg. Going back to sleep for awhile...


----------



## LR3

Snowing in Groton. Nothing sticking.


----------



## cpmi

It's going---going---going----GONE out to sea boy's!:waving: You guy's didn't really think it was going to snow did you? :laughing: Classic weather guesser hype. Wrap this season up and put a bow on it cause she's done. This whole season has been a bust snow wise-didn't think it was going to change now. Oh well-theres always next season--maybe.


----------



## BillyRgn

Light snow in Hamden,ct temp in the high 30's it is only sticking in a few shady spots I'm out in a tshirt all I wanted was enough to get rid if 3 yards I'd sand salt I had left over from after the last storm when it was suposed to be icy in the next morning


----------



## rjfetz1

PORTER 05;1445517 said:


> wtf am i so pose to do with $160 worth of sand/salt mix?


I'm with you...I have $135 salt... Can't hold on to it it will freeze solid...wtf......

light snow slowly moving southeast .. its going...


----------



## ss502gmc

I should have gone fishing yesterday instead of getting ready for a "storm"!


----------



## jhall22guitar

The radar shows more snow coming this way, I dont see it going SE.

Snowing here in Norton. Not sticking to the roads yet.


----------



## mansf123

ill be happy to get a sanding in at this point.


----------



## nepatsfan

salt run this morning......I'll take it.


----------



## AC2717

well after the weather report at 11pm,
glad I did not put the plow on last night, said I will wake up and take a look
Glad I waiting, now I can get the F out of here early like I was going to originally, to get up to the slops, If I see any of the weathermen out on the slopes they better get out of the way, I will give them a snow job!!!!


----------



## siteworkplus

well this is turning out to be a big popcorn faahht here in metro west WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mysticlandscape

PORTER 05;1445517 said:


> one of the local channels had us for 3-5" at 5 now d-1 great wtf am i so pose to do with $160 worth of sand/salt mix?


wtf am i going to do with this 15 tons of magic salt......


----------



## rjfetz1

I see the sun...


----------



## leigh

rjfetz1;1445664 said:


> I see the sun...


If you were a weatherman you could spin that into a positive for more snow coming
( the famous solar enhancement theory)


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im ready for spring.


----------



## PORTER 05

wtf , its not even raining here , no wind at all and its warm? I just watched NECN and those idiots are still going with 2" for my area ? Mystic wtf are you going to do with all that crap that sucks.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nothing here not even a flake


----------



## AlliedMike

And yet they still cant get the dam weather right pricks


----------



## Oshkosh

I was pissed ,about 2am the NWS called off the winter weather advisory.....
At this rate the cub cadet wont go out......
update, very light snow moved in... 36 and light snow.
It might be time to break out the snow goddess/dance, She is very popular in the Mount Washington Valley...


----------



## plowmaster07

Have about 1/64" in Gardner. Got up, looked, went back to bed. Maybe next time guys.


----------



## tiaquessa

This is totally ridiculous. I can't believe they couldn't see that the cold front and the southern storm weren't going to meet for the storm to work out. I could see it on the maps that it was going to explode offshore. Sure enough.


----------



## lawn king

We will return everyones checks lol!


----------



## FisheRam

Just hooked up. Let's get em!!!


----------



## FisheRam

This one has actually made me angry at them. I don't want to see their faces on the news for the rest of the winter. Either I see it start to snow or this site lets me know something might be coming


----------



## NAHA

Makes me further hate the news, good thing weather people don't.do intel reports we would be really f'd in our a's


----------



## rjfetz1

AlliedMike;1445699 said:


> And yet they still cant get the dam weather right


Here Timmy, Timmy, Timmy......where are you? You can run but you can't hide

There's still a 40% chance of snow.


----------



## BOSSDmax

i bought a street bike this past monday i thought that would have brought snow but nope just more clear weather to ride it hah. about to return the plow back to the dealer...


----------



## cpmi

Sun is a blazin here in CT-so much for the "artic blast" it's around 36 degrees.


----------



## fordtruck661

ss502gmc;1444362 said:


> You must have gotten that from one of those accuweather guys huh? Lol
> The only channel I saw putting out bigger accumulations was channel 4 which goes by Accuweather. Ill believe it when I see it but the anticipation is killing me already hahaha...


Actually I did not get it from Accuweather And believe it or not they where the only one saying less than 1" for this storm. lol


----------



## ss502gmc

I think im more mad with these weather losers than ever before! How can they not even come close to an accurate forecast 12 hrs before the storm??? Maybe they just dont care to put effort into doing there job!!!??? It costs alot of people money to prepare for there sub par forecasts that they botch on a regular basis. With the BS snowfall aside what happened to this arctic front that was a sure thing to cross throughout the day? Im sure the temps will fall after the storm is gone but to be 12 hours off on timing? Come on! Not to mention there all babbling that its not gonna be nearly as "frigid" as the thought. I want some of there phone numbers so I can bring them down a notch off there high horse!


----------



## mansf123

Is anyone planning on sanding tonight? im afraid the water will dry up before it can have time to freeze. This storm cost alot of people money getting fueled up and ready to go for absolutly nothing.


----------



## ss502gmc

mansf123;1445841 said:


> Is anyone planning on sanding tonight? im afraid the water will dry up before it can have time to freeze. This storm cost alot of people money getting fueled up and ready to go for absolutly nothing.


Im praying everything ices up to get rid of all this salt in my truck and atleast recoup the $$$ for filling my tank. Now the weather channel doesnt show the ss dropping below freezing till 9pm. Grrrr


----------



## Oshkosh

37 and snowing........Just wet out there...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

BOSSDmax;1445807 said:


> i bought a street bike this past monday i thought that would have brought snow but nope just more clear weather to ride it hah. about to return the plow back to the dealer...


What kind of bike did you get? And where do you live in CT?


----------



## fordpsd

I was hoping to be able to go out sanding tonight but with no precipitation coming down it doesn't look to good. What a joke this was.


----------



## mansf123

roads are already drying up....time to go drown the sorrows


----------



## siteworkplus

mansf123;1445894 said:


> roads are already drying up....time to go drown the sorrows


mai-ties& scorpion bowls I'm buyin, wifes drivin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nepatsfan

Mysticlandscape;1445660 said:


> wtf am i going to do with this 15 tons of magic salt......


Ill buy it for $600 cash


----------



## GSullivan

Big bust here on the Cape! I think it might be time for me to accept the fact that the season is over.It would be great to get out again but our chances are slipping away fast.


----------



## Tundraplow07

It stopped snowing, these weather ppl suck. Will you guys pay me to predict the wrong weather


----------



## ss502gmc

So is it fair to say that no one in mass got any accumulations aside the coatings on the grass that melted? Are the weather people that pathetic??? 

P.S. my town is out salting right now so I think in a couple hours ill go salt my lots before the pavement dries lol


----------



## Oshkosh

Northeast Mass coast here and nothing stuck, clouds breaking up and 36 degrees still.


----------



## Santry426

See you all back on here next september for the 12-13 snowfall thread lock this one since winter is done !


----------



## unhcp

Storm is a bust


----------



## timmy1

The forecast was right on over here...Only thing is, we had 2-4mm instead of 2-4".


----------



## Maleko

Yup loaded up the sander yesterday afternoon when they said 2-4 maybe 1-3, put the plow on set th alarm for 4am .... Not even snowing woke up at 6am light flurries... So annoyed at the forecasters what is it this difficult ? why? No i have to drive down the road with the spreader on high to dump it.. Its gonna get real cold at night and i don't want a solid block of salt. UGH...... SO pissed.. there goes 130 bucks


----------



## Mysticlandscape

nepatsfan;1445901 said:


> Ill buy it for $600 cash


ha ha ha come on now I would let it sit until next year before I let it go for that. You know its not cheap.


----------



## siteworkplus

would'nt be nice if you could find a vendor that would let you pay for what you use? If you did'nt use any you could return it for a credit? Yeah, and fairies and leprechauns marry and raise baby unicorns.


----------



## Maleko

3 of my buddies just drove down the road today and dumped out all their sanders. seems no one i know wants to leave it in....


----------



## ss502gmc

I just got done salting my lots that were still wet with puddles, i think on one i gotta worry about ppl slipping on salt instead of ice i put it down so heavy. But if anyone wants to dump there spreaders in my driveway come on down! Ill take free salt instead of helping out the towns lol i needed to do something after this miserable day of cussing at the tv


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

The place i buy my salt from will let me spin it back off into the pile if i dont end up using it.


----------



## aperfcrcle

THEGOLDPRO;1446273 said:


> The place i buy my salt from will let me spin it back off into the pile if i dont end up using it.


after reading all the people who drove around and wasted all that salt, I was gonna say the same thing.. ALL places do that and if they dont, why not just get a few garbage cans and spin it into that? thats what I do and the salt stays fine if you cover it... thats such a waste of money and material haha


----------



## pkenn

whats was that?? ...kinda sounds like a fat lady singing!


----------



## lawn king

Man what a joke! I was in chatham this weekend, there was almost enough snow to plow down here, The town treated the roads, I think its safe to say this winter is very close to done, warm temps on the way this coming week!


----------



## USMCMP5811

I think meteorologist and strippers are related, Get you all worked up, hot and bothered yet, no happy ending......


----------



## siteworkplus

:


USMCMP5811;1446474 said:


> I think meteorologist and strippers are related, Get you all worked up, hot and bothered yet, no happy ending......


:laughing::laughing::laughing::salute:


----------



## jhall22guitar

I think we are due for a BIG storm, but that might not be til December! haha


----------



## fordtruck661

I will take some of that salt off of your hands if you dont want it! And my town must feel the same way with getting rid of all the salt see that all the roads are so white they look like paper. lol 

I was hoping I did not have to say this but this winter looks like it is a bust!! But with all the strange this happening lately I would not be surprised if it starts snowing in the summer!! :laughing:


----------



## Tundraplow07

I Heard Someone Mention something about global warming and thats why this winter season has been sh*tty, Could it be true ?


----------



## theholycow

I sure was wishing for that global warming last winter.


----------



## leigh

Tundraplow07;1446705 said:


> I Heard Someone Mention something about global warming and thats why this winter season has been sh*tty, Could it be true ?


Tell that to the people in europe


----------



## Oshkosh

leigh;1446752 said:


> Tell that to the people in europe


And Alaska.......
Global Warming is a "Term" that made many politicians rich.......I'm not saying things arnt changing...But they have been changing since the earth was created...
There have been heating and cooling cycles with the earth since the day it was created.Core samples in Antarctica have proven for thousands of years there have been different cycles.
Al Gore just decided to put a name on it and make allot of money...
To answer your question as I understand it the weather is changing slowly, gradually having to do with the earth warming..That being said a change from one year to the next as dramatic as this has been is a fluke.
If you look at past snow totals threw the years there have been good seasons and bad going as far back as records where kept.
In Boston we are possibly going to break the lack of snow record set back in 1936.....Kind of reinforces the cycles and good years and bad years theory.


----------



## BillyRgn

Anyone on here from Greenwich ct I herd they just got a squal half inch of snow in five minutes right out of the blue totally unexpected i95 is at a snails pace. Hope u guys can get a salt run at least


----------



## NAHA

Where gonna get 37" of snow wed night, I practicing being a weatherman, who wants to hire me.


----------



## Oshkosh

NAHA;1446982 said:


> Where gonna get 37" of snow wed night, I practicing being a weatherman, who wants to hire me.


Your Hired....I like your optimism...Open a window and look out, look at a map once in a while you will do great...


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

And guess what you even get paid to screw up the forecast.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Tundraplow07;1446705 said:


> I Heard Someone Mention something about global warming and thats why this winter season has been sh*tty, Could it be true ?


They proved global warming false, as with the melting of the ice caps. The ice caps in the Hemilayas they "thought" were melting, havent lost ANYTHING in the last 10 years.


----------



## nepatsfan

Mysticlandscape;1446055 said:


> ha ha ha come on now I would let it sit until next year before I let it go for that. You know its not cheap.


 I know it isn't but I dont really want to store it for a year either unless I could steal itThumbs Up 40 bucks a ton for magic salt is about normal...isnt it?:laughing:

Another thing....Since it seems to be a trend, anyone who wants to waste salt or sand salt can spin it off at my shop!
Like goldpro said, why not just spin it off where you bought it. Even if they wont credit you the next time you go in your probably gonna get a good load or maybe some extra or something. I would at least remind them that I did that the next time I picked up.


----------



## nepatsfan

Snow friday....hook up the plows, this is gonna be a big one!


----------



## fishinRI13

nepatsfan;1447135 said:


> Snow friday....hook up the plows, this is gonna be a big one!


:laughing::laughing: I wouldnt hold your breathe


----------



## BOSSDmax

THEGOLDPRO;1445864 said:


> What kind of bike did you get? And where do you live in CT?


08 gsxr 600, use to live in southbury now in sandy hook...waiting on the same storms you are


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Nice man, We will have to go riding in the spring time.


----------



## quigleysiding

nepatsfan;1447135 said:


> Snow friday....hook up the plows, this is gonna be a big one!


Here we go again:realmad:


----------



## Tundraplow07

I'm not hooking up until I see 2 or more on the ground I'm slowly learning my lesson


----------



## rjfetz1

Anyone hear what the prediction for gas prices is going to be this year? Someone told me $4.25/gal. by Memorial Day That sure will hurt after this winter. Having to raise prices to cover gas just sucks and it opens the doors for the low ballers..


----------



## BillyRgn

I herd as high as 5 for gas this summer but I sure hop not, I will be pulling my trailer with a civic if that's the case


----------



## MrPLow2011

Umm They already said RAIN for friday. Its going to be 45.


----------



## lawn king

For all of you that are buying into this global warming, i strongly recommend you read the book State of fear by micheal crichton. You will have a totally different perspective upon its completion!


----------



## nepatsfan

MrPLow2011;1447364 said:


> Umm They already said RAIN for friday. Its going to be 45.


and *they* said snow for last saturday....what's your point?


----------



## FisheRam

Friday's warm. There's some chatter about a possibility for something to come together this weekend, but everything would have to happen just right though...


----------



## Oshkosh

Friggin Atlanta is getting frozen precip and we have a hard time finding a flurry...


----------



## siteworkplus

lawn king;1447385 said:


> For all of you that are buying into this global warming, i strongly recommend you read the book State of fear by micheal crichton. You will have a totally different perspective upon its completion!


Quickly, whats it's premise?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

bunch of fackin rain for the weekend!


----------



## lawn king

siteworkplus;1447581 said:


> Quickly, whats it's premise?


Sorry, its too much to condense into a few words! Its a great read as are all crichton books! He was a fanatic about factual research for his books! A brilliant man, he want to medical school in boston for several years in his college days.


----------



## siteworkplus

thanx I will search it out.


----------



## mansf123

Now the mets are afraid to even mention snow after the diseaster saturday. Theres a storm next sunday that could be close by. next time lets hope they call for a flurry and we get a blizzard. I dont mind those mistakes


----------



## SnowPro93

mansf123;1447978 said:


> Now the mets are afraid to even mention snow after the diseaster saturday. Theres a storm next sunday that could be close by. next time lets hope they call for a flurry and we get a blizzard. I dont mind those mistakes


I hope it doesn't happen this weekend I'm heading to Champlain to ice fish...knowing my luck it will snow.


----------



## GSullivan

With temps in the 40's and 50's I think it's over for us here in Mass on the South Shore. I realize anything is possible but.........


----------



## lawn king

*Its over!*

Im removing the plow & weightbox from my dumptruck this weekend, Trucking in lime & fert next week!


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*April fools day*

Remember the year we got not snow all winter and contractors, cities and towns had taken there equipment off and then came the Aprils fools day snowstorm, we already had the Halloween storm maybe we might end the plowing season with an April fools day storm.


----------



## theholycow

lawn king;1448338 said:


> Im removing the plow & weightbox from my dumptruck this weekend, Trucking in lime & fert next week!


Please don't. That will cause it to snow. Just let the winter die.


----------



## BillyRgn

Dandelions are already all over the place blooming wtf.


----------



## lawn king

Spring annuals were popping up all over the place on cape cod last weekend!


----------



## FisheRam

I noticed a couple weeks ago that the flowers were all sprouting from the ground north of Boston. It's a freak year for sure. I've gotten away with a spring jacket all season


----------



## mansf123

i know once we start getting ready to begin spring cleanups we will get buried with snow. We have to pay for this mild winter at some point. Im really hoping for a few storms before winter is done.....need some money to buy some toys


----------



## jhall22guitar

mansf123;1448671 said:


> i know once we start getting ready to begin spring cleanups we will get buried with snow. We have to pay for this mild winter at some point. Im really hoping for a few storms before winter is done.....need some money to buy some toys


its true. There was a post somewhere on PS this year that an accuweather guy had said, every 15 years in his life there is a winter with no snow, until between April 1 and April 7th. And normally he said they were 10+ inches, and this is the 15th year again! haha


----------



## Santry426

I'm allset with this winter. Just paid for my seasonal boat slip today and the boat can go in early as april 1st. Bring on spring and summer


----------



## mansf123

Just got put on call tonight to salt. Has anyone heard snow for tonight? I heard flurries but nothing more....


----------



## jmac5058

Big Nor Easter Sunday mabey??


----------



## USMCMP5811

SNOWANDICEMAN;1448364 said:


> Remember the year we got not snow all winter and contractors, cities and towns had taken there equipment off and then came the Aprils fools day snowstorm, we already had the Halloween storm maybe we might end the plowing season with an April fools day storm.


Feb 6-7, 1978 on Route 128 Needham, MA










April 1, 1997


----------



## siteworkplus

Now I'm getting pissed! 

How about just one of these, Is that too much to ask?


----------



## mansf123

They are being very quiet about sunday. Theres a few models giving us a blockbuster storm. My gut is telling me we get snow sunday. Havent had this feeling much this year but i do this time around.


----------



## siteworkplus

Your mouth to Gods ears


----------



## NAHA

Loose lips sink ships


----------



## nepatsfan

I just want to break the record for the least snowy winter on record now.


----------



## siteworkplus

Any body go to the boat show?

I'll bet not too many snow contractors unless they were loaded with seasonals


----------



## FisheRam

They are just starting to adress Sunday now. NECN says slight chance of snow, cw56 says that any storm will pass far to our south, and fox is "watching" the storm


----------



## BillyRgn

Now they are getting are hopes up for Sunday swing there could be a classic nor'easter but they dont want to say anything because what happened last week


----------



## Mysticlandscape

leaving tomorrow for Pittsburgh NH for a weekend of riding.... if it snows someone is buying me a beer.


----------



## jhall22guitar

If we get snow between this saturday and the 28th, I will be PISSED. I will be in Florida, and I would rather be in the cold snow!


----------



## wolfmobile8

Mysticlandscape;1449633 said:


> leaving tomorrow for Pittsburgh NH for a weekend of riding.... if it snows someone is buying me a beer.


Prob will see you up there mystic haha. Im Heading up friday to ride with my buddy. He has a house in Pittsburg. I was spose to go last weekend but decided to stay cause of the snow strom that we were spose to get but of course it never came. :realmad:


----------



## amscapes03

I've officially thrown in the towel on this frustrating snowless season. I don't even check the weather anymore. Well, the only time i tune in now is when i need a Nelly Carreno fix on NECN.


----------



## mycirus

I dont even want snow anymore. I took my ballast out and I am done. Last weekend was a tease. Watching it fall and not stick.


----------



## PORTER 05

Been doing tree work in Malden and around the Northshore all week , guys are all in their t-shirts.


----------



## mjlawncare

i will also be heading to pittsburg this weekend and the following weekend


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

take the sanders out and put the plows away its over!


----------



## Powastroka

7 weather just mentioned a storm for sunday. One model is forcasting a major blizzard for NE.. That was one out of what 4 or 5? At least ill be ready just in cas:-(.....


----------



## camaro 77

we are also heading up to pittsburg friday morning won't be home till monday night should be a blast


----------



## Oshkosh

Well until the frost is out of the ground the trucks I plow with will stay hooked up...Bring it on....
Not much snow up north either looking at base depths...
Riding is limited. The trails that are open are in great shape.

Use caution in other areas of the state as there is water and ice. Recommended to Stay off Lakes and Ponds where ice depth is unknown.

Pittsburg- 1" new snow on a 6-8" base in higher elevations and 2-3" in lower. Grooming is ongoing, and conditions range from moderate to great. South of town and there could still be some problem areas and some areas are still closed and are posted as such. Please pay attention to all signage! There are still logging operations going on. Perry Stream Rd is closed to snowmobile traffic and stay on the side of Magalloway Rd; some shared roads and are posted 10 mph. Lakes are still considered to be unsafe! For more details go to www.pittsburgridgerunners.org.

Colebrook- Trails are groomed, range from marginal to fair with some bare spots, water bars and icy in lower elevations and good to great in higher elevations, watch for water bars, ice on hill sides and corners. Please ride with caution. If you ride east to Dixville Notch, the depth increases quite a lot, and there is even more snow further east toward Errol. For more info go to www.colebrookski-bees.com

Stratford- 4-6" base. Trails are groomed and riding is moderate to good. Stratford Bog area riding is moderate. Potato Hill trail is closed due to logging. Use caution logging at jct of Corr 3 and 7. Watch for water bars.

Groveton/Nash Stream- 2-6" base. Trails are groomed and riding is good. 5 South Temporarily Closed. Caution some icy conditions.

Diamond Pond/Coleman State Park- 1" new snow on a 6-8" base. Trails are groomed and riding is great. Several logging operations going on. Lake ice is marginal. Warming hut open Saturday and Sunday. Gas pumps open 24/7. For more details go to www.swiftdiamondriders.com

Errol- 1-4" base. Trails are groomed and riding is good to great. Use Caution some trails are getting icy.

Cambridge- 2-4" base trails are groomed and riding is good.

Milan- 2-4" base. Trails are groomed and riding is good.

Twin Mtn- 2-4" Trails are groomed and riding is moderate to good. Grooming is being done in the Base Rd/Jefferson Notch area.

Dalton- 1-4" base Trails are marginal to moderate.

Berlin- 2-6" base. Trails are groomed and riding is good to great. For more details, go to www.whitemtridgerunners.com

Berlin/Success- 1-4" base. Trails are groomed and riding is moderate to good.

Gorham- 2-4" base. Trails are groomed and riding is good. Use caution some open water bars. And use caution around logging jobs. Gorham Sled Fest Feb 17th thru 20th for more info go to www.presidentialrangeriders.org

Jefferson- 2-4" base. Trails are groomed and riding is marginal to good. Caution- Watch for water bars and logging operations. Waumbeks Annual Steak Feed and Poker Run are on Sunday Feb 19th. Poker Run is from 9am-2pm Steak Feed from 11am-2pm.

Franconia Notch- 1-3" base. Trails are groomed and riding is moderate to good. Corr 11 North of Notch is not groomed and riding is marginal.

Campton/Thornton- 1-4" base. Trails are groomed and riding is marginal to good. Corr 11 Rail line not groomed use caution. Some bare spots and ice.

Bear Notch- 4-8" base. Trails are groomed. Riding is good. Caution watch for some icy areas and in corners. RR Tracks have been groomed and loop is open. Use caution and watch for mushers and skiers.

Conway/ Chatham- 2-4" Base Trails from E Conway north are groomed and riding is marginal to good. From E Conway south conditions are marginal to moderate. Watch for frozen water bars and exposed rails. Logging behind Town and Country in E. Conway. Corridor 19 through Maine is groomed

Ossipee- 1-4" base. Trails are groomed towards Sandwich Notch and loop trails. Riding is marginal to good. Castle Trails groomed to Mt Shaw from Ossipee side. RR Tracks from White Lake to Corr 15 Poor. Caution icy conditions.

Wakefield- 1-3" base Trails are not groomed and riding is marginal. Use caution RR Tracks not covered.

Pisgah State Park- Riding Not available

Pillsbury State Park- Riding Not available

Sullivan- Riding Not available

Rail Lines:

•Northern: No riding at this time. 
•Ashuelot: No riding at this time 
•Fort Hill: No riding at this time 
•Sugar River: No riding at this time 
•Concord to Lincoln: No riding at this time


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i heard something sunday to! i will probly snow febuary 25 cause i am going away and had 2 cancel once already this year


----------



## jhall22guitar

I have heard rain for all next week unless theres sun that day. NO snow.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i wish it would snow or we could just junp right into spring


----------



## rjfetz1

Hold the shovels batman........

SATURDAY NIGHT-SUNDAY...
BIG DIFFERENCE AMOUNTS THE MODEL GUIDANCE HAS LEAD TO A VERY LOW
CONFIDENCE IN THIS PORTION OF THE FORECAST. THE GFS/UKMET ARE THE
MORE PROGRESSIVE AND GUN-HO ABOUT A DYNAMIC SYSTEM MOVING ACROSS THE
SOUTHEAST AND UP TOWARDS NEW ENGLAND DURING THE DAY ON SUNDAY. THE
ECMWF HAS THE SOUTHEAST SYSTEM STAYING WELL TO OUR SOUTH AND
AFFECTING THE MID-ATLANTIC INSTEAD. FINALLY THE CANADIAN MODEL
SEEMS TO DISSOLVE THE SYSTEM ENTIRELY. ONE CAUTION WITH THE
GFS...IT HAS BEEN FLIP-FLOPPING THIS SYSTEM WITH EACH RUN SO HAVE
ZERO CONFIDENCE IN THE MODEL AT ALL.


----------



## lawn king

If this winter was a prize fight, the ref would have called it on a TKO! Winter wins on a tko in the 3rd (month) round!


----------



## mansf123

im sticking with my prediction of a noreaster sunday. If im wrong beers are on me.........


----------



## NAHA

mansf123 will u cover jager bombs or just beer, i wanna get sht house crazy if they f this up


----------



## mansf123

NAHA;1449901 said:


> mansf123 will u cover jager bombs or just beer, i wanna get sht house crazy if they f this up


Good point....jager bombs also


----------



## AlliedMike

im heading for stewartstown nh tommorow and riding on my uncles property and my boss is suppose to call me if this thing hits im coming back


----------



## siteworkplus

offshore storm

I'm putting the plows on my boat. I'm gonna plow something damnit


----------



## GSullivan

I don't know what to make of this weekend event. I guess we'll be ready and take any amount that comes our way. I left the plow on my pick up and have been driving my dump truck anyway so we're ready to go!


----------



## AC2717

well they are speculating as of tonight just to CYA if something develops, what a bunch of bull, wish I could do that in my job,
ah yeah I think we can do this and do that lets see when the time comes...... so I can always be right


----------



## kattoom125

Im going away.... Just bought a new f 650 and would like to work it during aa snow storm


----------



## mpgall26

Don't think anyone wants it, definately no me, and the weather guys don't think it will come....so guess what. I am done with getting geared up for nothing. Walking away from gauranteed money to prep and make $$ with snow hasn't worked out to well this year. Although I am definetly in the big bed if snow sunday and the day pays for the pricy swing set I bought my son today.


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1449447 said:


> Any body go to the boat show?
> 
> I'll bet not too many snow contractors unless they were loaded with seasonals


going saturdayThumbs Up


----------



## AC2717

I am heading there tomorrow after work or Saturday morning.


----------



## Santry426

So sunday looks like its going going gone


----------



## Powastroka

Santry426;1450615 said:


> So sunday looks like its going going gone


Ya? says who? :laughing:


----------



## FisheRam

Santry426;1450615 said:


> So sunday looks like its going going gone


yeah. At least Maryland might get some snow....


----------



## FisheRam

I saw an Easter commercial on TV last night.... Spring is in the air! This winter is over..... But hey, Christmas music and commercials are only a few months behind that! Better luck next winter


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Santry426;1450615 said:


> So sunday looks like its going going gone


----------



## AC2717

hopefully they botch this forecast and it comes up
doubt it though


----------



## quigleysiding

Funny that none of them will make the call on this rain storm. It's not like they get fired if there wrong again,


----------



## mansf123

These morons dont know whats gonna happen in 2 hours nevermind 5 days out. They look at a computer model and then get everyone crazy. I could do that


----------



## jhall22guitar

THEGOLDPRO;1450671 said:


>


Thumbs Up Good song to describe the weather!

I see nothing coming our way, until we all start mowing!


----------



## Maleko

Ya i give up. 
Local yocal just said MAYBE ice spots here and there in the am.. Ya let me run out and fill my sander.....
Seen a few companies here that have removed their sanders. 

If we get nothing this Sunday. Im taking off my winter tires don't want to wear out my snows..


----------



## BOSSDmax

just because they are calling off this storm for sunday, were gonna get a huge storm. wishful thinking i know but we need some snow to push!


----------



## mansf123

im sticking with my guy feeling from yesterday.....i dont think we have heard the last about this sunday storm


----------



## fishinRI13

mansf123;1451007 said:


> im sticking with my guy feeling from yesterday.....i dont think we have heard the last about this sunday storm


I dont think we have either, saturday they will call for a foot and get everyone uptight and scrambling, then sunday morning they will say "oh sorry we messed it up" and everyone else will be pissed...just the way this winter goes......


----------



## rjfetz1

fishinRI13;1451071 said:


> "oh sorry we messed it up"


Never heard a weather man say that before..Thumbs Up


----------



## Maleko

GUESS WHAT ??????


OUT TO SEAAAAAAAAAAAA............
Ya bye bye..


----------



## Oshkosh

Is this February or what? 53 and beautiful out here on the coast....


----------



## siteworkplus

12 months of April


----------



## GSullivan

Today with the temps above 40 degrees any snow over the next couple of days wouldn't stick lomng enough for us to plow it. Theres always next season! My new Harley will be delivered next week anyways so it's off to Daytona for me ......hopefully.


----------



## Oshkosh

Even the sledding is marginal at best...I've never heard a 1-3" base listed as good riding conditions...

Snowmobiling in Maine in the Katahdin Region

It has been warm enough here today and as the temp is not likely to get below freezing until 9 or 10 tonight that we are not going to risk attempting much grooming tonight! Sorry about this but he risk of us doing more harm to a fragile snow pack then good is to great to take the chance!! Things are pretty flat anyway so happy riding tomorrow. Looks like tomorrow night we will be good to go!


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Were this come from*

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service taunton ma
420 pm est fri feb 17 2012

ctz002>004-maz002>024-026-nhz011-012-015-riz001>008-182130-
hartford ct-tolland ct-windham ct-western franklin ma-
eastern franklin ma-northern worcester ma-central middlesex ma-
western essex ma-eastern essex ma-western hampshire ma-
western hampden ma-eastern hampshire ma-eastern hampden ma-
southern worcester ma-western norfolk ma-southeast middlesex ma-
suffolk ma-eastern norfolk ma-northern bristol ma-
western plymouth ma-eastern plymouth ma-southern bristol ma-
southern plymouth ma-barnstable ma-dukes ma-nantucket ma-
northern middlesex ma-cheshire nh-eastern hillsborough nh-
western and central hillsborough nh-northwest providence ri-
southeast providence ri-western kent ri-eastern kent ri-bristol ri-
washington ri-newport ri-block island ri-
420 pm est fri feb 17 2012

this hazardous weather outlook is for northern
connecticut...central massachusetts...eastern
massachusetts...northeastern massachusetts...southeastern
massachusetts...western massachusetts...southern new
hampshire...northern rhode island and southern rhode island.

.day one...tonight.

Hazardous weather is not expected at this time.

.days two through seven...saturday through thursday.

An approaching cold front will bring scattered snow showers to the
region saturday evening. The snow showers may fall briefly heavy
and perhaps drop a quick inch or two in a few neighborhoods...with
the best chance in the higher terrain. This may result in some
slippery spots saturday evening.


----------



## FisheRam

SNOWANDICEMAN;1451500 said:


> Hazardous weather outlook
> national weather service taunton ma
> 420 pm est fri feb 17 2012
> 
> this hazardous weather outlook is for northern
> connecticut...central massachusetts...eastern
> massachusetts...northeastern massachusetts...southeastern
> massachusetts...western massachusetts...southern new
> hampshire...northern rhode island and southern rhode island.
> 
> .day one...tonight.
> 
> Hazardous weather is not expected at this time.
> 
> .days two through seven...saturday through thursday.
> 
> An approaching cold front will bring scattered snow showers to the
> region saturday evening. The snow showers may fall briefly heavy
> and perhaps drop a quick inch or two in a few neighborhoods...with
> the best chance in the higher terrain. This may result in some
> slippery spots saturday evening.


I thought this was a joke at first


----------



## jhall22guitar

Even with the warning, I dont see much happening, MAYBE a salt run.


----------



## Santry426

Just put the plow away in the back yard, and draged the boat out. If that doesn't do it for you guy's I dont know what will.....


----------



## rjfetz1

Santry426;1451663 said:


> Just put the plow away in the back yard.


going to get the big one in April......started the season early with a bang ... she's gunna end the season late with a bang. April 2nd & 3rd. 12-15"

Remember April Fools Day 1997 boston - 12" in 4 hours

We are due.


----------



## mansf123

maybe a salting run tonight?


----------



## Oshkosh

F#@K it I'm washing my truck.....
51 in the sun.......
Maybe it will snow if it is clean...


----------



## ss502gmc

mansf123;1451921 said:


> maybe a salting run tonight?


Rain and snow showers tonight then temps dropping to mid 20's? I dont think im gonna bother putting sander on though as 3 times now ive had to get ready and load up salt just to unload and take everything off. Im sick of this crap!


----------



## advl66

figures i take the bike out on this nice day. not even an hour out and i blow out my front tire.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

snowin here a little right now


----------



## ss502gmc

I see some clouds and stars an 39 degrees, what a joke


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

the big strom is over


----------



## nepatsfan

Morrissey snow removal service;1452247 said:


> the big strom is over


LOL...I hope you made it through it ok.


----------



## ss502gmc

Haha now I dont see a cloud in the sky!! Now they cant even predict rain!!! Lmao


----------



## Oshkosh

Stars are out .Not a sprinkle ,not a flurry here on the coast.....
Heck looking over the garden today and the garlic is sprouting already....Strange days indeed...


----------



## dooleycorp

what happened to the dusting last night,what did i miss,i think we need to put stuff away


----------



## AC2717

this is almost , i mean is, comical


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

mass highway was out putting down salt around here like it was going out of style


----------



## fireside

I see nothing in the long range for ct. I started yesterday putting it all away. I will leave one truck setup but everything else is going away. WINTERS over sorry.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i think it is over


----------



## Oshkosh

51 already here....What a beautiful April day....I mean....


----------



## GSullivan

Washed my plow truck,took the blade off and took out the controller. It's going to snow now for sure!!!!


----------



## BOSSDmax

took the winter tires and wheel combo off today and put on the summer set up, thinking about driving to virginia just to plow snow theyr getting HAMMERED with the storm we should have got


----------



## LR3

BOSSDmax;1452815 said:


> thinking about driving to virginia just to plow snow theyr getting HAMMERED with the storm we should have got


Just checked their weather map, you weren't kidding.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

the storm that was suppose to hit us! lucky them


----------



## mansf123

I think its time to start getting ready for spring. Im going to keep the sander in for 2 more weeks but if we dont get anything by then its coming out.


----------



## AC2717

ohhhhhhhh, i am running out of things to do with myself, i am usually occupied driving the plow truck. Now I am trying to find ways to spend time with my wife!!!!


----------



## unhcp

I am feeling a big March storm, why not since we got a october storm


----------



## Oshkosh

lol, just got in from playing Frisbee with the dog........
Wish we would have one good winter storm...
I've been getting calls all of a sudden for some Kayak gear I have listed...I guess others are giving up on winter also...


----------



## linckeil

putting the plows away and taking off the snow tires is a big mistake. still all of march and a week of february to get through. early april is always a possibility too. guys calling it a season in mid february must be new to new england winters. it may not look promising for snow, but between the months of november and april you just never know - although i should now say october and april after that freak halloween storm....


----------



## USMCMP5811

linckeil;1453204 said:


> putting the plows away and taking off the snow tires is a big mistake. still all of march and a week of february to get through. early april is always a possibility too. guys calling it a season in mid february must be new to new england winters. it may not look promising for snow, but between the months of november and april you just never know - although i should now say october and april after that freak halloween storm....


Yup, the winter of 96-97 was almost the same as this winter has been. Big storm in November, then nothing for the rest of the time until April 1, 1997.......


----------



## quigleysiding

I'm taking all the plow **** off both trucks. I'm sick of having both trucks uses less. If we get a freak storm I can load them back up.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*BEWARE of APRIL 1st*

 The season started with an Pre Halloween storm why not end it with an BIG APRIL FOOLS DAY STORM:salute:


----------



## kattoom125

Bump to the top


----------



## kattoom125

bump to the top


----------



## advl66

it snowed for about 5 minutes here


----------



## kattoom125

did you plow


----------



## fishinRI13

it snowed for about an hour or so tonight in Hooksett, NH. Got a dusting, some icy spots, to bad i sub and don't salt, would prob get a run tonight, but thats not my deal.


----------



## Santry426

let this thread die!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Santry426;1454309 said:


> let this thread die!


lol AMEN, Im ready for spring.


----------



## jmac5058

RIP Its over!!!


----------



## FisheRam

It smells and feels like spring today. Bring on summer! I can only take so much of watching the weather and hoping


----------



## Oshkosh

58 and sunny here today. 
The town started sweeping today...
Lots of nice weather work going on right now...
Hard to believe spring is a month away...


----------



## unhcp

it snowed here last night, I didn't remember what it looked like


----------



## mansf123

Even though it looks like spring is here.....we all know how it works around here.....once you put all your stufff away you get clobbered. looking at longe range forecasts today im thinking we are not done with snow yet.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

mansf123;1454813 said:


> Even though it looks like spring is here.....we all know how it works around here.....once you put all your stufff away you get clobbered. looking at longe range forecasts today im thinking we are not done with snow yet.


Keep dreaming man.


----------



## AC2717

i am going to believe it when I see it, but the problem is sometimes you cannot help yourself and get excited, especially since there has been nothing


----------



## mansf123

Im all for spring after this miserable winter but ive lived in new england my whole life.....you dont have a winter like this and not pay for it at somepoint. I would rather get buried in snow during march than get rain and cool weather all spring and summer.


----------



## Salty dog

Coastal Ct was close to 60deg today , I too want to see spring , jump on the mowers and start gettin it done :redbounce

A similar weather pattern happened here back in 93 , got real warm feb . Sold my blazer on a thur in late march ...... weather turned and we got twenty something + blizzard 

just sayin you can't wish it here and you can't will it away 

P.S. Will be posting some trucks,jeep , Boss V plows and some meyers and spreaders & snow throwers for sale soon 

working on price list and pix and video , lets make a deal payup


----------



## gtmustang00

Lets see if we actually get something.


----------



## Oshkosh

Looking good for NH, not so good south of the border...


----------



## unhcp

I am hoping for some!


----------



## Oshkosh

Jeez ,now the weather channel is saying 1-3" on the coast in Essex county tomorrow....
I will enjoy the sun and 51 today then...


----------



## mulcahy mowing

looks like im on the rain side of the line.


----------



## Maleko

An inch of snow tonight and looks like lots of ice here.... WTF 55 degrees today...

Ofcourse because i took off my winter tires and put the big ones on.....


----------



## abbe

Where is this?


----------



## Maleko

North of i95 in Connecticut


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I hope nothing comes of it.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Slush*

This is the time of year when we get the wet slushy snow nothing but a pain in the ass to deal with.


----------



## rjfetz1

probally looking at 3' snow, sleet, then rain. Looks like it won't melt to fast either. Yesterday this was predicted as rain and close to 50 degrees..


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Hey guys we had no snow all winter and now they say an inch or two lets not bich and tack what we can get because its all rain where i am and all 8 of my trucks and skids are sitting tonight be happy you have work. Thats all from me good luck.


----------



## mjlawncare

just seen a guy out pre salting a bank in town


----------



## snobgone

not supposed to get below freezing though in northern ct and ground temps are up.....be surprised if it sticks


----------



## mansf123

Looks like south of the pike may be getting 1-3 inches now....better put those plows on


----------



## ss502gmc

mansf123;1456042 said:


> Looks like south of the pike may be getting 1-3 inches now....better put those plows on


Where did you hear that? South Shore included? Ive made it a point to not to even watch the weather for the past week so im out of the loop lol. Ill believe it when I see it!


----------



## mansf123

channel 7 is saying it now


----------



## plowmaster07

I'm hearing 2-5" in the Gardner area.... How much will stick? I dunno. Don't care either. Ready to work whenever. It's New England, home of the wacky weather.

Stay safe- Aaron


----------



## nepatsfan

Just saw 2-3 inches in our area on channel 7


----------



## mansf123

I think we are in for a nice suprise with this one. I hate hooking the plows up in the middle of the night.


----------



## nepatsfan

No other station agrees with them but we'll be ready either way. I have two plows hooked up and salt loaded. If we have to hook up the rest we will.


----------



## ss502gmc

Already 32 degrees here in Bridgewater! Wasnt expecting the temp to drop like that at all. Hmmmm...... Guess ill see whats going on in a few hours but def not prepared for any winter precip


----------



## Santry426

mans you get everyone worked up and were gonna get nothing lol!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

We have close to an inch on the ground right now. and snowing hard.


----------



## cpmi

Just about 2 inches on the ground and still coming down at a good clip.


----------



## mjlawncare

Wow snowing hard looks like 2inches so far


----------



## yellowdogs

2 inches in Bristol CT. Snowing hard!!


----------



## linckeil

3" here in newtown. will be melted by lunch time.


----------



## GSullivan

Just got up to take the dog out and couldn't believe it.....snowing like mad!!!! I'm still going in to work,not hooking up. I'll take my chances. Hope some of you guys get to go out.


----------



## theholycow

Seriously coming down in northwestern RI. It was coming down light until maybe 15 minutes ago. If it keeps coming down like this for a while there will definitely be some pushing to do.


----------



## JCPM

I dropped the ball on this one. Never expected any accumulation. I could've scraped all my lots and atleast made a little money this morning.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Nothing here north of Boston. Not even a flake in the air. I have no plows on and one spreader in and the bobcat isn't on site I figured it would definitely snow.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nothing here but the state is out salting and the roads are dry


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Salem NH here and dry as a bone...they say rain by late morning, maybe a flurry first.
Plow not hooked up...


----------



## Oshkosh

Yeap,North of Boston and nothing here, looks like it went south again...


----------



## darryl g

JCPM;1456320 said:


> I dropped the ball on this one. Never expected any accumulation. I could've scraped all my lots and atleast made a little money this morning.


Same here...except I've only got 1 factory lot and the rest are residential. I didn't even know it was supposed to snow. 2 inches of heavy wet stuff. Still trying to decide if I should roll out.


----------



## Maleko

Woke up at 4am with about 2 inches on the ground and snowing like mad... Hooked up went and got sand and did my lots . also did my driveways in the hills in my area we had about 4 inches

It was wet and heavy.... Caught a lot of people here with their pants down......

we got this storm because i took off my winter tires and put on my big summer wheels.. Kinda like washing your car and then it rains.....


----------



## unhcp

Nothing up here in nh


----------



## mjlawncare

had a solid 4-5 inchs here nice easy push whens the next 1


----------



## darryl g

Did a few pushes...skipping most of them. It's not supposed to freeze until tomorrow night and will probably be gone by then.


----------



## BillyRgn

Had 3in today how can that be people on this site told me winter was over and to put everything away


----------



## nepatsfan

Nothing here....we salted, probably shouldn't have but it started coming down at a pretty good clip and the idiots said we were going to get 2-3 inches last night. I can't win!


----------



## Oshkosh

Lets see, almost 30" April 1st 1997 and almost 60 degrees the days leading up to the storm...It aint over till its over.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

had about 4 inches here, It melted down to about 2 inches once day break hit, I pushed all the commercials and about a dozen driveways.








Also put some led backup lights on the red dodge yesterday. Im really happy with how bright they are.


----------



## BOSSDmax

wow is all i can say about the snow we got wow got another small push in this year


----------



## unhcp

jealous! Heard the storm is coming later here but I don't believe it


----------



## Oshkosh

Started pouring rain and 39 here about 3:45pm...


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I'm starting the adddition I have planned for my house next week...let the landscaping begin!


----------



## fordtruck661

I did not even know it was going to snow! the 10:30 news said <1" and lots of rain. Got up this morning to 4" of snow I had to hook up the plow and get some fuel then scraped all the driveways.


----------



## leigh

These weather men are absolutely useless! If my middle aged bladder hadn't woke me up at 3:45 I would have been royally screwed. Called for rain along the coast, no chance 
of snow. Maybe an inch or two in northern Ct.I thought I was going to stroke out or have a heart attack.(3 heavy inches) The stars aligned and was able to get 3 trucks and one sidewalk crew together. My wife with me in my truck was shocked by my pycho crazed plowing fervor,she was pressed into service untill sidewalk crew showed up.Very unprofesional to have this happen,I felt like a total a-hole.Now its time to wind down ,beer and more beer.
Feel a little better now


----------



## nepatsfan

leigh;1456765 said:


> These weather men are absolutely useless! If my middle aged bladder hadn't woke me up at 3:45 I would have been royally screwed. Called for rain along the coast, no chance
> of snow. Maybe an inch or two in northern Ct.I thought I was going to stroke out or have a heart attack.(3 heavy inches) The stars aligned and was able to get 3 trucks and one sidewalk crew together. My wife with me in my truck was shocked by my pycho crazed plowing fervor,she was pressed into service untill sidewalk crew showed up.Very unprofesional to have this happen,I felt like a total a-hole.Now its time to wind down ,beer and more beer.
> Feel a little better now


I know this feeling......glad everything worked out.


----------



## FordFisherman

leigh;1456765 said:


> These weather men are absolutely useless! If my middle aged bladder hadn't woke me up at 3:45 I would have been royally screwed. Called for rain along the coast, no chance
> of snow. Maybe an inch or two in northern Ct.I thought I was going to stroke out or have a heart attack.(3 heavy inches) The stars aligned and was able to get 3 trucks and one sidewalk crew together. My wife with me in my truck was shocked by my pycho crazed plowing fervor,she was pressed into service untill sidewalk crew showed up.Very unprofesional to have this happen,I felt like a total a-hole.Now its time to wind down ,beer and more beer.
> Feel a little better now


Just goes to show you that even in a bad year you always have to be ready. Most of us got surprised by this one but will gladly take it. Scrambled to get hooked up and loaded but got a full push in. Have a feeling that the mid-week storm might be trending colder...


----------



## rjfetz1

mulcahy mowing;1456712 said:


> I'm starting the adddition I have planned for my house next week...let the landscaping begin!


Not so fast.......Wednesday night/Thursday/Thursday night ...winter is going to start and she is ready to dump snow.


----------



## nepatsfan

here we go again.....more hype for a rainstorm


----------



## rjfetz1

nepatsfan;1457225 said:


> here we go again.....more hype for a rainstorm


Don't want to make any changes now do we? If it ain't broke......


----------



## GSullivan

Is there something maybe for mid-week? I haven't been checking the weather.


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1457229 said:


> Don't want to make any changes now do we? If it ain't broke......


lol:yow!:load up the salt and hook up the plows


----------



## Oshkosh

Friggin wind, blew the boat off the stands ,blew two panels out of the greenhouse wtf stop already


----------



## siteworkplus

Oshkosh;1457293 said:


> Friggin wind, blew the boat off the stands ,blew two panels out of the greenhouse wtf stop already


Neighbors pine tree missed my barn by 6 inches

came out to talk just as I finished cleaning up

didn't even offer a beer, the 370HSSV


----------



## nepatsfan

Oshkosh;1457293 said:


> Friggin wind, blew the boat off the stands ,blew two panels out of the greenhouse wtf stop already


Wow.....I was just saying to myself...where is all the wind they were talking about? Apparantly you're getting it. Good luck with that!


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1457331 said:


> Wow.....I was just saying to myself...where is all the wind they were talking about? Apparantly you're getting it. Good luck with that!


I'm in hopkinton and we're getting slammed

you must be in a valley


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1457337 said:


> I'm in hopkinton and we're getting slammed
> 
> you must be in a valley


Maybe...I dont know. I'm in franklin and I am looking out right now. branches swaying slightly some leaves blowing around a bit but no real wind to speak of. I would say it's breezy but nothing that would do the kind of damage you guys are talking about and thanks for the beer....ahhhh ice cold

*note* I JUST SAW A FEW SNOWFLAKES. HOOKING UP THE PLOWS NOW!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

We got a 1/2 inch of snow. Today. We got nothing yesterday.


----------



## lawn king

I just spoke to my sister in waterbury vermont, 18" on the ground and its still snowing hard!


----------



## nepatsfan

lawn king;1457467 said:


> I just spoke to my sister in waterbury vermont, 18" on the ground and its still snowing hard!


Lets head to Vermont!:salute:


----------



## WingPlow

all you guys have a nice day....i,m going salting

HEAVY lake effect bands coming thru my part of CT


----------



## Oshkosh

There was 15" on the ground in Crawford Notch NH at 3pm and still snowing......


----------



## Salty dog

Oshkosh;1457293 said:


> Friggin wind, blew the boat off the stands ,blew two panels out of the greenhouse wtf stop already


Tell me about it , went for a walk on the beach today , shoulda stayed home :crying:


----------



## Oshkosh

Thumbs Up lol


----------



## gtmustang00

What's up with Wednesday's storm?


----------



## FordFisherman

gtmustang00;1457735 said:


> What's up with Wednesday's storm?


Looking better but the way this season has gone its a crapshoot...


----------



## GSullivan

Feels like its cold enough to snow this morning. Maybe I'm still sleeping and just dreaming!!!!


----------



## advl66

just saw this map..


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i have a little about the strom but dont want to get excited because all the others have been duds


----------



## Oshkosh

I for one could certainly use the hours


----------



## timmy1




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I could use the plowing time...the cutting edges are starting to get rusty


----------



## quigleysiding

Oshkosh;1458335 said:


> I for one could certainly use the hours


 X2 :yow!: nod:


----------



## AlliedMike

wheres timmy and dont get ur panties bunched up just yet


----------



## GSullivan

Are they playing this next storm down?


----------



## Fisher II

....seems possible rain mixed in, and with the pavement still warm from 45 & 50's im not thinking this will add up to much!


----------



## FordFisherman

Don't think we will have a solid forecast till 12 hours away. Even then it will change.


----------



## siteworkplus

FordFisherman;1458607 said:


> Don't think we will have a solid forecast till 12 hours away. Even then it will change.


They should have it nailed by Fri AM

I don't care what it does, I'm going to pretreat so I can lose some of this sand/salt

Still working off the first trailer load I bought in Nov, last year I used 5+ by this time

Feel sorry for all the guys that had to pre-buy all their product, hope they get a credit for next year(probably not)


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just watched the weather there really not saying to much


----------



## rjfetz1

From NOAA:

Am expecting light precipitation to break out with this initial
wave during wed afternoon. It should be rain in the eastern half
and snow in the western half of the region...but with temperatures
aloft below freezing it should not take long for it to turn to all
snow especially from boston northward toward evening.

It is possible that there could be a brief lull wed evening before
a second wave of low pressure organizes to our south. All models
agree that this will be the more potent one. Snow should pick up
in earnest in the wee hours of thu morning...especially north of
the mass pike. The snow will continue through thursday...with
varying intensity in those areas. A mix of rain sleet and snow is
expected in ct/ri/se ma...changing to all snow by evening except
extreme s coastal ma...as an upper level vorticity maximum
approaches from the west late thu afternoon. Winds will become
gusty...to 25 to 35 mph along the immediate coast wed night and thu.


----------



## unhcp

sounds like a good storm for us!


----------



## scott012072

one last hope for the season


----------



## Oshkosh

Atleast we have hope, getting very depressing......


----------



## abbe

NOAA just added rain in the mix for providence


----------



## siteworkplus

Oshkosh;1458671 said:


> Atleast we have hope, getting very depressing......


life is so much more stress free once you give up all hope------try it!


----------



## Oshkosh

siteworkplus;1458675 said:


> life is so much more stress free once you give up all hope------try it!


I am trying, I've lost all hope in our government....


----------



## AC2717

well well, we might get another chance


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I just wish this winter would end allready.


----------



## AC2717

i agree I would not mind if it ended, but I cannot help but think of anything that comes now would just be spending money on some toys: I have to get the boat reconditioned, and some work on the cottage. 
lucky to not have overhead, but I can understand the overhead pain was there before.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

im just tired of waiting for these puny little storms that only bring an inch or 2, once i know this crappy winter is over i can start clean-ups and start making some real money.


----------



## ss502gmc

Anyone ever notice how hottt WBZ's Melissa Mack is??? Damn! I think she might take the cake for Boston female Mets...


----------



## FordFisherman

Trending warmer, the beat goes on...


----------



## scott012072

big rain storm


----------



## abbe

FordFisherman;1459002 said:


> Trending warmer, the beat goes on...


as usual this winter


----------



## mulcahy mowing

ohh boy.....looks like a sloppy mess not enough to push..


----------



## AC2717

yeah channel 7 has been saying since this morning, that inside of 495 will change over to rain


----------



## lawn king

To hell with snow! Let it rain! This winter is dead, let it rest in peace!


----------



## abbe

what do you mean by inside


----------



## nepatsfan

usually inside 495 means everything to the right of it looking at the map.


----------



## AC2717

means inside the Route 495 belt meaning from there to the coast in MA
starting as snow but would change, without giving totals.

But who knows like the rest of the year, we have two pressure systems fighting it out for the location, right now looking like the low is winning so means rain in this case


----------



## dooleycorp

channel 7 saying rain.who knows doesn't look good


----------



## ss502gmc

IMO Channel 7 has been the worst of them all season!


----------



## mansf123

Im done listening to these idiots. Ill be ready to roll wednesday either way. I still have atleast 3 weeks before i start landscaping so im still pulling for snow. I havent collected a steady check since november......and its getting old


----------



## Oshkosh

mansf123;1459211 said:


> Im done listening to these idiots. Ill be ready to roll wednesday either way. I still have atleast 3 weeks before i start landscaping so im still pulling for snow. I havent collected a steady check since november......and its getting old


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## ss502gmc

At this point id rather scramble for a storm as its happening then to prepare ahead of time just to unhook everything and offload a ton of salt by hand for like the 3rd this fall!


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

Weres that ground hog now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nepatsfan

ss502gmc;1459237 said:


> At this point id rather scramble for a storm as its happening then to prepare ahead of time just to unhook everything and offload a ton of salt by hand for like the 3rd this fall!


Why would you offload it by hand? Make a box or set a tarp around it and spin it off if you don't have a pile to back up to.


----------



## timmy1

nepatsfan;1459272 said:


> Why would you offload it by hand? Make a box or set a tarp around it and spin it off if you don't have a pile to back up to.


2 burlap bags and a bungee cord...Works for me, spins into a nice cone!

Weather guru's are very, very tight lipped. Everyone took a beating on the last 2 events.

Last one called for a trace and ended up w/ 3". Storm before called for 3-5" and ended up w/ a trace.


----------



## timmy1

Accuguessers have put up a map


----------



## braceyaself

Local guys are saying light snow fall will see what happens. No1 has a idea what these smaller storms bring in,intill its over or going on then they act like they were right all along lol


----------



## ss502gmc

nepatsfan;1459272 said:


> Why would you offload it by hand? Make a box or set a tarp around it and spin it off if you don't have a pile to back up to.


Thats what I do for whats in the spreader but I only have a tailgate spreader so all the salt I off load is from the bed of the truck. I carry usualIy 1- 1 1/2 yds per storm and I still usually run out. Too much manual labor for me I know and I need a vbox and was gonna get one this year but now im greatful i didnt! Otherwise id definitely be in the red.... I have barely broken even this season between the 10 yds of salt I bought in Nov plus Insurance, maintainence, repairs, New snow stakes, ect... 12 years of plowing and this is the worst ive seen it!


----------



## nepatsfan

ss502gmc;1459407 said:


> Thats what I do for whats in the spreader but I only have a tailgate spreader so all the salt I off load is from the bed of the truck. I carry usualIy 1- 1 1/2 yds per storm and I still usually run out. Too much manual labor for me I know and I need a vbox and was gonna get one this year but now im greatful i didnt! Otherwise id definitely be in the red.... I have barely broken even this season between the 10 yds of salt I bought in Nov plus Insurance, maintainence, repairs, New snow stakes, ect... 12 years of plowing and this is the worst ive seen it!


I see. I didn't realize it was a tailgate spreader. Makes sense.Thumbs Up


----------



## FordFisherman

Models turned colder overnight, could pan out for most away from the coastpayuppayup


----------



## abbe

1-4.....real accurate on NOAA's forecast. High confidence. NOt


----------



## FordFisherman

Definitely a CYA forecast...could bust in either direction.


----------



## AC2717

last night rain, now this morning all snow, anyone else, seeing and hearing the flip flopperss?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

6+ here in northern ma southern nh


----------



## BillyRgn

I am gonna go out on a limb here and say this is gonna be the storm of the century!!! They said rain the other day for my area and woke up to 3-4
Inches. So if they are saying 2-5 we will probably get 20-50 inches. Actually I have no idea at all just like the paid weather men that are saying rain to 12 inches


----------



## braceyaself

BillyRgn;1459638 said:


> I am gonna go out on a limb here and say this is gonna be the storm of the century!!! They said rain the other day for my area and woke up to 3-4
> Inches. So if they are saying 2-5 we will probably get 20-50 inches. Actually I have no idea at all just like the paid weather men that are saying rain to 12 inches


lol its so true to im hearing things all over the board they will know come thursday.


----------



## Oshkosh

Just watched local Fox 25 and looks like 1-3"/ 3-6" here on the N.Shore Coast over a 24 hour duration....
That might or might not get the plows out ,only the combos if spread out over 24+- hours....
I think they can handle a 1/4" an hour and not overly cold.
There is still hope....lol


----------



## siteworkplus

Oshkosh;1459651 said:


> Just watched local Fox 25 and looks like 1-3"/ 3-6" here on the N.Shore Coast over a 24 hour duration....
> That might or might not get the plows out ,only the combos if spread out over 24+- hours....
> I think they can handle a 1/4" an hour and not overly cold.
> There is still hope....lol


What did I tell you about giving up HOPE

Just massage you ear lobes and repeat OOOOSAAAA


----------



## Oshkosh

siteworkplus;1459658 said:


> What did I tell you about giving up HOPE
> 
> Just massage you ear lobes and repeat OOOOSAAAA


Lmao Thumbs Up Your right, a high of 39 on Wed and 38 Thursday pretty much a salt event I am "guessing" for the N.Shore.


----------



## AC2717

siteworkplus;1459658 said:


> What did I tell you about giving up HOPE
> 
> Just massage you ear lobes and repeat OOOOSAAAA


Great Bad Boys 2 reference


----------



## siteworkplus

AC2717;1459671 said:


> Great Bad Boys 2 reference


Did not know that- will have to watch the movie

It's something we all do at beer:30 when we get all worked up over work, lack of work,370HSSV customers,no snow,too much snow(last year), etc..........

Seems to work--with a 12 pack chaser


----------



## mansf123

im going to plan on plowing tomorrow. i would rather be prepared and it turns out to be a bust than not be ready and be scrambling.


----------



## Oshkosh

mansf123;1459749 said:


> im going to plan on plowing tomorrow. i would rather be prepared and it turns out to be a bust than not be ready and be scrambling.


 I agree, nothing like getting cold and wet before spending the night in the truck....


----------



## AC2717

true true, I will probably not hook up until tomorrow after work though because of gas and the 15 mile commute back and forth


----------



## nepatsfan

we are all hooked up, salt loaded, fluids checked, fueled up. Now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## SnowPro93

nepatsfan;1459822 said:


> we are all hooked up, salt loaded, fluids checked, fueled up. Now it's just a waiting game.


Same here, Couldn't believe I was the only guy at the pit getting sand today.


----------



## Tundraplow07

How many of you guys are hooking up on the south shore? Boston channel is saying an inch of accumulation sleet and rain.


----------



## Santry426

Not me. My plows away for the season. I'll plan on regular work which is guaranteed


----------



## GSullivan

Just got out of work and hooking up right now. I'll drive my dump truck for the day and leave the plow at home,hooked up and ready to go. It would be nice to get something here on the Cape!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im ready for spring time......


----------



## FordFisherman

THEGOLDPRO;1459931 said:


> Im ready for spring time......


looks like you're going to have to wait a few weeks...


----------



## abbe

This is going to be a complete bust. Calling it now


----------



## timmy1

My plow goes on Oct 15th and Comes off April 15th. Parked indoors. I gave up on plowing w/ the daily driver years ago. One year I put the plow and sander on and off about 16 times. Many times at 4AM, The heck with that.


----------



## FisheRam

THEGOLDPRO;1459931 said:


> Im ready for spring time......


And clearly it's been ready for us, since November.


----------



## FisheRam

AC2717;1459752 said:


> true true, I will probably not hook up until tomorrow after work though because of gas and the 15 mile commute back and forth


Doing the exact same thing. Plus, this way if it's a bust again it's less of a hassle


----------



## GSullivan

I'm going to buy a set of push plates and controller for my dump truck over the summer so I can put my blade on that and have my pick up to take to work.


----------



## mansf123

It sounds like they are down playing this one. Theres a high to our north which i think is a first this year. Maybe we will get more than they are saying or maybe we wont even see a flurry. Im going to look at a big landscaping job now so if we dont get snow this time im taking the sander out and starting my spring work.


----------



## JTK324

hey off the weather question does anyone know where i can get a set of push plates for a 2010 toyota tundra? for descent money


----------



## mansf123

JTK324;1460012 said:


> hey off the weather question does anyone know where i can get a set of push plates for a 2010 toyota tundra? for descent money


u could try the PLOW KING. He has a ton of stuff. Hes in rhode island


----------



## nepatsfan

Santry426;1459893 said:


> Not me. My plows away for the season. I'll plan on regular work which is guaranteed


Guaranteed work or not....the people we plow for are guaranteed to have a plow contractor for the length of our contract regardless of the weather pattern for the particular winter.

I made a commitment to this business. My employees have made a commitment to this business and we convey that to our customers. I can't imagine putting plows and equipment away for "guaranteed work". It's February....if you aren't going to be ready for snow in February in New England than you have no business in this industry.Thumbs Up

Not trying to be rude...just saying.


----------



## nepatsfan

mansf123;1460020 said:


> u could try the PLOW KING. He has a ton of stuff. Hes in rhode island


We have got stuff from him before. Seems like a good guy.


----------



## mansf123

This storm reminds me of that storm back in 08 or somewhere around there when they werent calling for much snow and we ended up getting dumped on right in the middle of the evening commute. I sat in traffic for almost 7 hours and i was only traveling 25 miles.


----------



## timmy1

mansf123;1460136 said:


> This storm reminds me of that storm back in 08 or somewhere around there when they werent calling for much snow and we ended up getting dumped on right in the middle of the evening commute. I sat in traffic for almost 7 hours and i was only traveling 25 miles.


Ahhhh...The December Debacle?


----------



## BillyRgn

mansf123;1460136 said:


> This storm reminds me of that storm back in 08 or somewhere around there when they werent calling for much snow and we ended up getting dumped on right in the middle of the evening commute. I sat in traffic for almost 7 hours and i was only traveling 25 miles.


I think I remember the same storm, they sad it would start late afternoon so schools scheduled early dismissal and it came much earler and got a lot more by the time the buses went to get the kids from school there was already 3 or 4 in and coming down hard busses and cars were stuck every ware. Actually the one I'm thinking of might have been 05-06 ish


----------



## mansf123

I forget the exact date but i think we are all thinking of the same event


----------



## AC2717

any new news????


----------



## Oshkosh

Latest Ch 5 map..


----------



## gtmustang00

Good to go for NH!


----------



## ss502gmc

Im dont know what to do or who to believe, I have work to do tomorrow "hauling cars" on the north shore and southern Nh that I can push off till Thursday or Friday but the south shore isnt suppose to get anything. But if Im gone all day ill be screwed if we get anything even though they said mostly rain. I hate these scenarios! I cant pass up $$$ for a maybe maybe not forecast ughhhh!


----------



## abbe

Yeah what a joke


----------



## Salty dog

Always be ready for anything , never give up or slow down !


----------



## mansf123

trending colder


----------



## ss502gmc

mansf123;1460375 said:


> trending colder


Where do you here this?


----------



## MrPLow2011

OMG Here let me save you guys some money instead of calling Cleo at the Physic Network. ITS GOING TO BE ALL RAIN!!!!!! You will all be whining like little girls on site tomorrow. 

Look at the upside we get rid of all these clowns that went out and bought plow trucks last year. And all you low ballers that bought new trucks off a decent year. SEE YA


----------



## Oshkosh

39 for a high tomorrow and 39 for a high on Thursday is not conducive to much snow on the highways...Burn it off...


----------



## MrPLow2011

11pm new Channel 7 Showing only trace in Boston Mostly rain on South Shore LMAO!!!!!! ITS ALL RAIN!!! GOOD THING YOU LOADED THE SALTER!!!!!


----------



## Santry426

They been wrong all season and fox 25 ke.eps trying to hype it up !


----------



## nepatsfan

MrPLow2011;1460461 said:


> 11pm new Channel 7 Showing only trace in Boston Mostly rain on South Shore LMAO!!!!!! ITS ALL RAIN!!! GOOD THING YOU LOADED THE SALTER!!!!!


I think some people just miss the boat on the whole thing. We don't have the time to get all our trucks ready when the snow starts flying. By that time it's a scramble and too late. We have a salt pile and a machine to load it. If we load it and we don't need it, we spin it back off....simple as that. We certainly don't want to be loading, fueling, and hooking plows up as the storm is happening. I'm seeing 1-3...at a minimum we will probably be salting. That's if we get an inch and it doesn't really stick....if we get an inch to two inches that we can't burn off with salt, we will be plowing.


----------



## quigleysiding

Looking like mostly rain for me.


----------



## leigh

Looks like mostly rain Southern Ct. Even if it snows ,at 40 degs and happening during daytime it's not going to accumulate.Off to work we go. Oh well!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

6 to 10+ inchres for us


----------



## leigh

Morrissey snow removal service;1460654 said:


> 6 to 10+ inchres for us


Rock on! :salute:


----------



## quigleysiding

I didn't load up so we will probably get a foot..


----------



## AC2717

they are all back and forth, including the weather models


----------



## unhcp

just give me something, I just got a V and would like to try it!


----------



## nepatsfan

unhcp;1460691 said:


> just give me something, I just got a V and would like to try it!


Haha...It looks like you will be plowing. We love our V plows! I'm sure you will too.


----------



## rlmlandscape

quigleysiding;1460662 said:


> I didn't load up so we will probably get a foot..


Im leaving everything off as well. Hopefully that will bring something to our region.


----------



## quigleysiding

rlmlandscape;1460697 said:


> Im leaving everything off as well. Hopefully that will bring something to our region.


 I spent more time loading and unloading trucks than i did plowing this year...


----------



## JTK324

didnt put the plow on the truck didnt put the sander on another truck. i dont care any more the storm is trending north leaving us down in ri with mostly rain. its okay i have to go away to syracuse for work atleast i will get to see some snow up there


----------



## quigleysiding

Boss from the state just called said that they are having a conference call at 2:30 and that they where calling us in at 3:00. So I guess it"s time to load up the trucks.


----------



## nepatsfan

quigleysiding;1460717 said:


> Boss from the state just called said that they are having a conference call at 2:30 and that they where calling us in at 3:00. So I guess it"s time to load up the trucks.


Nice thing about that is it could miss you totally but you will still get paidpayup.......sweet


----------



## Oshkosh

The local stations are still pretty consistent for us on the coast north of Boston 1-3" over a 24 hour period with day time temps well above 32....
Except for the Weather channel, they are saying 4-6" ??????? 
The ground/road temp is 39 degrees right now so a string of salt or two and 30,000 commuters will burn off the majority of that..
I know, still guessing.The trucks are plugged in and ready just as they where the first day of the season either way.


----------



## mansf123

I really thing everone is underestimating this one. There is some heavy precip coming at us and with dew points in the teens and 20s it wont take much to get snow to fall. The tricky part is will it stick to the pavement....im saying once it gets dark and the snow gets heavier it will stick. I think if your not fueled up and hooked up your crazy. Theres nothing worse than scrambling.


----------



## timmy1

"If we will be quiet and ready enough, we shall find compensation in every disappointment."

Henry David Thoreau

"The trouble with the future is that is usually arrives before we're ready for it."

Arnold H. Glasgow


----------



## AC2717

Awwhhhh Timmy I was hoping that when I got that email that someone responded to the thread and it was you, it would be your forecast. So what is your forecast??


----------



## FisheRam

mansf123;1460730 said:


> I really thing everone is underestimating this one.


I agree. This will at least be the biggest one we have seen so far. Even stepping outside it feels like somethings on it's way


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

they are still saying 6 to 10 maybee more


----------



## quigleysiding

Ready to go..............


----------



## BillyRgn

Starting to drizzle (rain) in Hamden,ct


----------



## jmac5058

Its the biggest storm of the winter but this late in a season like this makes me think all rain for most.At least the northern guys are getting a good one, or mabey this storm might go a bit more south like they have all winter and we can all have some. Sharing


----------



## abbe

quigleysiding;1460807 said:


> Ready to go..............


As soon as my math exam is over the vbox is getting dropped on and xls mounted. Pray for snow ladies


----------



## BillyRgn

Starting to drizzle (rain) in Hamden,ct


----------



## abbe

Snowing in warwick, not hard yet


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing here have a coating on everything pavement still wet but starting to stick to driveways


----------



## AC2717

It just stated to drop some slow flakes here in Belmont MA


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

snowing good here in lunenburg ma


----------



## Oshkosh

Just started to snow here on the coast Thumbs Up


----------



## wolfmobile8

Just started snowing here. All hooked up.


----------



## LR3

Plows on, salt loaded. Ready for the rain.


----------



## quigleysiding

Raining Here


----------



## AC2717

cannot wait to get home and hook up, just spoke to the snow boss and he told me to be on the ready, and I said yup , ready for the change over to snow with slow accumulation so the town will just burn it. Trying to stay negative so it will be a great one


----------



## mpgall26

Snowing pretty hard on the south shore, just too warm. This would be adding up to plowable by 5PM if we had some cold prior, now just puddles and wet grass. 34 now but guessing the ground temp is way above that. I'm not even sure I can get salt in until it really cools down overnight. Already heard "you snow guys are trying to make up for a bad season" once this year, hear it again and I'm leaving a shovel in the lot.


----------



## fordtruck661

Its coming down at a good clip here in Burlington CT have about 1" already :yow!::yow!:


----------



## AC2717

Starting to stick over here in Waltham/Belmont area. Grass and cars coated already


----------



## kylegmc3500

been snowing hard in greene ri sense 1 im not puttin on the plow until i see 2 inches on the ground......


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

let it snow


----------



## quigleysiding

Just starting to switch over now. Just a few flakes mixing in..


----------



## Santry426

Gonna be some good late season riding for the snowmobile guys up north it looks !


----------



## fordpsd

quigleysiding;1460953 said:


> Just starting to switch over now. Just a few flakes mixing in..


The state still having you going out for 3?


----------



## quigleysiding

Boss just called again. Its a go .. See ya out there.


----------



## AC2717

so jealous right now....be safe
there will be plenty of bone heads out there on their way home and panicing for milk and what not


----------



## jhall22guitar

started to snow here in Norton around 12:30, on and off on heavy snow. Not much on the ground and very little, if any, on the roads. My truck when i got out of school had 1/2" on it. Sticking to the grass mostly, but im ready to go, id rather not have to get up early to mount up.


----------



## AC2717

slowed almost to nothing here in Belmont, not sticking at all now on the roads, but outside people are driving stupid, as usuall


----------



## Santry426

Came down at a good clip in weymouth and it's having a hard time even sticking to the glass and dirt locations....I can't see it even building up on roads with this being a drawn out storm


----------



## Oshkosh

Slowly snowing here now,maybe 1/2-3/4" here so far and none on the Untreated roads.....


----------



## ss502gmc

Started snowing around 1:00pm in Bridgewater. The grass and cars are covered but nothing sticking to the pavement yet.


----------



## plowmaster07

Started around 12 in Gardner. Backed off now. Supposed to get 1' total.  Hooked up and ready to go. First storm with the new truck! 
Stay safe.
Aaron


----------



## quigleysiding

All .most sticking to the grass here dumped half a load on the bridges . Popcorn


----------



## CountryLandscap

A few inches here in Watertown!


----------



## jhall22guitar

about 1/4" here on my back deck, little less than than on the grass it looks like, and NOTHING on the roads... but the drivers look stupid here too!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

its just starting to stick on the blacktop here


----------



## FisheRam

radar doesn't look too promissing. Where's the rest of the storm?


----------



## ss502gmc

FisheRam;1461096 said:


> radar doesn't look too promissing. Where's the rest of the storm?


I was just wondering the same thing?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

sticking to the road herem praying itll stop. forget this winter


----------



## GMD1984

if any of you guys need any help i have 2 trucks a v box and 1 skid steer available willing to travel a lil ways.
914-424-8437


----------



## PORTER 05

not looking good here , been snowing since 1PM , and it has completely stopped. No snow on roads/driveways. Little snow on the grass but you can still see the grass , and looks like the storm is 1/2 done? Maybe the next "2" waves all bring snow hahahahaha.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Still snowing pretty good here, not to hard. its sticking to the roads now more as there are less cars. Its ICY here! im surprised


----------



## stg454

About 4 to 5 inches here. Still coming down a little


----------



## Oshkosh

:whistling: Not much more than a flurry happening here after about 3/4" over 5.5 hours time....Will wait for the next batch and then the next.lol


----------



## GSullivan

It's snowing pretty good here in Falmouth. It's getting colder and slippery for sure. Sanders will be out here pretty quick if it keeps up like this.


----------



## Salty dog

Coastal Ct is Rain , Hows it up North??


----------



## AC2717

yeah, decided not to hook up after the last weather report, what are people hearing or seeing now?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I've got about a rough 2 inches at 290 and 495 here with big flakes coming down....


----------



## quigleysiding

All rain here pushed some slush now just smokin and jokein


----------



## MrPLow2011

MrPLow2011;1460451 said:


> OMG Here let me save you guys some money instead of calling Cleo at the Physic Network. ITS GOING TO BE ALL RAIN!!!!!! You will all be whining like little girls on site tomorrow.
> 
> Look at the upside we get rid of all these clowns that went out and bought plow trucks last year. And all you low ballers that bought new trucks off a decent year. SEE YA





MrPLow2011;1460461 said:


> 11pm new Channel 7 Showing only trace in Boston Mostly rain on South Shore LMAO!!!!!! ITS ALL RAIN!!! GOOD THING YOU LOADED THE SALTER!!!!!


Wow you called it all along!!!! How could have you forseen this???


----------



## Santry426

Accuweather went from saying 5.5 inches of snow on the way to .1 of ice lol!


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Accuweather*

Accuweather is the worst, these media stations are predicting snow totals and didn't happen to say how much snow would have have melted on the highways and pavement ya we will get snow but not stinking to the roads.


----------



## Santry426

Yea I think whdh has been the best...he's had us in the coating -.inch all along


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

Your right whdh when i saw it last night I said wow they were the only station that said the ocean temperature would play into the storm with an east wind. I didn't believe whdh until tonight.


----------



## nepatsfan

MrPLow2011;1461249 said:


> Wow you called it all along!!!! How could have you forseen this???


We salted....and will be salting again in a little while and maybe 1 more time tomorrow. Depending on what happens we may even plow....next couple hours will tell the story. Go tell Miss Cleo.Thumbs Up


----------



## Oshkosh

So far only the combos have been out ,I'd had a feeling but big whoopie thats the way it has been for us all season.lol


----------



## quigleysiding

They called us off at 9:00. Still raining


----------



## Oshkosh

quigleysiding;1461343 said:


> They called us off at 9:00. Still raining


Thumbs Up Not burning much fuel that way payup Rain and sleet here at 34 degrees now.Any snow is almost gone..


----------



## fishinRI13

i got told 3am call start time in Nashua, NH, I have a feeling it may be earlier, have about 4" on grass and 2" on pavement but where people were driving is still a skim coat, either way its supposed to rain all day tomorrow so i can milk it till midnight tomorrow most likely


----------



## fordtruck661

End up getting about 3" here went and plowed all the driveways looks like a 2nd storm coming up the cost maybe some more snow on the way?


----------



## abbe

Waste of time


----------



## Tundraplow07

Nothing on the ss. Should I unhook and put away the plow?


----------



## Oshkosh

The Weather channel is saying more measurable snow on the way????????? 
Temp is up to 35 here now...


----------



## gtmustang00

Bout 2 inches in Nashua. At this point ill do commercial.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Oshkosh;1461431 said:


> The Weather channel is saying more measurable snow on the way?????????
> Temp is up to 35 here now...


Just came from Salem Beverly all rain, as soon as you hit Rt1 though it changes back to snow and the silly dpw is scraping West Peabody... time for


----------



## cpmi

Snow mixed with rain here all day yesterday. Bottom of the hill I live on barely anything on the grass-my front yard you would be hard pressed to call it an inch with a slushy coating on drives. Less than 5 miles north in Seymour/Oxford it stuck to the streets. Also heard It was a totally different ball game in Southbury.


----------



## FisheRam

bummer....


----------



## jt5019

Loaded up with salt for nothing again. The little snow we did get mostly melted before morning.


----------



## Oshkosh

Yawn, rain and 35 on the coast, two out of three phases they have been wrong so far..
If they had stuck with the forecast most had 24 hours out they may have been better off...
Oh well ,why should it change now...


----------



## abbe

Let the fawkin grass grow. I've had enough of this crap


----------



## AC2717

abbe I agree
I was so happy this morning, because I did not hook up last night, even though it was killing me not to, I did not have to unhook this morning in the pouring rain, to make my trek to the full time job


----------



## quigleysiding

This winter is a bust.  Better luck next year.. I'm ready for spring........


----------



## Oshkosh

I agree, that being said if you are a professional and they hint at snow you must be ready 24/7. 
For us highway combo guys we just need to be ready 24/7 as black ice doesnt always warn us.
They don't call it blood money for nothing!


----------



## quigleysiding

Oshkosh;1461617 said:


> I agree, that being said if you are a professional and they hint at snow you must be ready 24/7.
> For us highway combo guys we just need to be ready 24/7 as black ice doesnt always warn us.
> They don't call it blood money for nothing!


Yup like last night.. I hate when they call us for 6 hours.. We need at least 10-12 hours to make it worth it to go out. But when they call we have to go. Like it or not.


----------



## mjlawncare

Got a push in last nite we did all our commercials had anywhere from 2-4inchs


----------



## nepatsfan

got probably 1-2 inches of heavy slush. Plowed all commercials. Because of the duration of the storm we salted a few times. Hit about 15 driveways out of 75. A few calls, few hills that always get done and a few people that are just anal and like it done no matter what. 

Glad I didn't listen to nostradamus


----------



## dooleycorp

needed a squeege in boston this morning good luck plow brothers


----------



## siteworkplus

Wow ,sucks for all you guys

we actually had a decent nite

started @ 4:00pm sent everyone home @ 1:30am and called them back an hour later 

Started snowing hard @ 2:00am to about 6:00am

total about 5" of heavy wet crap (broke 3 throw away shovels)

got a couple light sandings in , all in all not bad

still have apiece on site as a monitor 

may be more coming later

thanks to all you guys that didn't hook-up last nite, I think that was the kicker


----------



## Santry426

Thank god for highway bridges falling apart!


----------



## Oshkosh

Its trying to change back to snow here......


----------



## Oshkosh

Santry426;1461669 said:


> Thank god for highway bridges falling apart!


 Thats job security, they have been ignoring that for 15 years atleast...


----------



## Salty dog

Kinda bummed here on Coast of Connecticut ,:crying:

Really wanted to cruise in my BMW

Well it's a 1936 BMW but new to me


----------



## Oshkosh

Salty dog;1461682 said:


> Kinda bummed here on Coast of Connecticut ,:crying:
> 
> Really wanted to cruise in my BMW
> 
> Well it's a 1936 BMW but new to me


 Thats a wild conversion Thumbs Up


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

plowed all the commercials. im ready for spring.


----------



## Oshkosh

At least I get to see the Turnpike Oshkosh's on the news....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

my buddy took this pic of one of CT's state trucks.









And one of me shoveling away from the sidewalks before i plow this lot.


----------



## nepatsfan

Salty dog;1461682 said:


> Kinda bummed here on Coast of Connecticut ,:crying:
> 
> Really wanted to cruise in my BMW
> 
> Well it's a 1936 BMW but new to me


That thing is sweet. Do you really have one of those?


----------



## PORTER 05

Wow what a joke. Weather channel at 11PM last night , had our area for 15"- necn 5-10" we have 0" and its really only raining 38F. Some how they are still calling for 3-5" for tonight hahahaha.


----------



## Tundraplow07

Whoever called this a rain storm before the south hit, I would like you to be my weatherman from now on


----------



## Tundraplow07

Storm not south (sry I'm on my phone)


----------



## eric02038

steady snow until 9pm, anyone think they'll have to back out?


----------



## GSullivan

It rained all day here in Falmouth. Not very hard at times but steady. Hope you guys North of here are making money and staying safe!


----------



## lawn king

I mounted up my pick up this afternoon for the 2-4" we are getting tonight! What a f#####g joke!


----------



## Tundraplow07

Its still snowing here but its wet snow and its like 39 degrees so nothing is sticking I just unhooked the plow sick of these rain storms 3rd time i've hooked up this season and its been all rain. I rather it just be over and wait til next winter. Not hooking up again unless there is at least 3" on the ground.


----------



## jhall22guitar

snowing in norton, starting to stick to drives/roads


----------



## BillyRgn

Anyone planing on sanding/salting in the morning in southern ct? It is starting to freeze up a bit in Hamden I imagine with temps in the 20's tonight everything wet will have a frozen coating


----------



## Oshkosh

Its 31 here now and the town has sent the spreaders out for the first time this storm.Starting to gather on the roads...


----------



## ss502gmc

Spreader loaded! Gonna start salting in a few. Just got back home from Salem NH and man did the roads suck there!


----------



## theholycow

quigleysiding;1461615 said:


> This winter is a bust.  Better luck next year.. I'm ready for spring........


Change your mind yet? When I left NK at 6pm today it was snowing pretty hard...if it continued like that then you should have enough to push by now.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

pretty iced over here, i guess ill have to salt the commercials in the am.


----------



## Salty dog

nepatsfan;1461727 said:


> That thing is sweet. Do you really have one of those?


No just making a list of things i wanna buy , spent my money on trucks,plows,jeeps,spreaders , etc...............payup

This unimog is next on list


----------



## Oshkosh

Salty dog;1462205 said:


> No just making a list of things i wanna buy , spent my money on trucks,plows,jeeps,spreaders , etc...............payup
> 
> This unimog is next on list


Thumbs Up

You can pick up ex military Unimogs with the backhoe,front loader attachments and assorted tools with low miles and hours typically in the $10,000 range...


----------



## quigleysiding

theholycow;1462120 said:


> Change your mind yet? When I left NK at 6pm today it was snowing pretty hard...if it continued like that then you should have enough to push by now.


Not yet. All we got was some dust. Maybe next year.. Im ready for spring....


----------



## unhcp

We got at least 8 up here, long storm though lasted over 24 hours.


----------



## nepatsfan

We salted everything last night and again this morning.


----------



## Santry426

The only thing that had snow on it here in weymouth was my driveway which I don't get paid to clear..oh well!


----------



## Oshkosh

48 hours later this is what we have......


----------



## AC2717

could not be any more pissed


----------



## MrPLow2011

Salty dog;1462205 said:


> No just making a list of things i wanna buy , spent my money on trucks,plows,jeeps,spreaders , etc...............payup
> 
> This unimog is next on list


You do know those are 18 speeds dont you? Maybe not all of them. But ugg I would hate to have that as a daily driver









a lever to select the 6 main gears 
a lever for forward-reverse 
a lever to select between the standard gearbox and the cascade gearbox 
the cascade selector - intermediate, crawler or super-crawler gears 
a lever to control the front and rear PTO's 
a lever for the mid PTO 
a rotary switch (air) to select 2WD, 4WD or 4WD with differentials locked


----------



## theholycow

^That's awesome. Now *I* want one too.

MOAR LEVERS!!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

I agree would get old in Boston traffic everyday. 
Other than that it is one of the best/capable 4x4 off road rigs I have ever driven,had a huge smile on my face the whole time climbing anything I put the front wheels against


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we got a foot here was heavy at first then clean up at night was better when the temp droped we are suppose to get maybee another inch tonite and frezing rain


----------



## Salty dog

MrPLow2011;1462473 said:


> You do know those are 18 speeds dont you? Maybe not all of them. But ugg I would hate to have that as a daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lever to select the 6 main gears
> a lever for forward-reverse
> a lever to select between the standard gearbox and the cascade gearbox
> the cascade selector - intermediate, crawler or super-crawler gears
> a lever to control the front and rear PTO's
> a lever for the mid PTO
> a rotary switch (air) to select 2WD, 4WD or 4WD with differentials locked


I'm willing to learn anything


----------



## siteworkplus

No texting and driving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordtruck661

anyone else getting hit with this sleet and freezing rain?? just went for a ride around town and man are they bad! total sheet of ice cars are all over the place and the town and state are not even out salting


----------



## Oshkosh

Nothing here yet, 34 but a cold 34...


----------



## plowmaster07

fordtruck661;1463181 said:


> anyone else getting hit with this sleet and freezing rain?? just went for a ride around town and man are they bad! total sheet of ice cars are all over the place and the town and state are not even out salting


Yeah it's starting in Gardner..... Will be calling for sand for the parking lots in the am I hope.

Stay safe


----------



## CountryLandscap

Roads are very slick here also!


----------



## Krrz350

I'm in Boston and its sticking to the roads. Anyone south getting any?


----------



## Oshkosh

Got a mix here...Cars are coated in slush


----------



## gtmustang00

1/4 inch here and snowing hard in Nashua NH


----------



## ss502gmc

Sleet and freezing rain in Bridgewater! Everything is iced over. I just watched a town sander drive by. I laid down enough salt and sand last night that I think ill be fine for the morning...


----------



## FisheRam

Where did this come from?


----------



## USMCMP5811

FisheRam;1463233 said:


> Where did this come from?


Blame me. i took my plow off the truck this morning when I got home and it's now 33 miles away from my truck.....


----------



## FisheRam

States out now


----------



## FisheRam

USMCMP5811;1463234 said:


> Blame me. i took my plow off the truck this morning when I got home and it's now 33 miles away from my truck.....


Haha oh man.. I'm wondering what this will turn out to be in the morning. I thought It was going to be 50' and rainy.


----------



## USMCMP5811

FisheRam;1463236 said:


> Haha oh man.. I'm wondering what this will turn out to be in the morning. I thought It was going to be 50' and rainy.


With my luck, I'll get home in the Am and There'll be enough snow on the ground that I'll have to shovel to get to my plow. :crying:


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

wow the got the forcast wrong in a good way


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

got 3 inches here


----------



## AC2717

nothing here in the Boston suburbs area


----------



## plowmaster07

Well that was interesting. Got a call from my buddy asking if I was out plowing, I look out and said, crap, I've got to get out there. Did the commercial lot and a few driveways. Really helped me that the town put a bunch of cement at the end of the driveways.


----------



## unhcp

Surprise suprise, when I got the call this am


----------



## siteworkplus

Thank God for zero tolerance lots and 3 day events

This one took the edge off a truly suck-butt winter

2 more like this and maybe I can break even from all the equipment upgrades I made last fall

Any good masshole driver stories from anyone? 

It never seeks to amaze me how ignorant and reckless people can be 

We almost killed a security guard @ 3:00 am because he thought the easiest route between 2 bldgs was to follow the skid steer

It pays to hire professionals with eyes in the back of their heads

I was working on the other side of the lot and could see disaster about to happen and was powerless to stop it----that'll pucker you up and make you wide awake after 42 hrs of no sleep 

The operator is a new hire and this was his first trial by fire due to the lack of snow---I think he passed


----------



## BillyRgn

siteworkplus;1463991 said:


> Thank God for zero tolerance lots and 3 day events
> 
> This one took the edge off a truly suck-butt winter
> 
> 2 more like this and maybe I can break even from all the equipment upgrades I made last fall
> 
> Any good masshole driver stories from anyone?
> 
> It never seeks to amaze me how ignorant and reckless people can be
> 
> We almost killed a security guard @ 3:00 am because he thought the easiest route between 2 bldgs was to follow the skid steer
> 
> It pays to hire professionals with eyes in the back of their heads
> 
> I was working on the other side of the lot and could see disaster about to happen and was powerless to stop it----that'll pucker you up and make you wide awake after 42 hrs of no sleep
> 
> The operator is a new hire and this was his first trial by fire due to the lack of snow---I think he passed


It is amazing how dumb people can be my trucks are all lit up pretty good with strobes and it amazes me how many people will fly up behind me while I'm backing up or just pull right out in front of me in the middle of a ice storm while I'm trying to sand, good thing your guy was paying attention, sometimes it doesn't matter how alert you are someone will just end up right in a blind spot making for a bad day


----------



## FordFisherman

Time to stick a fork in this winter. Looks warm for the rest of the month.


----------



## LR3

Definitely on its last leg. It would be great if it was over. I'm ready to start edging some mulch beds.


----------



## GSullivan

March is a long month. It would be nice to maybe squeak out a small storm or two. I doubt we'll get out to plow again here on the Cape though. Maybe the sanders...........


----------



## AC2717

would not mind some more snow, but I am fine with letting it die. I will not put the plow in the garage till end of the month though just to be sure


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im pulling all the lawn care stuff out of the shop this wed and starting the spring maintenance on them. Also have a new guy coming on wed for an interview. I would say this winter is over.


----------



## mansf123

THEGOLDPRO;1465007 said:


> Im pulling all the lawn care stuff out of the shop this wed and starting the spring maintenance on them. Also have a new guy coming on wed for an interview. I would say this winter is over.


sander is coming out of the truck tomorrow morning. I have a jobs im going to start this week. Im sick of sitting around. Time to make some moneypayup


----------



## CountryLandscap

Started a masonry job today, this winter stunk!


----------



## ss502gmc

I Hope this winter is done! My truck is going bye bye, Im taking the plow stuff off it but undecided if its going on the new truck.


----------



## AC2717

My last thing for winter is this weekend, ski weekend with the guys, then next weekend yard clean up


----------



## BillyRgn

We need one or two more storms sO then the thread can hit 100 pages and the winter is over


----------



## dooleycorp

its not lookin good my plow brothers all next week 50 degrees welcome to mud season!!!!


----------



## WingPlow

lol...its been mud season all winter


----------



## theholycow

My car wouldn't start this morning even with the 55 amp charger on it, and the snow that I thought would melt off my driveway hasn't melted. Seems to me like winter has arrived.


----------



## Oshkosh

Looks like we will have winter every three days or so......


----------



## CountryLandscap

All we can do is hope next winter is better!


----------



## lawn king

*Done done done!*

Well gentlemen, i think i speak for everyone when i say this season officially sucked a$$! I will see some of you over @ lawn site & others back here late this fall. As always thankx to basher for all the tech support to us snoway users! Winter 2011 RIP!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Welp..... Its been fun boys see you next year.


----------



## quigleysiding

Got all the trucks unloaded and cleaned yesterday. Spring weather today. We change the clocks back this week end. The bikini"s will be out soon.:yow!:


----------



## jhall22guitar

Who wants to go shoot mother nature with me?


----------



## USMCMP5811

Well, I just took all my ballest out of the truck today...... I think I just sealed our fate to have another April Fools Day blizzard.......


----------



## FisheRam

USMCMP5811;1466458 said:


> Well, I just took all my ballest out of the truck today...... I think I just sealed our fate to have another April Fools Day blizzard.......


Did the same thing this morning. And put the plow away for the summer


----------



## siteworkplus

FisheRam;1466580 said:


> Did the same thing this morning. And put the plow away for the summer


I can't put the plows away until I move the boats out of the way

Still seems a little early for that although the bass are biting pretty early this year

I still have one more app of sand/salt & ice melt left --one more PLEASE!!


----------



## plowmaster07

siteworkplus;1466620 said:


> I can't put the plows away until I move the boats out of the way
> 
> Still seems a little early for that although the bass are biting pretty early this year
> 
> I still have one more app of sand/salt & ice melt left --one more PLEASE!!


Yeah.... I have a hunch that we'll see one more decent storm before the seasons done. Maybe late March into April? Who knows...


----------



## fordtruck661

I heard that there may be some snow tomorrow night....looks like it will all melt when it hits the ground or by the next day


----------



## nepatsfan

looks like possible refreeze tomorrow. Sanders back in today


----------



## jmac5058

Its over,pulled the boat out come on summer.


----------



## ss502gmc

I hope we get nothing! Transfer case is junk, truck is parked! Let it melt!


----------



## Salty dog

You know what they say........................... do you hear her yet ??? :laughing:


----------



## Oshkosh

CH7 just said 1-3" for the North Shore tonight...wtf..lol


----------



## FisheRam

Oshkosh;1467126 said:


> CH7 just said 1-3" for the North Shore tonight...wtf..lol


are you serious?! Screw it I'll shovel


----------



## Oshkosh

Not Kidding, looks like inside 495 up to the sea coast of NH, ocean effect snow!!! 1-3" just watched it again, between 9pm-morning, some flurries pushing threw Rt 95 Topsfield now.......


----------



## timmy1

Norlun Trof Moves through the region tonight...Mesoscale banding setting up. Unclear exactly where the banding will take place. Could have areas w/ 1/2" and 3 miles north or south 3".


----------



## PORTER 05

ya 1-3" just took everything of yesterday , stashed the san/salt and put all the plows away........not hooking up till we see 1". Wouldn't mind seeing it though.


----------



## timmy1

Hey Porter...Hey Porter...It's getting light outside...


----------



## Oshkosh

Just got dumped on between 7-8am about 2" of snow fell, town spreaders heading out now....


----------



## PORTER 05

got over 4" on the South East side of the Island of Gloucester. North West side 1". Got it all in about 2-3 hrs.payup


----------



## unhcp

Got 3 up here real spotty storm though, some places have none some have 6


----------



## leigh

Mid 60's all week


----------



## Salty dog

leigh;1467941 said:


> Mid 60's all week


This is from last year , just sayin :realmad:

i used to be a boy scout and will never forget our motto...............


----------



## Oshkosh

In shorts today


----------



## mansf123

This horrible winter is over. Putting plows away this weekend. I cant remember a winter this bad in my lifetime. Im hoping since no one spent money on snow removal they will spend more on landscaping this year. Another week of this weather my phones going to be ringing off the hook. Hope everyone has a good spring/summer......will do it all again next winter


----------



## gtmustang00

I'm not calling it quits til after April.


----------



## GSullivan

It's the middle of the month and no cold weather in sight. I think we're done for sure this time. See all you guys in the Fall. Stay safe


----------



## plowmaster07

gtmustang00;1468312 said:


> I'm not calling it quits til after April.


Agreed, I think we'll get one more push in. And besides, I have a frozen mudslide on the line! It'd better snow! haha


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

See you guys next winter. Have a good summer guys.


----------



## Oshkosh

After this season I am due for a few frozen mudslides.....Make lots and lots of money this summer....payup


----------



## Salty dog

i thought this thread was dead ? 
i remember 93 cuz i sold my sweet blazer in march cuz it was almost 80deg then we got this ! had to get by with one truck


----------



## theholycow

I could take the snow tires off my car, that'll trigger a blizzard. Who's gonna pay me to do that?


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*So its your fault*

You should not even had them put on in the first place so now we know who to blame this winter on.:realmad:


----------



## nepatsfan

SNOWANDICEMAN;1468826 said:


> You should not even had them put on in the first place so now we know who to blame this winter on.:realmad:


I have been following your sander on craigslist all winter.....when are you gonna come down to earth on that thing and sell if for at least a little less than you can buy a new one for?


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

I sold 2 of them already this winter for that price must be doing something right.


----------



## nepatsfan

SNOWANDICEMAN;1469161 said:


> I sold 2 of them already this winter for that price must be doing something right.


lol....rightThumbs Up 
All with the exact description...hmmmmm, yeah probably.

So you sold two-two year old sanders this year for more than they cost new and all three were exactly the same unit and you keep posting the same ad. Yeah, makes sense. My bad


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1434234 said:


> I am not a meteorologist but here is my understanding. North of us over the atlantic is this system of pressure(not sure if that is right) but anyway, its bascially a big blob on the radar either blocks or lets the cold air down from the arctic. When it is negative it allows the cold air down and we are more likely to have snow. When it is positive(not sure if that's what they refer to it as but you get the idea) it blocks the cold air from working its way down, then we get rain. I am sure the professionals will shoot all kinds of holes in this but basically if it's negative it's good for snow.Thumbs Up
> Best I can do without google and research.


Good post. Have you seen what's going on right now ? LMFAO Hello -NAO


----------



## FordFisherman

late week sneak attack?????


----------



## BillyRgn

Channel 8 said euro and gfs calling for snow Saturday


----------



## braceyaself

contracts end on sunday better not snow LOL


----------



## mulcahy mowing

april fools day storm.....happy birthday to me happy birthday to me!!!....


----------



## abbe

nepatsfan;1469199 said:


> lol....rightThumbs Up
> All with the exact description...hmmmmm, yeah probably.
> 
> So you sold two-two year old sanders this year for more than they cost new and all three were exactly the same unit and you keep posting the same ad. Yeah, makes sense. My bad


Lets see the link


----------



## USMCMP5811

braceyaself;1471382 said:


> contracts end on sunday better not snow LOL


One of the reasons why all my contracts run from Oct 15 - May 15th...... Ya never know


----------



## nepatsfan

abbe;1471512 said:


> Lets see the link


http://providence.craigslist.org/for/2860046736.html


----------



## fordtruck661

I dont think any will end up sticking and not to plan on hooking up


----------



## theholycow

CT brined I-395 yesterday.

It's coming down steady at my house but not yet sticking to the pavement, only the lawn/trees/etc.


----------



## rjfetz1

nepatsfan;1471549 said:


> http://providence.craigslist.org/for/2860046736.html


Why would anybody in there right mind pay $3k for a 2yr. old USED sander???? Unless it comes full of gold..payup

Even if the guy who bought them told me he paid $3k I still would not believe it.


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1471916 said:


> Why would anybody in there right mind pay $3k for a 2yr. old USED sander???? Unless it comes full of gold..payup
> 
> Even if the guy who bought them told me he paid $3k I still would not believe it.


He says he has already sold two and is on his third one. All exactly the same with exactly the same description. 

Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me but was something that I might be interested in if sold at a reasonable price. I'm pretty sure it isn't being sold full of gold either:laughing:


----------



## rjfetz1

nepatsfan;1471960 said:


> He says he has already sold two and is on his third one. All exactly the same with exactly the same description.
> 
> Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me but was something that I might be interested in if sold at a reasonable price. I'm pretty sure it isn't being sold full of gold either:laughing:


Like I said I don't get it... $600.00 more you can have a brand new one. I can't blame the seller for trying to sell at that price....I just wonder about the ones who bought them at that price.

http://www.awdirect.com/saltdogg-electric-hopper-polymer-spreader-sd02/pickup-bed-accessories/


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1472028 said:


> Like I said I don't get it... $600.00 more you can have a brand new one. I can't blame the seller for trying to sell at that price....I just wonder about the ones who bought them at that price.
> 
> http://www.awdirect.com/saltdogg-electric-hopper-polymer-spreader-sd02/pickup-bed-accessories/


Or buy it for $200 less right here
http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...oductID/145108/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Price*

Guy,
I had a lot of lights on the sander units had arrow sticks and whelen leds and also had cat lights on the units they had the option of paying 2400 with out all the lights included.


----------



## nepatsfan

SNOWANDICEMAN;1472056 said:


> Guy,
> I had a lot of lights on the sander units had arrow sticks and whelen leds and also had cat lights on the units they had the option of paying 2400 with out all the lights included.


im not questioning you. I just bought 4 cat lights for my skid steer...they were 40 bucks a piece. If you had two of them on there plus whelen strobes you are right in line where you could buy everything brand new. If you can sell it for that...congratulations, but what I'm guessing is...you might be pulling a little trick on us saying you already sold two

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=134991


----------



## timmy1

Yep,

I think a winter like this weeds out the "weak" in the industry. Those who are over invested and count on the snow. There should be some great deals on snow equipment right now...Keep your eyes peeled if you need a new plow, pusher or sander now is the time!

There are people who absolutely need the cash and will take a lot less to just liquidate it.

Even if you don't end up needing it, Hang on till next November and sell it high.


----------



## unhcp

Timmy!!!!

Why are you giving away my business plan?

Just kidding man, I have been buying as much snow equipment as I can the last few months, hoping to sell it high come fall.


----------



## nepatsfan

timmy1;1472315 said:


> Yep,
> 
> I think a winter like this weeds out the "weak" in the industry. Those who are over invested and count on the snow. There should be some great deals on snow equipment right now...Keep your eyes peeled if you need a new plow, pusher or sander now is the time!
> 
> There are people who absolutely need the cash and will take a lot less to just liquidate it.
> 
> Even if you don't end up needing it, Hang on till next November and sell it high.


Just bought another 9' fisher mm2 in great shape. $1000! Legit too(I was very skeptical when I saw it on craiglist and I HATE thieves). I didn't even need another plow but I couldn't pass it up. I wasn't even looking for it but he had keywords that I had searched for.


----------



## plowmaster07

*2012-2013*

Hey guys. Just so ya know there's a new weather thread up here. Stop in and say hi!


----------

